# Welcome home, Dory!



## Kalhayd

We picked up our sweet girl today! She's so quiet and almost sleepy. Is that normal? She has a vet appointment tomorrow- but she's just lying around. Do I need to take her to the on call vet now?

She's 8-weeks old today.


----------



## GoldenFocus

:surprise:I am too far away to help determine if you should go to the vet or no....


But I can say that we were at the breeder yesterday for pick day. One pup, very healthy, would just melt in my arms and stay there and not fuss or budge. Breeder said it would probably be a low action dog that would be good for a Netflix session on the couch.


One was tearing all over the place and mouthing the other pups. This one is predicted to be a super playful fetcher.


Your pup may be tired, I have no idea how far you had to drive or if it flew in 3,000 miles in the belly of a jet to get to you. It is not unheard of for a new pup to be a experiencing separation anxiety to some degree.


I always pick the combo of largest, craziest and loving one and have not had this issue. Yours may be more sensitive and feeling funny right now. 


Best of luck!


----------



## Kalhayd

GoldenFocus said:


> I am too far away to help determine if you should go to the vet or no....
> 
> 
> But I can say that we were at the breeder yesterday for pick day. One pup, very healthy, would just melt in my arms and stay there and not fuss or budge. Breeder said it would probably be a low action dog that would be good for a Netflix session on the couch.
> 
> 
> One was tearing all over the place and mouthing the other pups. This one is predicted to be a super playful fetcher.
> 
> 
> Your pup may be tired, I have no idea how far you had to drive or if it flew in 3,000 miles in the belly of a jet to get to you. It is not unheard of for a new pup to be a experiencing separation anxiety to some degree.
> 
> 
> I always pick the combo of largest, craziest and loving one and have not had this issue. Yours may be more sensitive and feeling funny right now.
> 
> 
> Best of luck!



Thanks! We drove only 45 minutes to bring her home. She slept 95% of the ride home- came out back & went potty- and now is sleeping in our bathroom. She seems a bit too tired- but I haven't had a puppy in the house in over ten years! Let the worry wart commence!


----------



## GoldenFocus

Cute little pup tho. Was it active when you were at the breeder? That ride home is not stressful, so rules that out. Is she alert when you call her? Other folks on here may be more helpful but to me if she was perky at the breeder but is now eating, drinking water, going to the bathroom with normal stool (no worms or other issues) and perks up when you at least call her then I would not worry yet.


Did the breeder give her any vaccinations or worming medication just before you got her? Sometimes those things take some zip out of them for a day or two.


Good that you are going to the vet on Monday. Again I don't have the pup in front of me but if she seems healthy, just tired, I think it can wait for Monday.


Cheers


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

They sleep a lot-don't worry.


----------



## Kalhayd

She wasn't very active there either. The breeder said she seemed very quiet today. 

She did drink a bit, but wouldn't eat when we first offered. I believe she was vaccinated on the 17th per the paperwork. 

She doesn't seem very peppy at all. She seems to perk up the most out back- but then came right in and lied behind the planter on our screen porch. She's currently sleeping with my hubby. 


Trying not to worry- it's only been a few hours- but seems like she should be a little more peppy.


----------



## Cpc1972

I would give her a couple days to adjust as long as she eats. Chloe was one of those pups who had zero adjustment period. She came home and was full of life. But some pups have a slight adjustment period. If you Tuesday or we'd you don't see her perk up just ask the vet what he thinks.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

She's adorable, what a doll. 
Congratulations!


----------



## Kalhayd

Thank you! Here's another picture.


----------



## Gleepers

Penny was pretty low key when we brought her home. Took coaxing just to get her off the couch. Didn't eat much the first few days either. By the end of the first week she found her happy place and is a totally normal puppy. She seems to have psycho pooch days and mellow lounge days and days in between. She will be 11 weeks on wed. 

Give it a little bit to see how she adjusts.


----------



## wdadswell

Dory is beautiful! What does your older Golden think of her? Great pics!


----------



## Kalhayd

wdadswell said:


> Dory is beautiful! What does your older Golden think of her? Great pics!



Thanks for the replies.. She pepped up a little and played some. Although she has liquid diarrhea(once and a small amount)

Our older girl is acting as if she doesn't exist. Lol. She didn't appreciate Dory trying to nurse off her. Ha!


----------



## Jamm

Welcome home cutie!!!


----------



## Jessie'sGirl

She is so cute. The photo of the two of them together is priceless.


----------



## Kalhayd

She's definitely sick. 

She puked throughout the night.. This morning I took her outside to potty and she did both- her BM wasn't liquid diarrhea, but super soft and off colored. We tried feeding her again(dry food mixed with canned as last night she finally ate when we gave some canned mixed in) and she refused again. 

She's super lethargic- never tried to wake us during the night other than when she was throwing up.

Collected her stool sample for the vet and taking her today. Super worried. Please keep her in your thoughts.

Breeder is also super concerned- she's meeting us at our vet(even though she originally wanted to use hers).

Lisa


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

I'm sorry Dory isn't feeling well, I hope she'll be doing better soon.
Thinking of you both today.


----------



## Karen519

*Dory*

Praying all is o.k. with sweet Dory!
So glad you are going to the vet.
When is your appt.?


----------



## Kalhayd

Karen519 said:


> Praying all is o.k. with sweet Dory!
> So glad you are going to the vet.
> When is your appt.?




Thank you. We're sick with worry. It is at 4:30. We're making sure she drinks(she is) and boiling some plain chicken and rice to see if she'll eat that. 


My heart just hurts that she isn't feeling well.


----------



## Gleepers

Poor little thing. And do hard for you guys. All the anticipation of homecoming just to go straight worried sick. Sending good juju


----------



## Tucker II

Kalhayd said:


> Thank you! Here's another picture.


Adorable. My pup had a bout with a bacteria, it showed up in the BM. Lots of diarrhea. Vet gave us some meds and it took several day for full recovery. Good luck.


----------



## AngelCoopersMom

Dory is beautiful! Hope the doctor can help her feel better. :-(


----------



## Kalhayd

Thanks for your well wishes. 

We're at the vet now as she has gotten worse, fast. Ugh!


----------



## Kalhayd

She has parvo. Crushed and heartbroken.


----------



## NC Dogs

I'm so sorry! Praying she'll pull through.
Are any of her littermates sick?


----------



## Kalhayd

NC Dogs said:


> I'm so sorry! Praying she'll pull through.
> Are any of her littermates sick?



According to the breeder, no. She's actually calling all the other new puppy owners. She's reimbursing us the cost of the puppy.

She'll stay at the vet getting IV antibiotics and fluids until 5:30 and then we pick her up and have to bring her to the E vet until the morning where we bring her back to our vet to do more treatment. According to our vet- survival rate is 85%. Praying she falls into those statistics.


----------



## wdadswell

Praying really hard for little Dory! You got her in really quick-sending positive thoughts that they caught it early!


----------



## GoldenFocus

Oh darn. I am really wishing for that 85% group for her. You did a great job in suspecting something was wrong and taking action.


Again, I am wishing as hard as I can.


----------



## GoldenFocus

*New Parvo Treatment* I found this post on this site. Don't know how to post a link so did a cut and paste. I HAVE NO PERSONAL IDEA IF THIS ACTUALLY WORKS OR IS BENEFICIAL. But perhaps you can do a little digging and present to the vet just in case!


After reading about poor Remy, I found this that I read a while ago. I shared it with a vet friend of mine and she has used it successfully. She said it wouldn't hurt. Sorry if this is too late for Remy, but I'm glad he is feeling better. GRF vet's I'd be interested in your input as well:

o PARVO -- PLEASE PRINT THIS OUT AND TAKE IT TO YOUR VETERINARIAN -- IT JUST MIGHT HELP!!!!

TREATMENT OF PARVOVIRUS & KENNEL COUGH USING TAMIFLU 
One of the drugs making a lot of news in the veterinary therapeutic arena right now is TamiFlu (oseltamivir phosphate). This drug, developed by Roche, is used to treat human influenza. In April this year, Dr. Jack Broadhurst published his findings on Veterinary Information Network (VIN), on his use 
of Tamiflu in the treatment of Parvo in shelter puppies. Because of a limited budget, the shelter was unable to use expensive IV fluids and hospitalization. It was one visit to a veterinarian, SQ fluids and antibiotics and back to the shelter on oral electrolytes and antibiotics. The mortality rate was 75%. When Dr. Broadhurst added Tamiflu orally at 1mg/lb, twice a day; they went from 75% mortality to 100% survival (5). 

When the powder is reconstituted, you have a suspension of 25ml at 12mg/cc. The amount that is given to a small p uppy, the most common patient, is 0.4 ml for a 10 lb puppy. This amount is so small it usually does not trigger vomiting if given slowly (5). No, there have been no collaborated controlled studies and the purist will question whether the Tamiflu is making any difference. After five months 
the success rate is in excess of 95%. Try it. You be the judge. 

I have had some experience with Tamiflu with another disease, which in South Florida, is causing a lot of very sick dogs. The disease is Kennel Cough. I had my bottle of Tamiflu on the shelf in my pharmacy, waiting for the first Parvo case to try it. Before I had the opportunity, I was presented with another situation. One of the greyhound trainers, who I trust, came to me for Doxycline for use in an outbreak of Kennel Cough. I seized the opportunity, as I felt I had nothing to loose but the $35.00 for the cost of the bottle of Tamiflu. I asked her to take her 3 worse dogs and give them Tamiflu at 1mg/kg, twice a day, half the dose used in Parvo. I gave her the medication on Thursday. She started treatment on Friday. On Monday, 4 days after, she was back. The 3 dogs, by Sunday night, had stopped coughing and were doing great. The other dogs showed little or no improvement. She wanted enough for all the dogs. We ordered it and had it the next day. She treated 140 dogs and the outbreak was shortened by 2-3 weeks. Her dogs were back to training, running and winning, some in a matter of days, some within 10 days of the contraction of the disease. Before Tamiflu, it would take 2-3 weeks. 

Two other greyhound kennels in Alabama and Kansas have had success with the use of Tamiflu in curtailing the outbreak of Kennel Cough. (A total of 282 dogs) Here again, the purist will say that kennel cough manifests itself in various ways and with variation in severity and convalescence. I know this fact only too well, but when you get a clinical response with the use of a product, when the only variable is that product, then I will use that product as long as it does no harm. 
Tamiflu (oseltamivir phosphate) is a neuraminidase inhibitor. What is neuraminidase? ? It is a protein found on the surface membrane of many viruses and bacteria. Its presence enables the virus to break from the host cell to infect other cells and is required for the virus to pass through mucous to reach non-infected cells. Neuraminidase is also required for a pathogenic bacteria to colonize. 
In the case of Bordetella bronchoseptica organisms, the major component of Kennel Cough, it has neuraminidase receptors on their cell membranes that enable them to colonize on respiratory epithelial cells. Neuraminidase inhibitors, like Tamiflu, will prevent colonization in the trachea and bronchi. 
There are 6 possible mechanisms that a neuraminidase inhibitors, such as Tamiflu, may work. 
Inhibition of viral particles released from infected cells Reduce the ease with which the virus can move to infect adjacent cells Reduce bacteria colonization Reduce the migration of white blood cells, macrophages, from the blood to the infected tissue to create cellular injury Reduce the number of T-Lymphocytes from migrating to the infected tissue creating cellular injury Reduce the role of any bacterial toxins on muscles, blood vessels, lymph nodes, liver, spleen, kidney and trachea (5). 
The success of Tamiflu depends on the neuraminidase factor. This drug is like using a laser as opposed to most antibiotics, which are like a shot gun A word of caution. Tamiflu does not work on the Distemper virus or other forms of gastroenteritis. 
By: 
FERNANDES, PETER T. 
AARDVARK ANIMAL HOSPITAL 
7005 WEST 4 TH AVENUE 
HIALEAH , FLORIDA 33014 
Dr. Fernandes is the past president of the South Florida Veterinary Medical Association and the South Florida Veterinary Foundation, and is a member of the board of the Humane Society of Greater Miami and Pet Rescue. 

Other links on using Tamiflu to treat Parvovirus: 
_http://www.marvista/_ (http://www.marvista/) vet.com/html/body_oseltamivir .html 
_http://en.wikipedia/_ (http://en.wikipedia/) .org/wiki/ Tamiflu 
_http://vettechs/._ (http://vettechs/./) blogspot. com/2005/04/oseltamivir- is-there- new-treatment- for/html 
_http://www.veterina/_ (http://www.veterina/) rypartner. com/Content.plx?P=A&S=0& ;amp;C=0& A=1885 
This information is not intended to be used as veterinary advice, nor to replace consultation with a qualified veterinarian. 
Veterinarians interested in treatment of Parvo with Tamiflu can also contact Dr. Jack Broadhurst, a veterinarian coordinating research into Tamiflu in the treatment of canine parvovirus, kennel cough, feline distemper, and the canine flu, for information on dosages and his research.


----------



## Gleepers

OH NO!!!
Scary stuff.
My puppy as a kid got Parvo.
It was a couple weeks of nursing and constant monitoring, but she pulled through and led a very full and happy life.
Hopefully all will be well soon.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

My thoughts and prayers are with you and little Dory.


----------



## Kalhayd

Thank you all. Amazing how much you love that little fluff after only knowing her for hours. 

I'll ask the vet about the tamiflu treatment. I know they're treating it aggressively.

Here's my sick little girl before they took her to the back. My heart just hurts for her.


----------



## aesthetic

My thoughts and prayers to Dory and your family. She's such a precious little girl, I'm so hoping she pulls through!


----------



## Cpc1972

I am so sorry. Sounds like you caught it in time. I hope she pulls through. Do you have to like disinfect every place she has been in the house so she doesn't get it again? Prayers go out to your pup. It just shows your first instincts were right and something was wrong.


----------



## Kalhayd

Cpc1972 said:


> I am so sorry. Sounds like you caught it in time. I hope she pulls through. Do you have to like disinfect every place she has been in the house so she doesn't get it again? Prayers go out to your pup. It just shows your first instincts were right and something was wrong.


Per our vet- she would be immune from it. Similar to how chicken pox works for us. I am, however, bleaching my house all her stuff, and where she went potty. I'm worried about our senior golden even though she's fully vaccinated. We will bring her tomorrow to do a titer to make sure she's fully protected.


----------



## ArchersMom

Poor little Dory! I'm so sorry to hear she's sick. I'll be thinking of you all and praying that none of the litter mates got sick too!


----------



## Cpc1972

Kalhayd said:


> Per our vet- she would be immune from it. Similar to how chicken pox works for us. I am, however, bleaching my house all her stuff, and where she went potty. I'm worried about our senior golden even though she's fully vaccinated. We will bring her tomorrow to do a titer to make sure she's fully protected.


That's great to hear. I am sure Dory will be back at home soon.


----------



## Kalhayd

At the vet to pick her up to take her for her overnight at the E vet. 

No changes yet in her demeanor. We're still tying to be optimistic.


----------



## wdadswell

Come on sweet Dory!! Please feel better! You have really worried parents and a lot of strangers praying for you! We need to get you home soon!


----------



## Krissi2197

Oh my gosh...

I remember you posting about how excited you were to get her. I really hope she pulls through. It's very nice of the breeder to go through this with you and help the best she can; it's really smart of her to call all of the other puppy owners to see if any of theirs are sick as well. 

85% is a very good success rate, especially since you found it early. I hope Dory will be okay.


----------



## Ksdenton

Kalhayd said:


> At the vet to pick her up to take her for her overnight at the E vet.
> 
> No changes yet in her demeanor. We're still tying to be optimistic.



Oh my gosh I feel so bad for you and Dory! That's horrible! Prayers to you both. Wonder how she got it?


----------



## AmberSunrise

sending good thoughts ...


----------



## Kalhayd

Ksdenton said:


> Kalhayd said:
> 
> 
> 
> At the vet to pick her up to take her for her overnight at the E vet.
> 
> No changes yet in her demeanor. We're still tying to be optimistic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh my gosh I feel so bad for you and Dory! That's horrible! Prayers to you both. Wonder how she got it?
Click to expand...

Not sure. Breeder said she was never in the grass & all her dogs are vaccinated. Vet said mom could have carried it to her on her paw. Though not sure how much I'm believing anymore. Just utterly heartbroken.


----------



## tikiandme

Sending positive thoughts for Dory......


----------



## Jessie'sGirl

Sending goods thought for Dory. It really seems like you caught this early.


----------



## Kalhayd

She's at the E vet. Carried her in and she was spilling diarrhea all over me. 

Praying she pulls through. Another reminder to vaccinate your pets and ensure your breeder is top notch. I've never experienced the loss of my own dog(our senior golden is 10.5) and I really don't want my first experience to be with an 8-week old baby. 

This is going to cost a small fortune and will be worth every penny if she survives. Even if she didn't, at least we fought hard for her! 
Keep the prayers coming- she needs them!


----------



## Cpc1972

Kalhayd said:


> She's at the E vet. Carried her in and she was spilling diarrhea all over me.
> 
> Praying she pulls through. Another reminder to vaccinate your pets and ensure your breeder is top notch. I've never experienced the loss of my own dog(our senior golden is 10.5) and I really don't want my first experience to be with an 8-week old baby.
> 
> This is going to cost a small fortune and will be worth every penny if she survives. Even if she didn't, at least we fought hard for her!
> Keep the prayers coming- she needs them!


Praying. Good thing the breeder refunded your money. I almost think that she should pay for the vet bills.


----------



## Sandy22

Kalhayd said:


> She's at the E vet. Carried her in and she was spilling diarrhea all over me.
> 
> Praying she pulls through. Another reminder to vaccinate your pets and ensure your breeder is top notch. I've never experienced the loss of my own dog(our senior golden is 10.5) and I really don't want my first experience to be with an 8-week old baby.
> 
> This is going to cost a small fortune and will be worth every penny if she survives. Even if she didn't, at least we fought hard for her!
> Keep the prayers coming- she needs them!


I am new here, but have been following this thread with tears in my eyes. My thoughts and prayers are with you, your family and sweet little Dory.


----------



## Kalhayd

Yeah.. Don't think she'll be offering that. We've spent almost the entire cost of the puppy day one. And the E vet after tonight will be $200 a night on top of whatever our day vet will charge. But she deserves a fighting chance.. Although we will be changing her name to Mula.


----------



## Kalhayd

Sandy22 said:


> Kalhayd said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am new here, but have been following this thread with tears in my eyes. My thoughts and prayers are with you, your family and sweet little Dory.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you. Means a lot to have her in the thoughts of so many. <3
Click to expand...


----------



## cubbysan

Kalhayd said:


> Not sure. Breeder said she was never in the grass & all her dogs are vaccinated. Vet said mom could have carried it to her on her paw. Though not sure how much I'm believing anymore. Just utterly heartbroken.


People can very easily carry it on their shoes. 

Sometimes people that come to visit the puppies before hand carry it in. My breeder had wet towel of bleach to wipe our shoes on, and then we still had to take off our shoes to when entering anywhere near the puppies.

My breeder also made me promise for the first 4 months, that I have Sailor wait in the car while I waited for our vet appointment and not to let her touch the floor at the vets - even though she and her mother had been vaccinated. She even has the vet come to the house, instead of bringing the puppies in for their puppy shots.

When puppies are born, they have their mother's immunity from her vaccines, but it wears off sometime before 16 weeks, the problem is that we do not know when it wears off, so that is why we have the puppy shot series. If the puppy still has the mother's immunity, the puppy shot does not work, if he doesn't, then the shot works, so there is always going to be a window where the puppy might not have the immunity from the vaccines until the next shot, this is why we are told to be careful doing those first 16 weeks.

Praying that Dory gets through this.


----------



## Panama Rob

Thoughts and prayers are with you guys.


----------



## Tiny R Astar

Oh no, sending you all good wishes and praying little Dory pulls through. 
I popped in to see if she had settled in yet, never expected to be reading that she was so ill. 
So sorry you have gone from excitement to fear in a few days. 
Really hope she pulls through and sending hugs.


----------



## AmberSunrise

Thank you for responding with this info. This is why many breeders carefully limit any visitors and bleach style wipes are used continuously, and everywhere - shoes are removed before stepping into the puppy areas etc. My breeder will allow visitors to see young puppies through sliding glass doors .. Puppies are fragile when they are young! 

Please also keep in mind that disaster can strike the very best of breeders and it sounds like this breeder is stepping up and helping... 

Continuing to send best thoughts for Dory!





cubbysan said:


> People can very easily carry it on their shoes.
> 
> Sometimes people that come to visit the puppies before hand carry it in. My breeder had wet towel of bleach to wipe our shoes on, and then we still had to take off our shoes to when entering anywhere near the puppies.
> 
> My breeder also made me promise for the first 4 months, that I have Sailor wait in the car while I waited for our vet appointment and not to let her touch the floor at the vets - even though she and her mother had been vaccinated. She even has the vet come to the house, instead of bringing the puppies in for their puppy shots.
> 
> When puppies are born, they have their mother's immunity from her vaccines, but it wears off sometime before 16 weeks, the problem is that we do not know when it wears off, so that is why we have the puppy shot series. If the puppy still has the mother's immunity, the puppy shot does not work, if he doesn't, then the shot works, so there is always going to be a window where the puppy might not have the immunity from the vaccines until the next shot, this is why we are told to be careful doing those first 16 weeks.
> 
> Praying that Dory gets through this.


----------



## Karen519

*Praying*



Kalhayd said:


> She has parvo. Crushed and heartbroken.


Praying for sweet Dory to pull through!! I had a Bichon Frise that I bought from a puppy store at the age of 8 months and Mimi had parvo. With lots of trips to the vet and intravenous feedings, Mimi pulled through and lived a wonderful and long life.


----------



## Ksdenton

My aunt was a breeder of Whippets and when we came to see the puppies we had to wash our hands first before we could touch them. It was many years ago so I can't remember but she likely made us take our shoes off too. I remember being so surprised by it all.


----------



## Kalhayd

Picked her up from the E vet this morning and brought her back to our day vet. She seemed a tiny bit more perky. She was trying to climb on my lap in the car and tried to get off me at the vet. 

She's not worse, but not better. Yet. 

Fighting hard for you, Dory.


----------



## Kalhayd

Karen519 said:


> Kalhayd said:
> 
> 
> 
> She has parvo. Crushed and heartbroken.
> 
> 
> 
> Praying for sweet Dory to pull through!! I had a Bichon Frise that I bought from a puppy store at the age of 8 months and Mimi had parvo. With lots of trips to the vet and intravenous feedings, Mimi pulled through and lived a wonderful and long life.
Click to expand...

Thank you for the positive story. All I keep hearing is how my dog died from this stories- so nice to hear a positive outcome!


----------



## Amystelter

Thoughts and prayers are with you -


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Sending you a hug, I'm sure you need some.

My continued thoughts and prayers are with you and Dory.


----------



## Kalhayd

Thank you all. I just go from hysterically sad to angry. 

A $75 vaccine prevents this. If everyone vaccinated their pets- this wouldn't be an issue for sweet, delicate, babies. 

$75 for the vaccine vs $600 a day to treat. Seems like a no brainier to me.


----------



## jennretz

Not worse is a good sign. Sending a hug!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Karen519

*Dory*



Kalhayd said:


> Picked her up from the E vet this morning and brought her back to our day vet. She seemed a tiny bit more perky. She was trying to climb on my lap in the car and tried to get off me at the vet.
> 
> She's not worse, but not better. Yet.
> 
> Fighting hard for you, Dory.


Praying for sweet Dory.


----------



## Indyfurkiddos

Praying for your sweet little girl! It's so sad when they are so small-just doesn't seem fair! I puppy sat the most gorgeous, healthy golden this week, who also had Parvo when he was a puppy. Thoughts and prayers are with you!


----------



## Kalhayd

Indyfurkiddos said:


> Praying for your sweet little girl! It's so sad when they are so small-just doesn't seem fair! I puppy sat the most gorgeous, healthy golden this week, who also had Parvo when he was a puppy. Thoughts and prayers are with you!



Thank you!


----------



## GoldenFocus

Found the below and posted just in case some folks were not aware of background info on parvo....Thanks for updating the pups progress...I am pulling for her.


Parvo is considered to be _ubiquitous_ - it is potentially everywhere in the environment. The key is to minimize the amount of available virus and protect your dog through vaccination; activating the immune system to fight off the virus before it causes disease. Puppies younger than 16-18 weeks of age haven't had all of their vaccinations yet, so they are more susceptible to parvovirus.


Dogs infected with parvovirus shed millions of viral particles with each diarrhea bowel movement and may shed virus for 2-3 weeks post-exposure. Canine parvovirus survives in the environment and on surfaces. Disinfecting the environment of parvo is difficult, and this virus may last a few weeks, months, or even up to 2 years, if the conditions are favorable.


----------



## Ginams

Sending positive thoughts to you and your girl. I work in the animal welfare field and it is amazing to see the progress veterinarians are making in treating parvo. Wishing sweet Dory a smooth recovery!


----------



## Krissi2197

Not doing worse is def a good thing, and the fact that she's more lively than she was yesterday when you brought her in is also a very very good sign!


----------



## Kalhayd

Small update from the vet

She's been perking up when they've been checking on her- but vomited about 30 minutes ago. 

Another anti-nausea injection and potentially going to try & see if she'll eat some special wet food.


----------



## SandyGold

I'm so sorry for you and Dory! She is so cute...I pray that she pulls through and is home soon!


----------



## Neeko13

I'm sorry Dory caught this....hoping and praying she pulls through....what a cutie she is...,.good luck......


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

You know the saying "it takes a village", well little Dory has a Village pulling for her. 

Come on baby girl!


----------



## Kalhayd

Thank you! 

I'm so happy she has so many people rooting for her! Will update when we do our transfer from day vet to the E vet.


----------



## G-bear

Continuing good thoughts for Dory as well as you. I am so sorry that this has happened to your sweet baby and to you as well. I will continue to think many, many good thoughts for you and Dory. Gentle hugs to Dory.


----------



## wdadswell

We love you Dory!!! Praying so hard for you guys. Come on little one- you can do it!!


----------



## 2golddogs

Sending positive thoughts that Dory pulls through this. She is just adorable.


----------



## macdougallph1

Just catching up on this thread...I'm so sorry to hear all that you guys are going through! Sending well wishes and good vibes your way! I remember reading how excited you were waiting for your baby to come home! Praying for a full and speedy recovery!


----------



## Kalhayd

Two episodes of vomitting at the day vet. No diarrhea. She was trying to walk around in the car and didn't seem to settle until I pulled over and cuddled her. 

E vet will be administering antibiotics and fluids as well as anti nausea meds. She will also get a plasma transfusion. 

So day 2- not better, not worse- and some very small signs of being more alert. She's lost a full pound in one day.. She looks so frail. 

Keep on swimming, Dory! We're fighting for you with everything we have.


----------



## Karen519

*Dory*



Kalhayd said:


> Two episodes of vomitting at the day vet. No diarrhea. She was trying to walk around in the car and didn't seem to settle until I pulled over and cuddled her.
> 
> E vet will be administering antibiotics and fluids as well as anti nausea meds. She will also get a plasma transfusion.
> 
> So day 2- not better, not worse- and some very small signs of being more alert. She's lost a full pound in one day.. She looks so frail.
> 
> Keep on swimming, Dory! We're fighting for you with everything we have.


We are all pulling for you and praying for you!! God Bless you, sweetie. Praying for her human Mom, too!!
0


----------



## Ksdenton

Thank you for the updates. I check this thread nervously and my heart just aches with each update and sweet photo of her. I will continue to pray for your little one.

I just looked at your profile and see you too are a FL native as I am. Also, I work in the Mtg industry and have for the last 20+ years. We could have worked together at some point.


----------



## cubbysan

There have been a few other puppies on this forum that have gone through this, and if I remember it takes some days before they start feeling better. Praying that she continues to get stronger and in a few weeks you write to tell us she her hyperactivity is driving you crazy.


----------



## Sandy22

Kalhayd said:


> Two episodes of vomitting at the day vet. No diarrhea. She was trying to walk around in the car and didn't seem to settle until I pulled over and cuddled her.
> 
> E vet will be administering antibiotics and fluids as well as anti nausea meds. She will also get a plasma transfusion.
> 
> So day 2- not better, not worse- and some very small signs of being more alert. She's lost a full pound in one day.. She looks so frail.
> 
> Keep on swimming, Dory! We're fighting for you with everything we have.


I think for your own sanity, you need to focus on "not worse". You caught this as early as anyone could have, and remaining positive is good for you, and good for Dory. The pictures you have been posting are heartbreaking yet uplifting at the same time. Dory is beautiful and well loved. Keep on swimming, indeed. We continue to keep you in our prayers.


----------



## SandyK

Just seeing this about Dory. So sorry for all you are going through. You now have another person routing for Dory to get well soon!!! Just a curiosity question...why is she being transferred from E vet to day vet? I only ask because I just wonder about germs from one place to another.


----------



## Kalhayd

SandyK said:


> Just seeing this about Dory. So sorry for all you are going through. You now have another person routing for Dory to get well soon!!! Just a curiosity question...why is she being transferred from E vet to day vet? I only ask because I just wonder about germs from one place to another.


My vet closes at 5:30 and she needs 24 hour care. I wish it wasn't like that because cost wise it's two very expensive, separate bills. But, it's her best odds of beating this.


----------



## Jessie'sGirl

We have had to do this when Jess had a bowel obstruction. Our vet closed at 7 pm , then it's off to the e vet . He ended up having surgery at the e vet, and since it was a Fri night, stayed there all weekend. If he had still been there monday morning, we would have had to bring him back to our own vet. 
Our vet has now opened a 24 hr service, and others seem to be following .


----------



## Kalhayd

Ksdenton said:


> Thank you for the updates. I check this thread nervously and my heart just aches with each update and sweet photo of her. I will continue to pray for your little one.
> 
> I just looked at your profile and see you too are a FL native as I am. Also, I work in the Mtg industry and have for the last 20+ years. We could have worked together at some point.


Maybe! I'm at USAA currently and in the Tampa area!


----------



## Kalhayd

Last night went decent. She had some vomitting and bloody diarrhea off and on from 9-11PM and then was fairly quiet the rest of the night. The bloody diarrhea is new but I've been assured this doesn't mean she's getting worse.. It's just how this nasty virus works. 

She did vomit twice on the way to our day vet. Still wanting to climb to sit with me, but still feeling quite icky. 

If anyone has some "my dog survived" stories or stories about the treatment of these puppies I'd love to read. 

Adding her daily photo. She has such a sweet nature and we love her up pieces!


----------



## Gleepers

My puppy as a kid got parvo. She was from a friends litter. I watched as she was born and saw her every day as she grew. One day she just want feeling good. Went downhill pretty fast. I know my mom took her to the vet and confirmed the parvo. No extended stay or anything. My sister and I took turns staying home with her. Can't recall how long for. I remember doing anything to keep fluids and food in her. Spoon feeding her baby food jars of chicken and soaking kibble in milk and spoon feeding. She got better and the only lasting effects were she only would eat from a fork or spoon and had her breakfast kibble in milk till the day she passed. She lived an overall very healthy like and passed of complications of old age. I think she was 14 or so when she passed on


----------



## Kalhayd

Thank you. In my heart of hearts I believe she will beat this.. But I'm patiently waiting for that magical improvement period so I can breathe again. 

And I can't wait for her nickname to no longer be the "parvo puppy"


----------



## Ksdenton

Any updates today? Every day I'm thinking about this little girl.

**Edit- sorry I didn't see you gave an update already. My feed hadn't updated yet.


----------



## Ksdenton

Kalhayd said:


> Maybe! I'm at USAA currently and in the Tampa area!



I haven't worked for USAA but I worked with Lisa McKitty who came from there and moved to Orlando area. We don't work together anymore. I've always been in the Orlando area. I work from home which I LOVE!


----------



## Kalhayd

I'd love to work from home! I've been home since all of this started- but not sure how many more days I can take off. I'm thinking my hubby will stay home tomorrow and I'll go in. Although I'd be a useless mess.  

I have a lot of friends in the Orlando area.. Maybe once we're clean and fully vaccinated we can have a play date.  

Small update:

No vomitting or diarrhea since I dropped her off this morning. The nurse said she perks up when she opens the kennel and she's giving her plenty of love. I noticed that she perks up for some snuggles & love and then gets sleepy again. Hoping to see some improvements by tomorrow as my understanding it takes about 5-7 days for them to fight off the virus.


----------



## Gleepers

Have you talked to the breeder at all recently. Would be curious if any other puppy got sick. My guess is if she has held on this long it's probably just a matter of time before she is up and running. Will keep thinking of her and checking for updates.


----------



## G-bear

I am so glad to hear that Dory hasn't had any diarrhea today and is perking up! Continuing to think positive thoughts for your little girl and also for you.


----------



## Indyfurkiddos

Just had to check back in on your sweet girl! Every day is one day closer to beating this! She looks like she's on a good, steady path to getting better! Hang in there!


----------



## Kalhayd

Thanks again. 

Vet just called.

Her proteins are even lower today(even after a plasma transfusion) She's still very lethargic and has a fever that keeps increasing. 

Trying so hard to stay positive but worried out of my mind. Keep the thoughts & prayers coming.. She definitely needs them.


----------



## lkw626

I keep checking your thread and am sending positive thoughts your way, hopefully things start looking up very soon! I know how scary it can be my senior golden had a very scary and difficult recovery after his surgery a few months ago. Good thoughts to your family and Dory


----------



## Jessie'sGirl

Sending positive thoughts to you and Dory. My cousin's son has a dog who is actually called "Parvo" because she got parvo as a pup before thay had named her. The vet kept referring to her as the parvo case and it just stuck. She eventually became my cousin's dog, and they renamed her Ocean, but no, it's back to Parvo. I call her "Ocean". She and Jess walk the beach every evening when we are at the cottage.


----------



## Kalhayd

Tonight was rough. 


Went to pick her up at our vet and my vets face looked less that encouraged. She said by now she would expect to see some sort of improvement and she thinks Dory actually looks worse today. I am not sure I agree with that as she was still trying to climb on me and lift her head for love. She surely isn't "normal" acting- but I wouldn't say she is worse. She said we should only give it a few more days. I just lost it then and didn't get control of myself until I got home. I walked into the E vet with tears streaming down my face, carrying my "parvo puppy" in a box as she had spilled diarrhea(but no blood as she had last night)all over herself. It was such a sad sight and my emotions are just so drained. 


The E vet was a little more encouraging. The more time she is fighting it the better her chances. We're on day 3. Typically per both it is a 5-7 day recovery time- but my vet would really hope to see some more positive signs she is getting better. 


Their goal tonight is to try again to bring her proteins up. They were normal this morning after her plasma transfusion and dropped back down to below normal this afternoon. She will get a drip that should help, but it isn't without complications. 


Every moment my prayers are we bring a happy, healthy, puppy home.. but each day that passes where she is still so ill my heart takes another beating. I'm so torn that I am just prolonging the inevitable and hate to think of her suffering. Praying she shows us she is on the road to recovery tomorrow. 


Dory, keep on swimming.


----------



## jennretz

Hang in there!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kalhayd

Every vet we have seen is saying it is highly rare for a puppy this young to get parvo. They're all stating that she should have had the antibodies from her mom. This could mean two things(both of which our breeder denies)


1. Mom was NOT vaccinated


2. Puppies were removed from nursing too soon. 


I know she was nursing at 5 weeks(last visit before we picked her up). According to the breeder none of the other 10 puppies are ill. Which I also find suspect as parvo is so incredibly contagious and if Dory had it incubating for DAYS before symptoms- I cannot imagine the havoc it would be creating. 


Our crazy selves are re-sodding our entire back yard this weekend. A bit drastic- but we have to do to protect us and any other dogs. Our Bayleigh is fully vaccinated and should be fine, but I keep watching her to see if she starts feeling sick. 


Our breeder is texting daily for updates. She is concerned- but I am not sure I would be breeding again when a known parvo case is identified. Maybe some breeders can chime in there. Other than paying us back for the cost of the puppy financially we're on our own. Our bill hit over 2 thousand today. I have no clue what we would do if we didn't have emergency funds. 


To each of you sending your thoughts and prayers- I appreciate it. So happy to be apart of a community to understands the love we have with our furry family members. Love and blessings to each one of you.


----------



## Cpc1972

Praying for sweet dory. Hopefully she can hang on to give you that 7 days for it to get better. I am not sure about puppies getting parvo that young. It seems she is right at the age where the mothers immunity wears off and they are just getting immunzations. Our breeder gave the first parvo shot at like five weeks. Since it was probably given before mothers immunity wore off our vet gave that extra vaccine. She went ahead and gave her a third one I believe when she really only needed two.


----------



## tikiandme

Pulling for little Dory. Keep fighting, sweetheart, your family needs you!


----------



## wdadswell

Your little girl is not giving up! Stay strong-take comfort in knowing you are doing everything humanely possible to give Dory a fighting chance. Give her a hug from all of us in the morning and tell her, she can do it!!


----------



## Indyfurkiddos

I've recently had two very, very sick dogs; I completely resonated with your feeling that your heart has taken a beating. But, she seems like she's fighting. Miracles happen all the time. She can beat this! Keeping you in our thoughts and prayers. Also, look into care credit- it was very helpful to us to have it and to be able to make decisions that weren't financially based.


----------



## Kalhayd

Indyfurkiddos said:


> I've recently had two very, very sick dogs; I completely resonated with your feeling that your heart has taken a beating. But, she seems like she's fighting. Miracles happen all the time. She can beat this! Keeping you in our thoughts and prayers. Also, look into care credit- it was very helpful to us to have it and to be able to make decisions that weren't financially based.



We're closing on a house June 1 and cannot pull our credit until then. Perfect timing, right? Thankfully we do have savings and we're willing to drain it dry if that's what it takes. 

She's remaining stable as of 9PM when I called. One bout of diarrhea and she did well when the administered hetastarch. 

I'm remaining optimistic. This little girl has stolen our hearts.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Keeping you and Dory in my thoughts, sending many prayers to you both.


----------



## Harleysmum

Only just seeing what a dreadful turn this thread has taken. Keeping you in my thoughts and everything crossed for sweet Dory to get thru this.


----------



## SandyGold

Just checking in on Dory...continued prayers from me and my Goldens!


----------



## Sandy22

Continuing to keep sweet Dory and you in our prayers. Try to stay positive! Miracles can and do happen.


----------



## SandyK

Thoughts and prayers continue for Dory. Hoping for a good night with a better report in the morning. Sounds like the E vet is giving a more optimistic outlook and reports you tell us from them have been better than the day vet.


----------



## Karen519

*Dory*

Praying so hard for little Dory and for you!


----------



## Kalhayd

Last night she had some progress in letting us know she's fighting hard.

She had vomited a large amount and it seemed to make her feel a bit better. She stood up, walked around, and barked at the nurses. 

She's been leaking diarrhea and still pretty sleepy.. But she was perking her head up through her box to look around when we arrived at our day vet. Our vet was encouraged to see this! 

Keep the thoughts coming. She looks so sad in her picture, but I really think these tiny baby steps are her letting everyone know don't give up on me. And we never will. 

Keep on swimming, Dory!


----------



## G-bear

Don't worry! We won't give up on Dory! Keeping fighting pretty baby. We are all pulling for you!!!!


----------



## Ksdenton

Said another prayer for her this morning and so glad to hear she's fighting. That sweet, sweet face. ❤


----------



## jennretz

Maybe she's a Khalessi (female warrior from Game of Thrones) . Continued prayers 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kalhayd

jennretz said:


> Maybe she's a Khalessi (female warrior from Game of Thrones) . Continued prayers
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



She definitely needs a better name than a forgetful fish from Finding Nemo! Ha!


----------



## Cpc1972

What a sweet girl.


----------



## GoldenFocus

I think she is going to make it. There is not an ounce of quit in that little pup.....the Vet on the other hand needs to see the opening scene of Patton for some inspiration IMHO.


----------



## Kalhayd

GoldenFocus said:


> I think she is going to make it. There is not an ounce of quit in that little pup.....the Vet on the other hand needs to see the opening scene of Patton for some inspiration IMHO.



My hubby said the same thing. He's like doesn't she know she'll be home snuggling in our bed with a princess crown on her head. 

My thoughts are we're willing to pay you- keep treating and profess positive thoughts with your tongue.


----------



## wdadswell

Every day is a step forward!! For her to bark at anything is awesome!!! We love you Dory?❤❤


----------



## Krissi2197

How can you give up on that adorable face?

We're all still rooting for little Dory!


----------



## Karen519

*Pulling for sweet Dory!*

Pulling for sweet, little, Dory!! Praying for you and her!00
My Munchkin lived through parvo, so I'm hopeful for sweet Dory!
00


----------



## Kalhayd

Just called and got an update from our vet. 


She's resting and when they gave her anti-nausea shot she jumped up and looked at her like, "hey, what do you think you're doing to me" Previously she'd just lie there. Still having some diarrhea and some mild vomiting. 


They're going to do blood work to check her proteins and make sure the meds for that last night worked- also going to try again to see if she will nibble some food. Hoping she shows some interest in some food as I have heard this is the turning point. Poor Pup is just about 7 pounds and looking quite emaciated. 


Thanks again for all the warm thoughts and being Team Dory.


----------



## Neeko13

Were pulling for you Dory...you can beat this.....I come here everyday to see how you are doing....keep fighting little one...:x:x


----------



## Karen519

*Dory*



Kalhayd said:


> Just called and got an update from our vet.
> 
> 
> She's resting and when they gave her anti-nausea shot she jumped up and looked at her like, "hey, what do you think you're doing to me" Previously she'd just lie there. Still having some diarrhea and some mild vomiting.
> 
> 
> They're going to do blood work to check her proteins and make sure the meds for that last night worked- also going to try again to see if she will nibble some food. Hoping she shows some interest in some food as I have heard this is the turning point. Poor Pup is just about 7 pounds and looking quite emaciated.
> 
> 
> Thanks again for all the warm thoughts and being Team Dory.


Sounds promising. Prayers continue!! Sweet, sweet, girl!


----------



## SandyGold

Thank you for the update. I'm checking in regularly and keeping Dory in my thoughts and prayers!


----------



## Jessie'sGirl

I think she's a fighter and she will beat this. Sending more positiven vibes your way.


----------



## Krissi2197

Her being more and more reactive seem to be good signs to me!


----------



## Gleepers

Kalhayd said:


> She definitely needs a better name than a forgetful fish from Finding Nemo! Ha!


I love the name Dory. The little fish who happily just keeps plugging no matter what gets in her way.


----------



## rabernet

For some reason, I missed this thread, but wow, what a fight you guys have had for little Dory! I'm keeping her in my prayers - it sounds like she's making a positive turn today!


----------



## Indyfurkiddos

All great signs!!! Keep posting updates! Was she able to eat a little bit today?


----------



## Kalhayd

When I called just now they said she didn't seem really interested. They're trying chicken breast. I wish they'd try something else. I'm sure her belly feels awful still- but she is still trying to fight this nasty virus off.


----------



## danoon58

Praying hard for little Dory. You can beat this honey, I know you can.


----------



## Karen519

*Kalhayd*



Kalhayd said:


> When I called just now they said she didn't seem really interested. They're trying chicken breast. I wish they'd try something else. I'm sure her belly feels awful still- but she is still trying to fight this nasty virus off.


I remember when our Snobear didn't want to eat they suggested chicken breast and he ate a little. Hope the chicken breast works.
Praying for Dory!!


----------



## Kalhayd

Proteins are still very low even after the vetastarch. They're going to repeat that tonight. She's a bit more "alert". Worried about her proteins as they need to come up. 

Lots of vomitting but no diahrrea since this morning.


----------



## Cpc1972

She is so cute. Hang in there dory. That is great news that there hasn't been any diahreaha. Were they able to get her to eat anything?


----------



## ArchersMom

Go, Dory! We believe in you! I'm hoping she eats more today. Thinking of you both.


----------



## Gleepers

Aaahhh, look at that face!!
The fact that she's still in the game has to be a good sign.
Come on little Dory, turn that corner.


----------



## Kalhayd

Cpc1972 said:


> She is so cute. Hang in there dory. That is great news that there hasn't been any diahreaha. Were they able to get her to eat anything?


No-she actually gags when they put food in front of her.  Wish she would as that would help those protein levels..


----------



## Ksdenton

Kalhayd said:


> I'll ask the vet about the tamiflu treatment. I know they're treating it aggressively.



What did they say about the tamiflu treatment? Can't remember if you said already.


----------



## Cpc1972

Kalhayd said:


> No-she actually gags when they put food in front of her.  Wish she would as that would help those protein levels..


Would they let you bring something in that's different. Or do they really only want chicken.


----------



## Kalhayd

Cpc1972 said:


> Kalhayd said:
> 
> 
> 
> No-she actually gags when they put food in front of her.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wish she would as that would help those protein levels..
> 
> 
> 
> Would they let you bring something in that's different. Or do they really only want chicken.
Click to expand...

They tried chicken(the vet actually made it at home for her) and prescription wet food. Same reaction with both. But I don't want to eat when my belly is sick.


----------



## Kalhayd

Ksdenton said:


> Kalhayd said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'll ask the vet about the tamiflu treatment. I know they're treating it aggressively.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What did they say about the tamiflu treatment? Can't remember if you said already.
Click to expand...

Two different vets said articles published recently don't show a difference in healing time- and neither has seen it make a difference in cases where they personally utilized it.


----------



## MrsCMomtoLucy

My thoughts are with you guys. She looks like the sweetest girl, so beautiful. I'm sorry you're going through this, my heart goes out to you. Please keep posting, I check every few hours to make sure she's pulling through. She's a strong girl! ((Hugs))


----------



## jennretz

I'm really praying she turns the corner for you! Come on Dory!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cubbysan

How about Ensure? When my bunny was dehydrated and not eating, they had me give him Ensure through a syringe. 

Not only is she physically sick, but she is also going through the trauma of being taken away from her littermates. Sending prayers. I have a good feeling though.


----------



## Kalhayd

jennretz said:


> I'm really praying she turns the corner for you! Come on Dory!!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Us, too. I hate for money to be a factor.. But we're closing in on the 3500 mark. And another 2K for weekend care.. Really, really, hoping she fights this off by the holiday!


----------



## Cpc1972

cubbysan said:


> How about Ensure? When my bunny was dehydrated and not eating, they had me give him Ensure through a syringe.
> 
> Not only is she physically sick, but she is also going through the trauma of being taken away from her littermates. Sending prayers. I have a good feeling though.


This is a good idea. You should ask the vet.


----------



## Kalhayd

cubbysan said:


> How about Ensure? When my bunny was dehydrated and not eating, they had me give him Ensure through a syringe.
> 
> Not only is she physically sick, but she is also going through the trauma of being taken away from her littermates. Sending prayers. I have a good feeling though.



I actually did ask this. She said that ideally she'd like her to take it voluntarily and right low she has no interest. I'm going to inquire again if she's not feeling any better by the morning.


----------



## Indyfurkiddos

When Beau was so sick and refused basically everything, he still liked goats milk. I was told that it has enough nutrients to sustain life. 

When Champ was nauseous/sick, I know his vet bought him an Arby's roast beef sandwich- said it was her "go to"' motivating dogs to eat. 

Just some ideas..... 
Praying for Dory! Her little face melts my heart!


----------



## MrsCMomtoLucy

Not sure if this is appropriate for the site but what about a "go fund me page"? It might not cover all your costs but every little bit helps especially for such a sweet girl.


----------



## Kalhayd

I think I'm going to try the ensure myself when I pick her up. Maybe if it's me offering her food, she will be more willing to take it.


----------



## Kalhayd

And need to stay off google!


----------



## Cpc1972

Kalhayd said:


> I think I'm going to try the ensure myself when I pick her up. Maybe if it's me offering her food, she will be more willing to take it.


If there isn't anything in it to hurt her I say go for it. Maybe she just needs a little nudge to start eating.


----------



## cubbysan

I think when they are sick and you can finally get something in their stomachs, is when they start feeling better. Try anything.

When my Brady had his obstruction surgery he wouldn't eat for two days, they had me come in that night - I think I cooked plain hamburg for him and just sat with him about a half hour hand feeding him - he did not eat much but it was something. They called me about 6 am that morning to come get him before he broke out of the cage.


----------



## cubbysan

Cpc1972 said:


> If there isn't anything in it to hurt her I say go for it. Maybe she just needs a little nudge to start eating.


I'd stay away from the chocolate flavor - I think for the rabbit they had me get strawberry.


----------



## Kalhayd

Just called the E vet. No vomitting or diarrhea since she was dropped off at 6:15PM. 

Come on Dory!!

I'm going to bring some egg, hamburger, wet food we have here, and ensure. If I have to take another day off and sit in isolation with her feeding her- I will.


----------



## Kalhayd

cubbysan said:


> They called me about 6 am that morning to come get him before he broke out of the cage.


This made me literally laugh out loud. Needed that! Thanks!


----------



## Kalhayd

And don't tell Bayleigh, but Ms. Dory is quickly becoming my 2nd heart dog! ??


----------



## jennretz

I was so happy to read no vomitting or diarrhea since 6! Continued good thoughts!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cpc1972

Kalhayd said:


> Just called the E vet. No vomitting or diarrhea since she was dropped off at 6:15PM.
> 
> Come on Dory!!
> 
> I'm going to bring some egg, hamburger, wet food we have here, and ensure. If I have to take another day off and sit in isolation with her feeding her- I will.


I saw a YouTube video of this vet who litterly put his cereal in a dog bowl and sat in the dogs cage with to get him to eat. Once the vet started eating his cereal the dog followed and started eating his food.


----------



## Cpc1972

cubbysan said:


> I'd stay away from the chocolate flavor - I think for the rabbit they had me get strawberry.


Good point. The vanilla would probably be all right also.


----------



## G-bear

Just checking on again to see how your sweet girl is. I am so glad to hear that there has been no vomiting or diarrhea since 6:00. This is such a good sign. I agree with the hamburger idea. When one of my dogs was diagnosed with cancer and stopped eating I tried the usual, chicken breast, with no luck. She refused to eat. After 2 days with Goldie not eating I cooked up some very lean (96%) hamburger in tiny bites and hand fed it to her. I remember it took her nearly 1 hour to eat a quarter cup of cooked, hand fed hamburger but she ate it. My vet says sometimes hamburger works better because there is more odor to it and it stimulates a lost appetite. If you try it I hope it helps because Dory is very rapidly becoming one of my favorite dogs. Hang in there, sweetie!!!!!


----------



## SandyK

So glad there has been no diarrhea or vomiting. I sure hope she eats some for you. Love her pictures...I just want to kiss that cute face!! Keep fighting sweet Dory!!!


----------



## Sandy22

Kalhayd said:


> And don't tell Bayleigh, but Ms. Dory is quickly becoming my 2nd heart dog! ??


If anyone would understand, it would be your Bayleigh. Dogs just know this. Prayers to all of you.


----------



## cubbysan

Kalhayd said:


> And don't tell Bayleigh, but Ms. Dory is quickly becoming my 2nd heart dog! ??


You and Dory are going to have such a strong bond going through this. You can just see it in those pictures you are posting of her. They know when someone is helping them.

I cannot wait until a few weeks when you start posting how much trouble she is getting into.


----------



## Ksdenton

cubbysan said:


> I cannot wait until a few weeks when you start posting how much trouble she is getting into.



Lol, I was just thinking the same thing. The strong will that's going to get her through this is what's going to be driving you crazy and you'll love her for it. We all can't wait for those days but not half as much as you can't wait.


----------



## Kalhayd

We are 24 hours no diarrhea and 14 hours no vomiting. Tried some food, she sniffed, but no eating. 

She was significantly more alert this morning and was whining a bit at me to take her out of her box. She spent 25% of the car ride on her feet instead of sleeping. 


Slow and steady wins the race!


----------



## Kalhayd

cubbysan said:


> Kalhayd said:
> 
> 
> 
> And don't tell Bayleigh, but Ms. Dory is quickly becoming my 2nd heart dog! ??
> 
> 
> 
> You and Dory are going to have such a strong bond going through this. You can just see it in those pictures you are posting of her. They know when someone is helping them.
> 
> I cannot wait until a few weeks when you start posting how much trouble she is getting into.
Click to expand...

I cannot wait for her to destroy my house!


----------



## Tiny R Astar

So pleased to hear she has stopped with the vomiting and diarrhea. Hope she starts to eat now. She has won over so many hearts.


----------



## Jamm

Wow just reading all of this.... how scary! How good of you to be on her right away knowing something was wrong. Sending good thoughts to sweet Dory.


----------



## aesthetic

I'm so so glad that Dory's feeling better!! She's such a beautiful girl, and you're a wonderful, dedicated mother. I have no doubt that she'll be at 100% soon. But maybe you can try eating a piece of whatever you're trying to get her to eat and then offering it to her. I'm not sure if that will work, but anything is worth a shot right?


----------



## Karen519

*Kal*



Kalhayd said:


> Just called the E vet. No vomitting or diarrhea since she was dropped off at 6:15PM.
> 
> Come on Dory!!
> 
> I'm going to bring some egg, hamburger, wet food we have here, and ensure. If I have to take another day off and sit in isolation with her feeding her- I will.


So excited to hear about no diarrhea or vomiting! That is just wonderful. After our Snobear had surgery they let us give him some chicken breast and he took it the third time I offered it to him.
*But in all seriousness, I would ask the vet WHAT you can give her. You wouldn't want anything to upset her stomach now.
*When my Mimi had parvo, I seem to remember that they fed her intraveneously. I wonder if that is possible.


----------



## Kalhayd

aesthetic said:


> I'm so so glad that Dory's feeling better!! She's such a beautiful girl, and you're a wonderful, dedicated mother. I have no doubt that she'll be at 100% soon. But maybe you can try eating a piece of whatever you're trying to get her to eat and then offering it to her. I'm not sure if that will work, but anything is worth a shot right?


When I dropped her off at my vet she had a "fill in" vet as ours was out of office. The fill in said our vet was coming it to get Dory started on all her stuff. Anyhow, I mentioned how I tried some foods(including scrambled eggs w/ salt free chicken broth) and she got super annoyed with me and said "SHE NEEDS A BLAND DIET". I said, "Yes, of course, BUT she needs to EAT!" 


The fact that she didn't do her typical gag at food makes me think she should be trying to eat soon. Hoping the vomiting and diarrhea stays away.


----------



## Kalhayd

Karen519 said:


> So excited to hear about no diarrhea or vomiting! That is just wonderful. After our Snobear had surgery they let us give him some chicken breast and he took it the third time I offered it to him.
> *But in all seriousness, I would ask the vet WHAT you can give her. You wouldn't want anything to upset her stomach now.*
> When my Mimi had parvo, I seem to remember that they fed her intraveneously. I wonder if that is possible.


Yesterday, my vet said they could try a feeding tube- but they'd have to bypass her belly as she was still actively vomiting. In order to do that they'd have to put her under and she didn't think she'd survive. They're adding stuff to her fluids as her blood work indicates what she needs(glucose, vitamins, etc). 


I think once her little belly settles down from all the vomiting and diarrhea she'll eat some. Right now that tiny belly has been through the ringer.


----------



## aesthetic

The fact that she hasn't had diarrhea or hasn't vomited in 14-24 hours is a really really good sign. Whenever Kaizer's not feeling well, he almost always has diarrhea (and he has to go out 5 times in an hour to get all out of his system). When the diarrhea spell is over, he's back to normal. It's not the same situation by any means, but I've started to realize that if the poop is ok, then the tummy is usually ok too.


----------



## Karen519

*Kal*



Kalhayd said:


> Yesterday, my vet said they could try a feeding tube- but they'd have to bypass her belly as she was still actively vomiting. In order to do that they'd have to put her under and she didn't think she'd survive. They're adding stuff to her fluids as her blood work indicates what she needs(glucose, vitamins, etc).
> 
> 
> I think once her little belly settles down from all the vomiting and diarrhea she'll eat some. Right now that tiny belly has been through the ringer.


Now that you describe a feeding tube, I don't think Mimi had a feeding tube, it was probably just the fact they added glucose, vitamins to her fluids.


----------



## Kalhayd

Our vet said a lot of times they don't know what puppies are missing as the owners cannot afford the daily test. But, with Dory, we're obliging to any request they have in hopes of getting her happy and healthy as soon as possible. My hubby is like we're all in at this point- wonder if the mortgage company will give us a second mortgage on our new home before we sign for the first? LOL. I know it is silly, but I have had dreams of her as an adult dog and truly believe she is coming home with all of this mess as a distant memory. Today I am less worried than before and know she is fighting super hard to come home and lie in our bed.


----------



## Karen519

*Not silly*



Kalhayd said:


> Our vet said a lot of times they don't know what puppies are missing as the owners cannot afford the daily test. But, with Dory, we're obliging to any request they have in hopes of getting her happy and healthy as soon as possible. My hubby is like we're all in at this point- wonder if the mortgage company will give us a second mortgage on our new home before we sign for the first? LOL. I know it is silly, but I have had dreams of her as an adult dog and truly believe she is coming home with all of this mess as a distant memory. Today I am less worried than before and know she is fighting super hard to come home and lie in our bed.


It doesn't sounds silly at all, we would be all in, too. The last year of our Smooch and Snobear's lives, we spent about $10,000 on surgeries for them. Thank God for Care Credit.


----------



## AmberSunrise

Perhaps boiled chicken with rice cooked with the broth made when boiling the chicken? This is certainly bland and one of my go to items for bringing food to the vet. Freshly made in small batches so there is no risk of addedpathogens.


----------



## Cpc1972

This sounds like good news. I just know Dory will be home soon.


----------



## Cpc1972

cubbysan said:


> You and Dory are going to have such a strong bond going through this. You can just see it in those pictures you are posting of her. They know when someone is helping them.
> 
> I cannot wait until a few weeks when you start posting how much trouble she is getting into.


This is very true. When Jake had cancer a week before he passed he had a small bleed. My y parents stayed up all night with him and laid on the floor with him. The next day when my dad came home from work I had never seen Jake so excited. He was saying thank you.


----------



## Kalhayd

Sunrise said:


> Perhaps boiled chicken with rice cooked with the broth made when boiling the chicken? This is certainly bland and one of my go to items for bringing food to the vet. Freshly made in small batches so there is no risk of addedpathogens.


Will ask the day vet this evening when we make the transfer. I am hoping she tries something today. I was encouraged she didn't gag at the smell of food. Thank God for small victories.


----------



## swishywagga

Sending positive thoughts and prayers across to you and your precious girl. I hope she eats a little and starts to get her strength back. Come on sweet Dory we're all pulling for you x


----------



## rabernet

So great to hear the update this morning! Sounds like she's starting to feel better too!


----------



## Ginams

Continued good thoughts for your girl! It sounds like she's turned a corner, and I have to say, she's a beautiful baby girl!


----------



## Kalhayd

Ginams said:


> Continued good thoughts for your girl! It sounds like she's turned a corner, and I have to say, she's a beautiful baby girl!




Your signature picture made me laugh. I LOVE that smile!


----------



## Ksdenton

Not sure about the 2nd Mtg but let Dory know when she gets home she may have to enter the seedy world of selling puppy pictures on the Internet to make some quick cash. She's such a cutie there has to be a big market. ?


----------



## Kalhayd

Ksdenton said:


> Not sure about the 2nd Mtg but let Dory know when she gets home she may have to enter the seedy world of selling puppy pictures on the Internet to make some quick cash. She's such a cutie there has to be a big market. ?


Ha! Perfect! She is for sure going to have to earn her keep! I kid, I kid! 


Update:


Called and my vet is actually off today but came in just to care for Dory and have some one-on-one time with her. She did vomit a VERY small amount when they moved her to weigh her(she has been doing this) but nothing else and still no diarrhea. 


She tried some wet food, chicken, etc. No interest. So she tried some dry kibble and she ATE! Although, she only got a few crumbs down- she ATE!! I'll take anything at this stage. 


She's still lethargic and depressed acting, mostly. But, looks like we're slowly heading in the right direction. 


Keep those thoughts & Prayers coming. So thankful for a vet who comes in on her day off(family thing) and takes care of my sweet pup! 


Lisa


----------



## AmberSunrise

Woohoo  seriously happy your Dora ate ! 

I don't know you or her but I have tears in my eyes reading she ate, maybe just a bit, but she ate! That just has to be a turning point and a sign she is on the mend!


----------



## Cpc1972

That is awesome. She will get her strength back once she starts to eat. I can't wait to hear stories once she is home and starts acting like a puppy. Dory is very blessed you guys picked her. If she had went to another family they might not of gave her a chance.


----------



## tikiandme

So glad she's starting to eat!


----------



## Karen519

*Lisa*



Kalhayd said:


> Ha! Perfect! She is for sure going to have to earn her keep! I kid, I kid!
> 
> 
> Update:
> 
> 
> Called and my vet is actually off today but came in just to care for Dory and have some one-on-one time with her. She did vomit a VERY small amount when they moved her to weigh her(she has been doing this) but nothing else and still no diarrhea.
> 
> 
> She tried some wet food, chicken, etc. No interest. So she tried some dry kibble and she ATE! Although, she only got a few crumbs down- she ATE!! I'll take anything at this stage.
> 
> 
> She's still lethargic and depressed acting, mostly. But, looks like we're slowly heading in the right direction.
> 
> 
> Keep those thoughts & Prayers coming. So thankful for a vet who comes in on her day off(family thing) and takes care of my sweet pup!
> 
> 
> Lisa


Lisa: That is so great she took a little kibble!! It's a start! When one of my dogs wouldn't eat, they would when a little pedigree canned dog food was added on top of the kibble. My prayers are continuing! Is there someone there with her around the clock and overnight?


----------



## Kalhayd

Karen519 said:


> ! Is there someone there with her around the clock and overnight?


Yes. So at the day vet there is a nurse/tech assigned to her all day and of course the vet checks in. At the E vet the same. 


Tonight she will be admitted to the E vet and stay through Tuesday morning should she need it. All with 24 hour care. 


There is no way we could try and take her home(and wouldn't feel comfortable doing so) until she really starts eating/drinking and a substantial amount of time goes by without any sick belly symptoms. We're just waiting on her to decide when!


----------



## G-bear

I am so glad to hear that Dory ate!!!! It made my day keep it up little one! Meanwhile how are you holding up? You must be exhausted from the stress and worry. Hopefully increasing good news over the weekend will allow you some respite. And I, for one, look forward to stories of a healthy Dory doing puppy things such as eating your shoes...I will tell you in advance that I think most of us here will take Dory's side when she acts devilish...hopefully in a very short time


----------



## danoon58

I'm so thankful that Dory seems to be feeling better. You go baby girl, we are all pulling for you!


----------



## Kalhayd

G-bear said:


> Meanwhile how are you holding up? You must be exhausted from the stress and worry.


Sigh. It is rough. My heart just hurts for her and the unknown is killing me. I just want to see that girl perk up and to hear she can come home. Until then our entire family is on pins and needles.  


Update Vet called:


Her proteins went down a smidge. Not like they've been dropping, but they didn't increase with the vetastarch like she'd hope. However, her white cell count is up meaning her little body is fighting hard with that infection. Her glucose is stable and her potassium is a tiny bit down(they'll add to her bags to bring it up). She only ate ONE small piece of kibble.. but right now I will take that as a good sign that she is trying to heal. 


She is going to try and force feed her with a syringe a small amount and see if she can keep that down. My vet is confident that when she really starts to eat, she'll feel 100 times better. 


She said that she hasn't seen a puppy do this with a parvo infection. Either they heal by day 3-4 OR they decline quickly. Dory is remaining stable and taking super small strides in the right direction. 


She said I can bring her home cooked meals over the weekend and hopefully as her belly continues to heal she will start to show interest. She said she does look better today and she is standing in her crate more than before and less sensitive to movement like before. 


Hoping this is the beginning to the end of this nasty, nasty, virus. I really want our puppy home.


----------



## cubbysan

When I was googling it said 5 - 7 days before they start feeling better and starting to eat - hopefully you are now there.


----------



## Indyfurkiddos

I had one more idea re: food. My breeder sent Beau home with it....she called it puppy crack. It's by Royal Canin, it's made for puppies, and I believe it's made to increase appetite. It's in a small can the size of tuna cans- not sure the exact name?! Beau went nuts for it (again, he was my pup that was sick/didn't eat). 

Great news for Dory!!! I think this is the beginning of turning the corner for her!!


----------



## Kalhayd

Indyfurkiddos said:


> I had one more idea re: food. My breeder sent Beau home with it....she called it puppy crack. It's by Royal Canin, it's made for puppies, and I believe it's made to increase appetite. It's in a small can the size of tuna cans- not sure the exact name?! Beau went nuts for it (again, he was my pup that was sick/didn't eat).
> 
> Great news for Dory!!! I think this is the beginning of turning the corner for her!!




I will try this, too. I want this thread to really be WELCOME HOME, DORY!


----------



## Karen519

Lisa: I agree with you, Dory is in the best hands and safest place right now. 
Praying for you and she to be reunited.


----------



## Panama Rob

Prayers continuing...glad to see the upturn.


----------



## Jessie'sGirl

It really sounds like she's heading in the right direction. She's in the best place right now, getting the IV fluids she needs. I know the waiting is hard, but she will eat when she is well enough.


----------



## wdadswell

Indyfurkiddos said:


> I had one more idea re: food. My breeder sent Beau home with it....she called it puppy crack. It's by Royal Canin, it's made for puppies, and I believe it's made to increase appetite. It's in a small can the size of tuna cans- not sure the exact name?! Beau went nuts for it (again, he was my pup that was sick/didn't eat).
> 
> Great news for Dory!!! I think this is the beginning of turning the corner for her!!


A/D is great and jammed pack with all kinds of nutrients. They use it for sick puppies and dogs. Extremely palatable and will help with the energy aspect. Hope Dory starts eating, so she can feel better!


----------



## Kalhayd

They've been trying the A/D. 

No real updates. She's now 36 hours since her last diarrhea episode and 24 hours since she last really vomited. Although she's randomly gagging/refluxing, but nothing comes out. 

I feel bad as I totally lost my cool on the fill-in vet at our day clinic. I went to get Dory and she goes, "she can't survive if she doesn't eat!" Really, Captain Obvious? 

I said she's only 24 hours out of vomiting and having liquid diarrhea- of course I'd love for her to bounce back and eat her belly out, we need to give her time to let her belly heal. The constant negative surely doesn't help her heal and it surely isn't good for me. I'm thousands of dollars in at this point, worried, exhausted, and drained on all angles. What would have been nice to hear is "HEY! she's vomit and firewall free- next goal is to get some food in her!"


She just stares. Sigh. 

Anyhow- night vet said don't get your hopes up, but maybe if we can encourage her to eat we can get her home. She's fought hard and her body is showing some real promising sides she's going to be a survivor. 

My sweet sweet girl.


----------



## Kalhayd

Can't add a picture...


----------



## cubbysan

The nausea she is having now is probably because her stomach is empty and filled with nothing but stomach acid.

I wonder if you could try banana baby food. Maybe some meat baby food too. That was the other thing I fed my rabbit when he was sick was baby food.


----------



## Ksdenton

Basically present this baby with a big buffet of food and be prepared to eat it yourself to help encourage her to eat! I feel so bad for the both of you. She's doesn't know she needs to eat and you don't know what the heck will get her to eat. I can only imagine the stress you're feeling over all this. There definitely appear to be some positive signs so focus on that. And keep trying different foods. ?


----------



## Kalhayd

I'm going to try. I'll call and check on her in a bit.. We're so close.. But so far away!

The E vet will be trying food too. Sigh.


----------



## Kalhayd

Called- no changes. Resting comfortably. Vet doesn't want her having baby food. They're going to try and feed her again early morning. Praying she tries to eat.

Her IV line fell out so she's got one in her back leg- poor baby is going to be totally bald when this is all said and done!


----------



## Sandy22

Sunrise said:


> Woohoo  seriously happy your Dora ate !
> 
> I don't know you or her but I have tears in my eyes reading she ate, maybe just a bit, but she ate! That just has to be a turning point and a sign she is on the mend!


Just had to piggyback on this post because I find myself checking this thread several times a day and crying as I read it. I tell myself that I don't know this family or this puppy, so I should not be leaking tears like this, and yet the tears are here every time I read this thread and see sweet Dory's pictures. Sorry Kalhayd and family, Dory belongs to us all, now! Prayers.


----------



## Kalhayd

Morning update: 

A bit more active throughout the night. No vomiting and no diarrhea. Offered food, still refusing.


----------



## Kalhayd

Sandy22 said:


> Sunrise said:
> 
> 
> 
> Woohoo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> seriously happy your Dora ate !
> 
> I don't know you or her but I have tears in my eyes reading she ate, maybe just a bit, but she ate! That just has to be a turning point and a sign she is on the mend!
> 
> 
> 
> Just had to piggyback on this post because I find myself checking this thread several times a day and crying as I read it. I tell myself that I don't know this family or this puppy, so I should not be leaking tears like this, and yet the tears are here every time I read this thread and see sweet Dory's pictures. Sorry Kalhayd and family, Dory belongs to us all, now! Prayers.
Click to expand...

Willing to lease her out when she comes home! Lol!  kidding!!


----------



## SandyGold

We are all pulling for you, Dory!


----------



## Karen519

*Lisa*



Kalhayd said:


> Morning update:
> 
> A bit more active throughout the night. No vomiting and no diarrhea. Offered food, still refusing.


Glad to hear she was more active and no vomiting or diarrhea.
Praying for an appetite!!
We all love Dory!0:smile2:


----------



## Kalhayd

I've never been so desperate for a dog to eat.. And here is my Bayleigh who is on diet food because she eats too much. Irony.


----------



## Karen519

*Lisa*



Kalhayd said:


> I've never been so desperate for a dog to eat.. And here is my Bayleigh who is on diet food because she eats too much. Irony.


Yes, it is ironic. Do you think they will try feeding her with a syringe? I also concur with the person that talked about the AD and ID canned dog food, they usually sell at the vet. My Smooch and Tucker seemed to love it.


----------



## Kalhayd

Karen519 said:


> Kalhayd said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've never been so desperate for a dog to eat.. And here is my Bayleigh who is on diet food because she eats too much. Irony.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, it is ironic. Do you think they will try feeding her with a syringe? I also concur with the person that talked about the AD and ID canned dog food, they usually sell at the vet. My Smooch and Tucker seemed to love it.
Click to expand...


They'll be a new vet at the clinic tonight and I'll strongly inquire. I asked about tube feeding her and the vet last night said not a good idea. Well, meet me somewhere, as she needs to eat to feel better and she doesn't know it .


----------



## Kalhayd

They're doing the AD canned. She's not gagging at the sight of it, but not trying to eat it either.


----------



## Karen519

*Lisa*



Kalhayd said:


> They're doing the AD canned. She's not gagging at the sight of it, but not trying to eat it either.


Think that's a positive that she's not gagging at it. Praying hard.


----------



## Karen519

*Lisa*

Lisa: Do they think if maybe you visited with her and sat with her that she might eat, or did they tell you not to?


----------



## TiffanyGolden

Lisa, I'm praying for you and Dory. Dory will pull through, she is a strong puppy and she is fighting everyday to be with you! 

I've been scoping this thread silently and praying everyday. I've watched the progress she's made. She has made progress! Go little Dory, keep swimming!


----------



## Kalhayd

Karen519 said:


> Lisa: Do they think if maybe you visited with her and sat with her that she might eat, or did they tell you not to?



Yes, but not until this evening. I'm going to try. I cannot stop crying. It's so hard watching her and knowing how she should be acting. Frankly, it pisses me off that this is preventable. Just utterly heartbreaking.


----------



## Kalhayd

TiffanyGolden said:


> Lisa, I'm praying for you and Dory. Dory will pull through, she is a strong puppy and she is fighting everyday to be with you!
> 
> I've been scoping this thread silently and praying everyday. I've watched the progress she's made. She has made progress! Go little Dory, keep swimming!



Thank you! So grateful for so many people sending their love and prayers. She's going to be one spoiled puppy!


----------



## Kalhayd

I think she's super traumatized too. She's been taken away from her momma and siblings- sick for nearly a week. Constantly poked and prodded. New faces and people everyday. She definitely perks up when she sees me- but not entirely sure she knows I'm her momma. She just knows that I'm giving her as much love and cuddles as I'm allowed.


----------



## cubbysan

Kalhayd said:


> I think she's super traumatized too. She's been taken away from her momma and siblings- sick for nearly a week. Constantly poked and prodded. New faces and people everyday. She definitely perks up when she sees me- but not entirely sure she knows I'm her momma. She just knows that I'm giving her as much love and cuddles as I'm allowed.


This is what I have been thinking too. Some healthy puppies do not eat the first few days at their new home. My friend had to carry her mastiff puppy everywhere the first week because she would not move on her own ( her breeder told her that many of his puppies did that ).

She is probably very scared.

Try to find out the serial number of the vaccine that was given your puppy. If the vet gave it to her, it should be on her records, if the breeder gave it to her, she should have recorded it. Sometimes there are bad batches, other times in the delivery process or when it is being transported from the store to home, if it get above a certain temperature, it will become ineffective. Other times puppies can come down with parvo from the vaccine if their immune system is already compromised. I am thinking maybe you can go back to the company and see if they will help you with medical bills if there was a problem with the vaccine. - Just a thought.


----------



## cubbysan

When Brady came back from obstruction surgery they gave him antidepressants and something to stimulate his appetite. Also, a word of caution, if she is coming home with meds, try to see if you can get them cheaper at a normal pharmacy. I saved a lot that way.


----------



## G-bear

Come on sweet baby! Eat just a little bit for you mom! We all want and you need you to get well!!! Lisa, I wish I had some useful suggestion. I don't. I'm just like everyone else here. Checking several times a day on Dory (and you) and praying for some good news. You have both become very special to a lot of us and when this little girl is finally out of the woods there will be a lot of happiness going on around here. Until then know that there are a lot of us pulling for Dory and your family. Hugs.


----------



## Kalhayd

cubbysan said:


> Kalhayd said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think she's super traumatized too. She's been taken away from her momma and siblings- sick for nearly a week. Constantly poked and prodded. New faces and people everyday. She definitely perks up when she sees me- but not entirely sure she knows I'm her momma. She just knows that I'm giving her as much love and cuddles as I'm allowed.
> 
> 
> 
> This is what I have been thinking too. Some healthy puppies do not eat the first few days at their new home. My friend had to carry her mastiff puppy everywhere the first week because she would not move on her own ( her breeder told her that many of his puppies did that ).
> 
> She is probably very scared.
> 
> Try to find out the serial number of the vaccine that was given your puppy. If the vet gave it to her, it should be on her records, if the breeder gave it to her, she should have recorded it. Sometimes there are bad batches, other times in the delivery process or when it is being transported from the store to home, if it get above a certain temperature, it will become ineffective. Other times puppies can come down with parvo from the vaccine if their immune system is already compromised. I am thinking maybe you can go back to the company and see if they will help you with medical bills if there was a problem with the vaccine. - Just a thought.
Click to expand...

I really hope her immune system wasn't already compromised. And praying she doesn't have some secondary health issue we aren't aware of. The breeder checks in several times a day and says no other puppies are sick as of yet. This makes me concerned. I'll call the vet that administered the vaccine. The vaccine was given 5 days before diagnosis- so most are speculating that she was already exposed prior. I'd love to have some help with her bills- we hit 6K yesterday. But, my biggest and only concern is bringing home our puppy.


----------



## Kalhayd

G-bear said:


> Come on sweet baby! Eat just a little bit for you mom! We all want and you need you to get well!!! Lisa, I wish I had some useful suggestion. I don't. I'm just like everyone else here. Checking several times a day on Dory (and you) and praying for some good news. You have both become very special to a lot of us and when this little girl is finally out of the woods there will be a lot of happiness going on around here. Until then know that there are a lot of us pulling for Dory and your family. Hugs.


Thank you so much. Read this with tears in my eyes. All of this support is truly humbling. 

On a personal note it reminds me of when our first daughter was born with an undiagnosed heart defect. 7 weeks of wondering and waiting. Zoey passed when she was home at 3 months old- but all of this is just a harsh reminder at how life can throw you the largest curve ball. I'm just praying and hoping that this sweet puppy beats the odds and comes home to destroy our house and torment Bayleigh.


----------



## tikiandme

This might have already been tried, so I apologize if I sound stupid, but have they taken the canned food and added a little warm water to form a gruel, then squirt a tiny bit of it onto her tongue with a syringe? If not, I would give that a try. Just a little taste of it might inspire her to try some more. Too much might make her choke, but just a tiny bit might help? They may already tried it. I hope she eats for you today. My grown dog wouldn't eat in the hospital, but he did when he came home.


----------



## tikiandme

Sorry, I just saw that Karen already suggested it. I really hope she starts to eat for you today.....


----------



## Gleepers

I would think a little syringe feeding might be good too. Gotta remember she is super young and might not understand that what is being offered is for eating. Penny took nearly a week before she would look at a treat or anything that wasn't the kibble the breeder sent home. Just offering it might not be enough to get the ball rolling for her. Might have to full on walk her through it. I remember having to essentially force feed my parvo puppy with mush on a spoon. 

I keep checking back. Come on little Dory it's time to go home!


----------



## Karen519

*Lisa*



Kalhayd said:


> Thank you so much. Read this with tears in my eyes. All of this support is truly humbling.
> 
> On a personal note it reminds me of when our first daughter was born with an undiagnosed heart defect. 7 weeks of wondering and waiting. Zoey passed when she was home at 3 months old- but all of this is just a harsh reminder at how life can throw you the largest curve ball. I'm just praying and hoping that this sweet puppy beats the odds and comes home to destroy our house and torment Bayleigh.


Praying for you and Dory, too!


----------



## Karen519

So glad you'll get to see her this evening. Praying extra hard!


----------



## PrincessDaisy

The Dawgie Chat dogs are praying for Dory. 

And so are their humans.


Max


----------



## Ksdenton

Checking in on Dory and sending up more prayers for her and you. My heart just aches for her. I can't help but check this thread several times a day. Many people are praying for this little girl.


----------



## Kalhayd

Called at noon & the tech said she was much more alert & active. Going to try and let me feed her when I go this evening.


----------



## Cpc1972

Kalhayd said:


> Called at noon & the tech said she was much more alert & active. Going to try and let me feed her when I go this evening.


That is awesome. Hopefully she will eat so she can come home. This is one little fighter.


----------



## Karen519

*Lisa*



Kalhayd said:


> Thank you so much. Read this with tears in my eyes. All of this support is truly humbling.
> 
> On a personal note it reminds me of when our first daughter was born with an undiagnosed heart defect. 7 weeks of wondering and waiting. Zoey passed when she was home at 3 months old- but all of this is just a harsh reminder at how life can throw you the largest curve ball. I'm just praying and hoping that this sweet puppy beats the odds and comes home to destroy our house and torment Bayleigh.





Kalhayd said:


> Called at noon & the tech said she was much more alert & active. Going to try and let me feed her when I go this evening.


Lisa: I am SO HAPPY TO HEAR that!! If she doesn't eat at first, keep trying. I was thinking what they told you in takes 5-7 days for them to improve.Give her kisses from all of us!
I am SO SORRY about Zoey, your sweet little girl! You have been through so much heartache.


----------



## Kalhayd

Heading there whenever her food is done cooking. Bringing her chicken and rice and bought jars of baby chicken and turkey food. 

They tried th syringe and she hates it. She spit all but 1CC out.. Much more alert and showed some interest in her water bowl. 

Hoping she eats her home cooked meal. I'd bring filets, lobster, and caviar if I knew she'd eat it!


----------



## Cpc1972

It may not be appetizing but try to eat some yourself in front of her. That's great she is showing interest in her water.


----------



## Kalhayd

Cpc1972 said:


> It may not be appetizing but try to eat some yourself in front of her. That's great she is showing interest in her water.



Will do! Yum!


----------



## Wicky

Just saw this thread and can't believe all you guys have been through. Dory now has one more person willing her to eat!


----------



## Cpc1972

Come on dory. Eat all the food. Your family wants you home.


----------



## Karen519

Give Dory big kisses!!!!!


----------



## Kalhayd

She ate!!!!!!

Chicken and rice boiled with the broth worked! She was actually looking for more!!! 

If she keeps it down(she has for an hour) she'll get another small portion in another hour!

And I totally bawled when she did!!!!!


----------



## ArchersMom

So happy for you and Dory!!!  Keep getting stronger little girl!


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

Yay! I'm so happy for you!


----------



## Karen519

Kalhayd said:


> She ate!!!!!!
> 
> Chicken and rice boiled with the broth worked! She was actually looking for more!!!
> 
> If she keeps it down(she has for an hour) she'll get another small portion in another hour!
> 
> And I totally bawled when she did!!!!!


Praise the Lord! All it took was Mom being there!! 
Praying she keeps it down!!!0000


----------



## Cpc1972

So happy. I know dory will be home in a couple of days with your family. She is so lucky that you picked her to bring home. There is a reason God had you pick her. He knew you would help her get well.


----------



## tikiandme

Yes, Yes, Yes!!! Dory loves her Momma's cookin'!!! Way to go Dory and Momma! Keep it up!


----------



## jennretz

This is the best news ever!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kalhayd

Cpc1972 said:


> So happy. I know dory will be home in a couple of days with your family. She is so lucky that you picked her to bring home. There is a reason God had you pick her. He knew you would help her get well.


It's so crazy how much we love this girl. When we were waiting for her I was so worried I wouldn't love her as Bayleigh has been the best dog ever. She's the reason I fell in love with Goldens. I just fall more and more in love with her everyday! 


A co-worker said "why not just get a new dog?" Uhm, doesn't work like that. If we don't fight for her- who will?

The vet techs said I can't believe how far she's come. On Monday they had to physically turn her as she wouldn't move.. And now she's up and around and watching them and eating!! 

I'm just so grateful as the outcomes aren't always positive!


----------



## Cpc1972

Kalhayd said:


> It's so crazy how much we love this girl. When we were waiting for her I was so worried I wouldn't love her as Bayleigh has been the best dog ever. She's the reason I fell in love with Goldens. I just fall more and more in love with her everyday!
> 
> 
> A co-worker said "why not just get a new dog?" Uhm, doesn't work like that. If we don't fight for her- who will?
> 
> The vet techs said I can't believe how far she's come. On Monday they had to physically turn her as she wouldn't move.. And now she's up and around and watching them and eating!!
> 
> I'm just so grateful as the outcomes aren't always positive!



Omg that is horrible a coworker would say that. My mom just today told Chloe I love you so much. I didn't think I could love another after Jake. But Goldens are so special.today I saw a Facebook post asking for help because no vet would help her and her dog was very sick. She had no money and couldn't get care credit. So she was asking advice on how to help her dog. I can't imagine that.


----------



## Kalhayd

Cpc1972 said:


> Kalhayd said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's so crazy how much we love this girl. When we were waiting for her I was so worried I wouldn't love her as Bayleigh has been the best dog ever. She's the reason I fell in love with Goldens. I just fall more and more in love with her everyday!
> 
> 
> A co-worker said "why not just get a new dog?" Uhm, doesn't work like that. If we don't fight for her- who will?
> 
> The vet techs said I can't believe how far she's come. On Monday they had to physically turn her as she wouldn't move.. And now she's up and around and watching them and eating!!
> 
> I'm just so grateful as the outcomes aren't always positive!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Omg that is horrible a coworker would say that. My mom just today told Chloe I love you so much. I didn't think I could love another after Jake. But Goldens are so special.today I saw a Facebook post asking for help because no vet would help her and her dog was very sick. She had no money and couldn't get care credit. So she was asking advice on how to help her dog. I can't imagine that.
Click to expand...

It's sad. Sadly, with pet ownership we have to be prepared for the unexpected. I couldn't fathom letting my dog go because I didn't have the ability to treat her. 

If you take your child to the ER they'll never turn away because of your inability to pay- sadly in the pet world- they will.


----------



## Gleepers

Yay Dory!!!


----------



## Cpc1972

After Jake passed it always made my mom upset because she was paying on a bill from care credit and he died. We just used the CC and paid it off before the interest hit. My sister has about 4000 in her lab who tore both ACL a year apart. I see people on Facebook on this one site asking for cheap or free dogs. I always comment if you can't even afford a 25 dollar rehoming we how you going to take care of the animal. Or my favorite one yesterday was Someone rehoming their 7 month cocker spaniel because they were having a baby and it sheds to much. Geez pets are for life unless there is a extreme reason.


----------



## wdadswell

Great news!!! Yaaaayyyyy Dory!!


----------



## Kalhayd

Right. We've used savings. I would have loved to do Care credit, but we can't pull credit until we close on the house. 

Kind of reminds me of that MasterCard commercial..

Golden retriever puppy: $1500
Cost to cure parvo: $6,989.25
A happy, healthy, puppy: priceless


----------



## Cpc1972

Kalhayd said:


> Right. We've used savings. I would have loved to do Care credit, but we can't pull credit until we close on the house.
> 
> Kind of reminds me of that MasterCard commercial..
> 
> Golden retriever puppy: $1500
> Cost to cure parvo: $6,989.25
> A happy, healthy, puppy: priceless


Lol. That is funny. So glad it looks like Dory will be able to enjoy the new house. Good luck with the move. We are going to be building next spring.


----------



## Kalhayd

We're actually renting it, so no move. But- she'll grow old here!


----------



## Krissi2197

Mom always makes things better!

I can't wait to see this thread fill up with photos of her terrorizing your home!!


----------



## Cpc1972

We will be praying that every thing stays down she eats and she gets to come home by Monday.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Great update, little Dory is one very special little girl and a fighter.


----------



## Kalhayd

Sunrise said:


> Perhaps boiled chicken with rice cooked with the broth made when boiling the chicken? This is certainly bland and one of my go to items for bringing food to the vet. Freshly made in small batches so there is no risk of addedpathogens.



Thank you for this suggestion. It worked.


----------



## Kalhayd

Just called again. She kept it down and they're going to offer her some more soon. 

You got this, Dory!


----------



## G-bear

Just got home and had to immediately check in on Dory. I am SO HAPPY SHE ATE!!!!!! I think that sweet little baby realized her mom was there and was desperate for her to eat. I know it sounds nuts but I absolutely believe that our dogs sense who loves them the most and, as a result, they will do whatever they can to make their person happy. Lisa, you are Dory's person. Now and forever. And when she finally chews up your favorite pair of shoes? Well, honey, I will be standing in line with the rest of the GRF family saying, "You go girl!!!" I am so glad she is finally eating and I really, really hope that for just a little while you and your family can take a deep breath and finally relax and smile. Heaven knows you have earned it. Dory is a lucky girl to have you as a mom. Thank you for loving that beautiful little baby. It take a very special person to do what you have done.


----------



## cubbysan

I am so happy for you! I always think that God sends the dogs to us that were meant to be ours. She found you for a reason. She'll be home in no time.


----------



## Kalhayd

At the E vet there is a resident dog, Sonny. Sonny was left by his owners as they couldn't afford to treat. The vet and owner of the clinic treated him at their cost and kept him. Found out tonight he's a parvo survivor. How's that for ironic?


----------



## Cpc1972

Kalhayd said:


> At the E vet there is a resident dog, Sonny. Sonny was left by his owners as they couldn't afford to treat. The vet and owner of the clinic treated him at their cost and kept him. Found out tonight he's a parvo survivor. How's that for ironic?


Oh wow. What a story and what great vet to treat the pup and give him a life.


----------



## Kalhayd

G-bear said:


> Just got home and had to immediately check in on Dory. I am SO HAPPY SHE ATE!!!!!! I think that sweet little baby realized her mom was there and was desperate for her to eat. I know it sounds nuts but I absolutely believe that our dogs sense who loves them the most and, as a result, they will do whatever they can to make their person happy. Lisa, you are Dory's person. Now and forever. And when she finally chews up your favorite pair of shoes? Well, honey, I will be standing in line with the rest of the GRF family saying, "You go girl!!!" I am so glad she is finally eating and I really, really hope that for just a little while you and your family can take a deep breath and finally relax and smile. Heaven knows you have earned it. Dory is a lucky girl to have you as a mom. Thank you for loving that beautiful little baby. It take a very special person to do what you have done.





cubbysan said:


> I am so happy for you! I always think that God sends the dogs to us that were meant to be ours. She found you for a reason. She'll be home in no time.


You both made me cry! My hubby said "do we have to put her in the kennel the first night home?" Uhm, no. She's spending that first night cuddled with us in our bed.. Even if it means changing sheets.


----------



## Rheddhedd

So happy to see that she ate! We picked up Piper the day before you picked up Dory and with getting her settled, I haven't been on here. I just read this thread and was in tears. So very happy to get to this page and see that she is starting to get better. You have our thoughts and prayers that she continues to get strong and healthy. ???


----------



## Kalhayd

PrincessDaisy said:


> The Dawgie Chat dogs are praying for Dory.
> 
> And so are their humans.
> 
> 
> Max


Took some time to decipher doggy talk- but read in tears! Thanks for the circle! Maybe, Dory can have some chat time when she's finally home!


----------



## Kalhayd

Rheddhedd said:


> So happy to see that she ate! We picked up Piper the day before you picked up Dory and with getting her settled, I haven't been on here. I just read this thread and was in tears. So very happy to get to this page and see that she is starting to get better. You have our thoughts and prayers that she continues to get strong and healthy. ???



Thank you! Cuddle that sweet Piper! Our March babies stick together!


----------



## Kalhayd

Called one more time..

They said the doctor wanted to try ID & she refused it. I said I brought her chicken & rice did you offer that? She goes, no, he wants her to eat the ID. Super annoyed now. Ugh.


----------



## Kalhayd

Going in the morning and going to pitch a fit. If she eats the chicken & rice why the hell aren't you offering what you know she will eat? 

So instead we will just let her go hungry. Perfect.


----------



## Cpc1972

Kalhayd said:


> Called one more time..
> 
> They said the doctor wanted to try ID & she refused it. I said I brought her chicken & rice did you offer that? She goes, no, he wants her to eat the ID. Super annoyed now. Ugh.


That's ridiculous. She obviously doesn't like that food. She just needs to eat. Will you be going back tomorrow. I would tell them we need her to eat so it doesn't matter at this point what she eats. Or maybe she wants her mama there,


----------



## Cpc1972

Kalhayd said:


> Going in the morning and going to pitch a fit. If she eats the chicken & rice why the hell aren't you offering what you know she will eat?
> 
> So instead we will just let her go hungry. Perfect.


That would defintly make me angry.


----------



## Kalhayd

I am. It'll be a new vet and I will say if you won't offer what she wants, I'll move her somewhere that will. There is absolutely no reason why she can't have chicken and rice. It's as bland as it comes and has protein and nutrition. The second she didn't eat the ID, the food I made for her should have been offered.


----------



## Cpc1972

Funny when Jake was in ER with cancer they had been feeding him wet food. When we got him home a few days later he wouldn't eat without that wet food. Your baby is probably like heck I want the chicken and rice.


----------



## Kalhayd

Screw it, calling now and going to ask to speak with the vet directly.


----------



## Cpc1972

Kalhayd said:


> I am. It'll be a new vet and I will say if you won't offer what she wants, I'll move her somewhere that will. There is absolutely no reason why she can't have chicken and rice. It's as bland as it comes and has protein and nutrition. The second she didn't eat the ID, the food I made for her should have been offered.


I would call back tonight and instruct them to give her what you brought her to eat.


----------



## Kalhayd

Spoke to the vet. He says he likes to start Parvo puppies out with ID & doesn't like to force feed.

I said this was offered several times and she obviously doesn't like it. I said she clearly loved the chicken and rice which was also recommended by our day vet & the vet there before he came in for the night.

He's refusing. Said "I'll offer again in the morning" So she goes another 8 hours without food until she gives in and eats your nasty crap from a can?!?


----------



## Cpc1972

Kalhayd said:


> Spoke to the vet. He says he likes to start Parvo puppies out with ID & doesn't like to force feed.
> 
> I said this was offered several times and she obviously doesn't like it. I said she clearly loved the chicken and rice which was also recommended by our day vet & the vet there before he came in for the night.
> 
> He's refusing. Said "I'll offer again in the morning" So she goes another 8 hours without food until she gives in and eats your nasty crap from a can?!?



Geez. Will you be going to see her in the morning?


----------



## Kalhayd

Yes, I am. I wish I could have my vet call. Sigh. So so so mad.


----------



## Cpc1972

Kalhayd said:


> Yes, I am. I wish I could have my vet call. Sigh. So so so mad.


Well hopefully you can get some more chicken and rice in her in the morning. Seems to me the first priority should be getting them to eat. This would make me mad since the vet there before this vet suggested it. He could cause more problems by letting her starve. Will the vet that was there earlier be there in the morning.


----------



## Cpc1972

Kalhayd said:


> Yes, I am. I wish I could have my vet call. Sigh. So so so mad.


Is there any way to contact your vet?


----------



## Kalhayd

Cpc1972 said:


> Kalhayd said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, I am. I wish I could have my vet call. Sigh. So so so mad.
> 
> 
> 
> Well hopefully you can get some more chicken and rice in her in the morning. Seems to me the first priority should be getting them to eat. This would make me mad since the vet there before this vet suggested it. He could cause more problems by letting her starve. Will the vet that was there earlier be there in the morning.
Click to expand...

I'm going around 10. I'm assuming he'll be gone and I'll be firm with what I want. Otherwise, I'll move her to another E clinic.


----------



## Kalhayd

Cpc1972 said:


> Kalhayd said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, I am. I wish I could have my vet call. Sigh. So so so mad.
> 
> 
> 
> Is there any way to contact your vet?
Click to expand...

 I don't think so.


----------



## Cpc1972

It would be really sad for something else to happen because she won't eat what they want. How much did she eat today when you took food in?


----------



## Kalhayd

Cpc1972 said:


> It would be really sad for something else to happen because she won't eat what they want. How much did she eat today when you took food in?



A couple spoon fulls. They only let her have that to start. On the phone with the other E clinic in our area.


----------



## Sandy22

Continuing to pray for you and dear sweet Dory!


----------



## Kalhayd

Would it be obnoxious to go up there tonight?


----------



## goldenca

No, GO and tell them what you want. That baby of yours needs to eat.
Vets and Doctors don't know everything. (that is why they call it the PRACTICE of medicine)
Go with your gut feeling.

I just started reading about Dory. I will keep her and your family in my prayers.


----------



## G-bear

Lisa, I would suggest that you "gently" remind the E-Vet that it is your puppy and you are paying for her care and that if your dog becomes sicker from failing to eat the food he is insisting be the only food offered to her after she has demonstrated that she will eat the chicken and rice that you have brought in for her (and remind him that it is documented by his office in her chart that she ate the chicken and rice but refused the canned stuff) that you will be forced to seek other care for Dory as well as consult with an attorney. Then demand copies of ALL of her records from the E-vet. I had a 10 year old dog diagnosed with diabetes. Without going into detail (not the time or place to do so here) I will tell you I had a horse's patoot for a vet who basically was starving Maggie with his "special diet" and nearly killed her. We had what I call a little "come to Jesus meeting" and he amazingly saw the light...only because he realized he was not God. He was sort of gently reminded of that by me. Secondly I would also suggest you have him contact the closest University Vet school to speak with them. My current vet has the U of M vet clinic on speed dial ( I kid you not) because she is a fabulous vet who has said that there is no way in the world she can know everything there is to know and she believes her patients need the best treatment possible and in some circumstances she may not know what is best. A good vet does not know everything and admits it. After all you've been through you don't need this. I am so sorry you have to deal with someone with a god complex.


----------



## cubbysan

I can see the reason for the I/D, I find that homemade bland diet, I can never make enough to satisfy them and the I/D does - but in this situation, any food is something. No reason to not give her a homemade bland diet if she is eating it.


----------



## Wicky

Delighted to hear she ate - way to go Dory. Praying here that she eats more in the morning. Can't wait to see when this thread will be filled with even more pages of dory 'mischief' photos!


----------



## Panama Rob

Thoughts and prayers continue.


----------



## danoon58

Way to go Dory!!! Chicken, rice and broth, yum!


----------



## Kalhayd

He gave it to her last night after I threw a fit for the third time on the phone. I told him I called the E clinic across the street and they'd feed it to her. 

Is said she only ate the chicken this time. Bringing up chicken here in a few. Running on a few hours of sleep and exhausted and super cranky. 


They re-ran blood work. Her proteins are still down, but they increased some. However, her red blood cells are way down. They're at 13. Normal is 45. He said she may need a blood transfusion- but right now he's going to try & avoid that if she starts eating more as he thinks she's headed in the right direction. However, they'll keep watching that very closely and if it drops below 10- she will need the transfusion.


----------



## Jessie'sGirl

That is so encouraging to hear that she ate a bit. There'll be a new vet there in the morning, so you shouldn't have to deal with that issue today.


----------



## AmberSunrise

Yay !! That is awesome news!



Kalhayd said:


> She ate!!!!!!
> 
> Chicken and rice boiled with the broth worked! She was actually looking for more!!!
> 
> If she keeps it down(she has for an hour) she'll get another small portion in another hour!
> 
> And I totally bawled when she did!!!!!


----------



## Karen519

*Dory*

Checking in this morning on sweet little Dory. I'm going to church and I will be praying for both of you.


----------



## Kalhayd

Here now. She ate a tablespoon or so of the cooked chicken. She's very curious in Sonny who has taken to lying by her kennel. 

I still can't add photos..


----------



## Indyfurkiddos

Just checked in...reading in bed and my husband had to ask why I was crying. Just tears of happiness for you!


----------



## Indyfurkiddos

Check your pms...


----------



## Kalhayd

https://m.facebook.com/photo.php?fb...t=a.1776856748458.101243.1450553086&source=48

Made it public. Not sure if that'll work.


----------



## Karen519

*Lisa*

Lisa

The link worked! Isn't that sweet that Sonny who has been through the terrible ordeal that Dory has gone through, is keeping an eye on her! I am so glad she ate a teaspoon. Hopefully the vitamins will bring up the red blood cells. Are you going to see her today to help her eat, again? 

Did you say that the vet or someone at the vet, adopted Sonny?


----------



## Ksdenton

Kalhayd said:


> She ate!!!!!!
> 
> Chicken and rice boiled with the broth worked! She was actually looking for more!!!
> 
> If she keeps it down(she has for an hour) she'll get another small portion in another hour!
> 
> And I totally bawled when she did!!!!!



This made me cry! I'm soooo happy. 
I was very sad to hear the vet refusing to give her your food. We have a cat that is slowly dying and the vet wanted to try K/D food but warned she may not like it. He said his cat didn't. He also said if she doesn't to feed her whatever she will eat as it's more important that she eat right now. I feel that's the same with Dory. Feed her whatever will get her eating and then try and add the ID to her food. 
Either way, great job Dory!! We are all here cheering you on sweet baby.


----------



## Charliethree

Just wanted to add my voice to the many who are pulling for Dory. So good to see she is starting to improve, hope she continues to do better. So heartwarming to see Sonny keeping her company, helping to make a tough time a little easier for both of you. 
Keeping you both in my thoughts.


----------



## Stellasmom

Can they mix some of the ID food with chicken and broth?


----------



## Kalhayd

Karen519 said:


> Lisa
> 
> The link worked! Isn't that sweet that Sonny who has been through the terrible ordeal that Dory has gone through, is keeping an eye on her! I am so glad she ate a teaspoon. Hopefully the vitamins will bring up the red blood cells. Are you going to see her today to help her eat, again?
> 
> Did you say that the vet or someone at the vet, adopted Sonny?


Yes, he stays at the clinic. They're closed from 8-6 so it'd be just like us going to work. He goes to doggy daycare a few days a week so he can play, too.


----------



## Kalhayd

Stellasmom said:


> Can they mix some of the ID food with chicken and broth?



I'll ask. She ate the tablespoon of chicken I gave this morning. In fact, the second she smelled it she hopped right up and was like, oh, finally!  

When the tech came by she went and tried to hide in a corner. She's been so traumatized and is quite clearly scared.


----------



## Karen519

*Lisa*

as far as attaching pics, did you type your post and then click on Go advanced, choose a pick and choose upload and submit reply?


----------



## Kalhayd

Karen519 said:


> as far as attaching pics, did you type your post and then click on Go advanced, choose a pick and choose upload and submit reply?



No, I'm posting from mobile and don't see that option.


----------



## Karen519

*Lisa*

I'm sure mobile is a different process. Don't know how to do.
I think you're right about Dory, she's traumatized from being poked and prodded. So glad you are there to feed her.


----------



## PrincessDaisy

I know that you have gotten so many suggestions, but I would like to add one more. When next you cook for Dory, try just blanching the chicken about 20 sec in boiling water, then cut it up very fine. This will kill the bacteria on the outside but leave nutrients that she needs on the raw inside. Think about adding a blanched chicken liver too.

Very happy to hear that Dory feels a bit better, and angry that the night shift vet is a horses butt. Hang in, take care of yourself too, Dory needs her Mommy healthy.

I'm sure the Chat dogs would love to have Dory visit when she has recovered. Just read the posts aloud, and phonetically, the way us dyslexics do with real world written communication. LOL 


Max


----------



## Cpc1972

It sounds like maybe she would eat the food they want if you gave it to her. She knows your her mommy.


----------



## Kalhayd

Cpc1972 said:


> It sounds like maybe she would eat the food they want if you gave it to her. She knows your her mommy.


I tried it and she is very much not interested in it.. She ate the chicken for both them & me. 

Kind of stressing the low red blood count as it doesn't make sense. Said it was 25 when she came in Friday and dropped to 12 when they tested early this morning. Seems if clinically she looks better(more active, fighting the blood draw, starting to eat) why would it decrease? She's been 72 hours no diarrhea and 48 no vomiting. Her proteins are still low, but they've increased. I need a vet degree to understand all of this stuff!


----------



## G-bear

I am really glad to hear that the vet has allowed the feeding of the chicken. Any food is better than no food at this point. I'm not a vet so I don't know what to say about the decreased red blood cells. The only thing I can think of is to possibly give her cooked hamburger or cooked chicken liver or cooked liver of sone sort. As Max said chicken liver is higher in iron which will help increase red blood cell production. I am so sorry that you are dealing with yet another hurdle in getting Dory well. It is very good that she is starting to be more active and was eager to eat from you this morning. Hang in there little Dory and also Lisa. There are so many of us out here praying for you and your family.


----------



## tikiandme

I agree about the liver. Maybe she will accept a little minced chicken liver added to the chicken she is eating. I am adding some liver to Cosmo's food to try to "up" his red blood cell count. He is only slightly anemic. I hope she improves and doesn't need a transfusion. With her eating something now, she should start bouncing back.


----------



## Karen519

I'd ask the vet why they think the red count has gone down. You are a great Mommy!


----------



## macdougallph1

Come on baby girl!!! Maybe she just needs to kick start her appetite a little more and everything will fall into place! Saying a prayer!


----------



## Kalhayd

They're mixing the chicken in with the AD and she's eating around the AD to get to the chicken. Ha!

She earned herself the cone of shame since she was trying to chew her IV out.


----------



## swishywagga

This little girl certainly knows what she likes!, I'm so glad she's eating. Come on Dory, you can do it, you have people all over the world pulling for you x


----------



## Kalhayd

It is funny because she is being so stubborn with the food she likes. However, its that strong will and stubbornness for why she is still in the fight!


https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...776856748458.101243.1450553086&type=3&theater


----------



## Krissi2197

I got my boy Cooper on Friday and I've been checking this thread in between taking care of him. I'm so glad to see she's doing better and eating!! She looks so cute in that photo of her with the cone of shame. She has more light in her eyes. I bet she'll be home by the end of the week, just you see!


----------



## G-bear

She is so cute in her cone of shame. She is definitely looking more alert. Clearly having her people with her and eating are working. The photo with the young girl (I assume it is your daughter) is priceless. You can already see a very loving bond between them. Come on Dory! Keep eating. There is a family that is so anxious to take you to your forever home and you are gonna be the most spoiled and loved dog around. Hugs to all of you, but especially Dory


----------



## cubbysan

Kalhayd said:


> They're mixing the chicken in with the AD and she's eating around the AD to get to the chicken. Ha!
> 
> She earned herself the cone of shame since she was trying to chew her IV out.


Very good sign that she is feeling well enough to need to cone of shame!!!

I hope that other vet hears that she ate around the A/D to get the chicken. I have heard that one of the prescription diets taste like cardboard - I know my dogs love the I/D. If I ever have one on it, I always need to put a spoonful on the others' food.


----------



## Kalhayd

cubbysan said:


> Kalhayd said:
> 
> 
> 
> They're mixing the chicken in with the AD and she's eating around the AD to get to the chicken. Ha!
> 
> She earned herself the cone of shame since she was trying to chew her IV out.
> 
> 
> 
> Very good sign that she is feeling well enough to need to cone of shame!!!
> 
> I hope that other vet hears that she ate around the A/D to get the chicken. I have heard that one of the prescription diets taste like cardboard - I know my dogs love the I/D. If I ever have one on it, I always need to put a spoonful on the others' food.
Click to expand...

It smells like vomit.  

She says this is humiliating..


----------



## Kalhayd

Called for an update:

She barking, trying to get out, and knocking over her food & water. She's still saying I'm not eating the ground vomit, but please let me free! 

Prayers and thoughts are working!


----------



## G-bear

Your devotion and love for this sweet little girl are also working their magic. She wants out of there to be with her forever family. Hopefully this is a huge corner you have turned and she will continue to eat so she can get out of there and home with you where she wants to be. Never under estimate the power of love


----------



## Stellasmom

It sounds like trying to get a baby to take Pedialyte when they're dehydrated! What about a slurry of their dog food mixed with broth? Then toss the chicken in that? Just an idea.


----------



## Kalhayd

G-bear said:


> Your devotion and love for this sweet little girl are also working their magic. She wants out of there to be with her forever family. Hopefully this is a huge corner you have turned and she will continue to eat so she can get out of there and home with you where she wants to be. Never under estimate the power of love


Yes! It's definitely huge! Loved hearing she was being naughty!


----------



## Kalhayd

G-bear said:


> The photo with the young girl (I assume it is your daughter) is priceless.


Yes, that's my daughter. She's taken all of this so hard because unlike my five-year old she instantly grasped the severity of the situation.

I'm sure they will. Bayleigh has always been McKenzies girl. She sleeps with her since the day we brought Kenzie home. I'm sure Dory will too!


----------



## G-bear

Dory has obviously bonded with your daughter. You can see it in her eyes in the photo where your daughter's head is resting by Dory. I, for one, cannot wait to hear about the mischief those 2 get into together when Dory comes home. Oh what fun it will be


----------



## G-bear

BTW I have a Bailey also. Spelled differently, obviously. Love the name. My Bailey is a 15 mo. old boy and the heart dog of my husband. Bailey sends his love to Dory


----------



## AmberSunrise

Love it!! Sounds like she has turned the corner and will be home soon -- home cooked meals rule  Go Dory!!




Kalhayd said:


> Called for an update:
> 
> She barking, trying to get out, and knocking over her food & water. She's still saying I'm not eating the ground vomit, but please let me free!
> 
> Prayers and thoughts are working!


----------



## Kalhayd

Sunrise said:


> Love it!! Sounds like she has turned the corner and will be home soon -- home cooked meals rule
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Go Dory!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kalhayd said:
> 
> 
> 
> Called for an update:
> 
> She barking, trying to get out, and knocking over her food & water. She's still saying I'm not eating the ground vomit, but please let me free!
> 
> Prayers and thoughts are working!
Click to expand...

Yes! We will probably never get her off chicken! Oh, well!


----------



## Harleysmum

So great to hear that things are improving at last.


----------



## Kalhayd

G-bear said:


> BTW I have a Bailey also. Spelled differently, obviously. Love the name. My Bailey is a 15 mo. old boy and the heart dog of my husband. Bailey sends his love to Dory



Bailey is adorable!! Our Bayleigh will be 11 in November. We impulsed bought her at a pet store when I was 7 months pregnant with our first daughter. My hubby was just saying last night that Bay has always been healthy.. And now we know better.. Researched better.. And planned better.. And came home with a sick little girl. It's worth all of it though to see how much fight she has in her. She's only 9 weeks old today! 
Here's our old girl- who is quite over green beans for dinner and diet food for breakfast!  even added a puppy photo.. Cause who doesn't love a golden puppy?


----------



## G-bear

Bayleigh is beautiful! I love the snowy faces on the old goldens. It makes them look so wise. Of course, they ARE wise. Bayleigh reminds me of my heart dog, Goldie. She died a bit over a year ago. I'm guessing when Dory comes home she will also have Bayleigh watching over her. I have found with my dogs (currently we have 3-- when our daughter left the nest and moved away we got more dogs. Thank goodness they won't require law school tuition!) that they sense when one of their pack is especially fragile. As Goldie grew older and then ended up with cancer Gracie (our Hurricane Katrina rescue) began to take care of Goldie and when Bailey arrived Gracie took on the training of Bailey. Since Gracie is a therapy dog she has trained Bailey quite nicely and Bailey is very devoted to Gracie. I am guessing Bayleigh and Dory will end up with a special bond also. Dory is such a lucky girl to have landed in a place where she is so loved and cherished already. She will have such a wonderful life with all of you. I know you all are anxious to have her home. I am anxious for you to bring her back to her home too! It will be such a wonderful day


----------



## Karen519

*Bayleigh*



Kalhayd said:


> Bailey is adorable!! Our Bayleigh will be 11 in November. We impulsed bought her at a pet store when I was 7 months pregnant with our first daughter. My hubby was just saying last night that Bay has always been healthy.. And now we know better.. Researched better.. And planned better.. And came home with a sick little girl. It's worth all of it though to see how much fight she has in her. She's only 9 weeks old today!
> Here's our old girl- who is quite over green beans for dinner and diet food for breakfast!  even added a puppy photo.. Cause who doesn't love a golden puppy?


Your Bayleigh is just beautiful.


----------



## Karen519

G-Bear: Your Bailey is just beautiful!


----------



## Karen519

*Lisa*

Lisa:

Has Dory gone pee and poop alright now?
Did they decide about the blood transfusion?


----------



## Wicky

Glad to hear Dory is beginning to cause a little mischief and that you won out on the home cooked meal front. Hopefully with a bit more nutrition in her she will continue to bounce back. I'll be keeping you all in my thoughts


----------



## Kalhayd

I hope so. Bay wasn't at all interested in Dory when they first met. She sniffed her, looked up at us with this disgusted look, and walked away. 

Dory on the other hand thinks she's found her momma again. She was under her trying to nurse & Bay was looking like please take this kid away from me. She did growl once at her when she fell into Bay's water bowl as Bay was drinking out of it. 

I can't even express how much we love Bayleigh and now Dory. I don't think I'll ever be ever able to own another dog that's not a golden. I'm hooked!  

She's been peeing just fine. I'll have to inquire if she's had any BM's since we started feeding. 

No transfusion yet- he's giving vitamins and hoping she brings it up. It requires a fresh donor and it's over 1K in cost so he's hopeful that now that's she's eating and up & moving she'll rise independently. They're retesting early tomorrow morning. 

Her gums are nice & pink and she's up and moving a lot and causing trouble so he's thinking we will see an improvement in those numbers.


----------



## Cpc1972

I love to here that she is causing trouble. Your regular vet will be so suprised when they see her. All the pictures are adorable.


----------



## GoldenFocus

:smile2:0:smile2:Turning it around........


----------



## Karen519

*Dory*

Dory is a little mischief maker. I think that's a good sign.
0000


----------



## Kalhayd

Called to make sure it wasn't busy we come up. She's out of chicken. The container I packed it in was 9.5 ounces and I dropped that off this morning.

She won't eat the AD, the baby food, the rice.. Only chicken. We will give her whatever she wants until she feels 100%.

She's tossing her bowl up & down, getting it stuck in her cone and causing trouble like a 9-week old puppy should!


----------



## Cpc1972

How cute. When she comes home it's going to be funny trying to get her to eat dog food.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

> She's tossing her bowl up & down, getting it stuck in her cone and causing trouble like a 9-week old puppy should!


This is the best.......I know you enjoyed hearing this.


----------



## Kalhayd

Cpc1972 said:


> How cute. When she comes home it's going to be funny trying to get her to eat dog food.



The nurse said that right now if she wants chicken, she gets chicken. When she starts to feel better than she'll learn her momma can be stubborn too!


----------



## Kalhayd

CAROLINA MOM said:


> She's tossing her bowl up & down, getting it stuck in her cone and causing trouble like a 9-week old puppy should!
> 
> 
> 
> This is the best.......I know you enjoyed hearing this.
Click to expand...

I did!! Made me emotional!


----------



## G-bear

Kalhayd said:


> Called to make sure it wasn't busy we come up. She's out of chicken. The container I packed it in was 9.5 ounces and I dropped that off this morning.
> 
> She won't eat the AD, the baby food, the rice.. Only chicken. We will give her whatever she wants until she feels 100%.
> She's tossing her bowl up & down, getting it stuck in her cone and causing trouble like a 9-week old puppy should!


You have no idea how happy I am to hear that your sweet baby has eaten 9.5 ounces of chicken today. What a HUGE step in the right direction!!!! I also got a good laugh out of the mental image of tiny little Dory, in her cone of shame, slamming her bowl around her crate. What a mischievous little girl. You are going to have your hands full in a matter of days, I think! LOL. This is wonderful news and I am really happy for all of you


----------



## Kalhayd

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=9e48fNADMyc&feature=youtu.be

Last visit for tonight!


----------



## jennretz

The video won't play for me


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cpc1972

Your video is set to private


----------



## Kalhayd

Weird. It says public?


----------



## Indyfurkiddos

Yay!!! This made me so happy!!! I love her!!!!! (I was able to see the video!)! This is IT! She's winning this battle!!! Yay!!!!


----------



## Cpc1972

It's working now.


----------



## Cpc1972

Omg that video made my heart melt. Her playing with her toy was precious. Amazing how far she has come in a few days.


----------



## lkw626

so so happy to see good news! The video is absolutely adorable... hopefully you have dory home with you soon!


----------



## Kalhayd

Last update for tonight- 

So the "she needs to eat ID vet" is the vet ALL weekend- apparently no one wants to work weekends & holidays and this is his clinic. I'll assume his coldness is exhaustion.

Bloodwork will be re-ran early morning. She's super perky and acting quite happy. 

Her back leg where the IV is inserted is wicked swollen. I told the tech and she said that's a common problem with the back leg as they lie on it and irate and mess with the circulation. She assures they'll remove & try a front leg. 

Asked the vet about when he'd think she'd come home. I got, "tough to say- I'd like her to eat more than chicken. She's getting spoiled"

Assuming her bloodwork looks good and she's still eating/drinking and showing signs of being significantly healthier I'm going to strongly inquire about bringing her home tomorrow. I think at this point she'd thrive more here, than there. 

Of course we will try & add some more foods in other than chicken- but we will offer what she will take until we know she's feeling 100%.


----------



## G-bear

Awwww so sweet! Amazing how far she has come in days. I think you have saved this little girl's life. I am so happy for you and I hope you and your family have a chance to rest tonight. Heaven knows you need and deserve it! Your actions have taught your girls that love never quits even when the going gets tough. It is one of the greatest gifts a parent can give a child. You are an amazing dog mom and human mom and both your girls and your fur kids are very lucky.


----------



## Kalhayd

G-bear said:


> Awwww so sweet! Amazing how far she has come in days. I think you have saved this little girl's life. I am so happy for you and I hope you and your family have a chance to rest tonight. Heaven knows you need and deserve it! Your actions have taught your girls that love never quits even when the going gets tough. It is one of the greatest gifts a parent can give a child. You are an amazing dog mom and human mom and both your girls and your fur kids are very lucky.


Thank you! I am so excited to sleep! 

I actually have a little guy(5.5) and a daughter(8.5). Our first daughter passed during infancy. 

It's funny you said that as my 8-year old said to me today, "Mama, can you imagine if we didn't fight for her? They thought she'd die and had we given up she wouldn't be here to prove them wrong!" Wise beyond her years! <3

I can't wait to grow old with Dory and watch the bond she has with my human babies. My hubby and I were talking before Dory came home and said do you realize that when Dory is Bayleighs age our babies will be heading to college? Seems surreal- but I can confirm that all my babies seem to have grown up faster than I'd like!


----------



## goldenca

Great video. Good to see Dory up and playing with her stuffed toy and eating a bit.

Sending prayers that she will be 100% and be home soon.

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Sandy22

*So happy for you and for sweet Dory*

I can't believe the progress she has made. So happy for you and for dear sweet Dory. She is such a love. She looks beautiful even wearing the cone of shame. All my best to you and you family. You guys surely deserve a break. Continuing to send best wishes and prayers to you.


----------



## PrincessDaisy

If you are preparing chicken breast for Dory, switch to thighs. They come de-boned. Have more flavor. Blanch with a liver, in just enough water to cover, about 30 to 40 sec after the water comes back to a boil. Remove from heat and stir in a egg. Stir until egg is cooked. Remove meat and chop the meat small and add back to the egg drop soup.

This will provide the building blocks Dory needs to increase her blood counts and protein.


Max


----------



## Panama Rob

Thoughts and prayers continue but breathing easier here.


----------



## danoon58

It is so very wonderful to see her playing with her toy and eating on her own. Keep it up baby girl!


----------



## AmberSunrise

Oh that was great !! Seeing her eat  You must be over the moon with joy.

Can she have ground beef? That may help build her blood counts and she'd probably like it as well.

Another option might be to make puppy mush like she would have had around 3-4 weeks, take some kibble and soak it in water (or better yet the water you are using to boil her chicken). This might take several hours of soaking unless you have a powerful blender you can use to grind the kibble. Then smush the gruel to whatever consistency you want.

Maybe add the gruel to the egg drop soup mentioned above?





Kalhayd said:


> https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=9e48fNADMyc&feature=youtu.be
> 
> Last visit for tonight!


----------



## Harleysmum

Bone broth is incredibly nutritious for dogs (or anybody for that matter). Just google a recipe. You can add it to anything or feed on its own. You can make with chicken carcasses or lamb/beef bones. So pleased Dory is doing so well. She is lucky to have you for a mum.


----------



## Kalhayd

Thank you for all the suggestions!!

Morning update:

She's eating, drinking, and causing trouble. 

Her proteins continue to rise & her red blood levels increased, too! 

I'm sitting here in tears where she was last week and here is this little warrrior who beat this! 

This sweet girl can have caviar added to her food for the rest of her very long life if it makes her happy.


----------



## Karen519

*Dory*



Kalhayd said:


> Last update for tonight-
> 
> So the "she needs to eat ID vet" is the vet ALL weekend- apparently no one wants to work weekends & holidays and this is his clinic. I'll assume his coldness is exhaustion.
> 
> Bloodwork will be re-ran early morning. She's super perky and acting quite happy.
> 
> Her back leg where the IV is inserted is wicked swollen. I told the tech and she said that's a common problem with the back leg as they lie on it and irate and mess with the circulation. She assures they'll remove & try a front leg.
> 
> Asked the vet about when he'd think she'd come home. I got, "tough to say- I'd like her to eat more than chicken. She's getting spoiled"
> 
> Assuming her bloodwork looks good and she's still eating/drinking and showing signs of being significantly healthier I'm going to strongly inquire about bringing her home tomorrow. I think at this point she'd thrive more here, than there.
> 
> Of course we will try & add some more foods in other than chicken- but we will offer what she will take until we know she's feeling 100%.


So happy to hear that Dory is eating more and is perky; all good signs. Your daughter is amazing, mature beyond her years.
I love all the suggestions from everyone on what Dory might like.
I, too, think if it's o.k. with the animal hospital, to try some ground beef. I know for sensitive stomachs they like them to eat I.D., because I went through that with Tucker. Dogs usually like it and I hope that when Dory gets home, she will, too. Maybe Dory will let you soak her puppy kibble and put some I.D. on top with some chicken or beef as a garnish!


----------



## Charliethree

So good to hear Dory continues to improve!! Fingers crossed she will be home where she belongs real soon.


----------



## jennretz

I keep checking in to see how Dory is. So happy to see this update!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Great to see and read how well she's doing. 
She's definitely a little warrior princess.


----------



## Indyfurkiddos

Absolutely amazing news!!!! You definitely fought together- your bond will be amazing after this!


----------



## tikiandme

So glad to hear how well Dory is doing. She's one tough customer!


----------



## G-bear

Just checking for Dory updates. Hopefully her RBC count is up today. Also sorry about not realizing your youngest child was a boy. My bad.


----------



## Kalhayd

G-bear said:


> Just checking for Dory updates. Hopefully her RBC count is up today. Also sorry about not realizing your youngest child was a boy. My bad.


Ha! No worries! 

Her RBC has increased. She has some meds she needs- but they're talking about letting her come home around 8PM tonight!!!!


----------



## Cpc1972

That's great.


----------



## Kalhayd

Sunrise said:


> Oh that was great !! Seeing her eat
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You must be over the moon with joy.
> 
> Can she have ground beef? That may help build her blood counts and she'd probably like it as well.
> 
> Another option might be to make puppy mush like she would have had around 3-4 weeks, take some kibble and soak it in water (or better yet the water you are using to boil her chicken). This might take several hours of soaking unless you have a powerful blender you can use to grind the kibble. Then smush the gruel to whatever consistency you want.
> 
> Maybe add the gruel to the egg drop soup mentioned above?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kalhayd said:
> 
> 
> 
> https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=9e48fNADMyc&feature=youtu.be
> 
> Last visit for tonight!
Click to expand...

We're going to inquire about all of this at our regular vets tomorrow. Going to ask about vitamins, too, incase she's going on a long term chicken diet.  this girl knows what she loves!


----------



## Kalhayd

PrincessDaisy said:


> If you are preparing chicken breast for Dory, switch to thighs. They come de-boned. Have more flavor. Blanch with a liver, in just enough water to cover, about 30 to 40 sec after the water comes back to a boil. Remove from heat and stir in a egg. Stir until egg is cooked. Remove meat and chop the meat small and add back to the egg drop soup.
> 
> This will provide the building blocks Dory needs to increase her blood counts and protein.
> 
> 
> Max


Vet doesn't want it raw yet. Said with her immune system down, and belly still healing, he wants it cooked so there is no risk of her body not doing what it should do.


----------



## AmberSunrise

Whoeeee  Prepare your home for puppy mayhem  

Congratulations too, to see this through and become the caretaker of a parvo survivor is huge. 



Kalhayd said:


> Ha! No worries!
> 
> Her RBC has increased. She has some meds she needs- but they're talking about letting her come home around 8PM tonight!!!!


----------



## Kalhayd

Sunrise said:


> Whoeeee
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Prepare your home for puppy mayhem
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulations too, to see this through and become the caretaker of a parvo survivor is huge.
> 
> 
> 
> Kalhayd said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ha! No worries!
> 
> Her RBC has increased. She has some meds she needs- but they're talking about letting her come home around 8PM tonight!!!!
Click to expand...

I'm honestly in shock she's still here. They went from having to physically turn her in her crate to her causing all sorts of trouble. She's simply amazing. 

Now let's hope Bayleigh welcomes her home! Ha!


----------



## G-bear

She gets to come home at 8?!?! That is absolutely wonderful. Omnia vincit amor!! (Love conquers all). I am so happy and excited for all of you! I hope you got some sleep last night because you are all going to be too busy loving on Dory to sleep tonight. And remember, when she acts like a little devil I am taking HER side. Truly, Lisa, I am so glad this horrible situation is coming to an end for you and that soon the joy that comes with a healthy, happy, devilish golden baby will start in about 8 hours. We do expect lots and lots of pictures, as you know. Hugs to all of you and Bailey sends a big (very sloppy) golden kiss for Dory


----------



## Kalhayd

G-bear said:


> She gets to come home at 8?!?! That is absolutely wonderful. Omnia vincit amor!! (Love conquers all). I am so happy and excited for all of you! I hope you got some sleep last night because you are all going to be too busy loving on Dory to sleep tonight. And remember, when she acts like a little devil I am taking HER side. Truly, Lisa, I am so glad this horrible situation is coming to an end for you and that soon the joy that comes with a healthy, happy, devilish golden baby will start in about 8 hours. We do expect lots and lots of pictures, as you know. Hugs to all of you and Bailey sends a big (very sloppy) golden kiss for Dory


Friend, we are ALL taking her side! Chew away, dory! Although not too much as I made her promise that she won't cost us anymore funds in the terms of emergency. She seemed to understand, Hahahah! 

Lots and lots of pictures! I already have her "thank you card" picture planned in my head. Sending my vet and staff an edible arrangement- but stumped on the E vet as they're closed during normal delivery. Maybe a dinner gift card for take-out & a pets mart GC for Sonny for being her friend!


----------



## aesthetic

I'm so so so so glad that Dory is getting better! That video of her made me tear up, especially when she started eating her chicken. I was away this weekend and couldn't get online, but this is such lovely news to come back too!


----------



## Gleepers

Kalhayd said:


> We're going to inquire about all of this at our regular vets tomorrow. Going to ask about vitamins, too, incase she's going on a long term chicken diet.  this girl knows what she loves!



While you are at it you might ask them about some probiotics. So much of the immune system is in the gut and hers has been through hell and back.


----------



## Kalhayd

Gleepers said:


> Kalhayd said:
> 
> 
> 
> We're going to inquire about all of this at our regular vets tomorrow. Going to ask about vitamins, too, incase she's going on a long term chicken diet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this girl knows what she loves!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While you are at it you might ask them about some probiotics. So much of the immune system is in the gut and hers has been through hell and back.
Click to expand...

Planning on taking her to our vet in the morning & will inquire about that.


----------



## Amystelter

Such amazing news! Dory's one tough cookie


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Karen519

*Dory*

Dory's coming home today? So happy for both of you!
How was her RBC?


----------



## Kalhayd

Karen519 said:


> Dory's coming home today? So happy for both of you!
> How was her RBC?



Didn't ask the number- was just told it increased.


----------



## wdadswell

Awesome news!!! So happy for you, your family and Dory!! You are going to have to give her lots of hugs and kisses, from all of us❤❤


----------



## cubbysan

Best news!!! Sending hugs to Dory! She will be one of those special dogs on this forum that we will always know and remember.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Give yourself a well deserved pat on the back, you've been through so much, you've handled it wonderfully, have been Dory's advocate and have been by her side through all of this. I know the staff members will appreciate your thoughtfulness. 

Enjoy your very special baby girl, I think in time, she and Bayleigh will be inseparable.


----------



## Ksdenton

Is there a different protocol for the rest of her vaccinations since she's been through so much trauma to her system? Wondering if a slow plan is necessary. I don't know what they call it but when they do it in gradual stages. 
So glad to hear she's doing better and coming home. So amazing!! I agree, she is a warrior princess.


----------



## Kalhayd

Ksdenton said:


> Is there a different protocol for the rest of her vaccinations since she's been through so much trauma to her system? Wondering if a slow plan is necessary. I don't know what they call it but when they do it in gradual stages.
> So glad to hear she's doing better and coming home. So amazing!! I agree, she is a warrior princess.



I'm sure. I'll discuss with our vet. I'm sure her vaccines will be delayed and I'll have to keep her in a bubble.


----------



## Tiny R Astar

What wonderful news, I have been following her progress and hoping for this great outcome. Dory is one special little girl with very special owners. Hugs to both your girls from us. Hope you all get to enjoy your new pup at last.


----------



## Krissi2197

That was such great news to come back to! She's such a special little girl and I'm so happy you didn't give up on her. 

Have you spoken to the breeder about this since you last mentioned them? Did any of the other puppies from the litter get sick?


----------



## Harleysmum

At last this thread is going to have the right title!! Such great news.


----------



## PrincessDaisy

I'm very happy that Dory is so much better. Will continue to pray for a complete recovery.

Max


----------



## Kalhayd

We've been in contact several times a day. Per her, all other puppies are healthy and showing no signs of parvo.


----------



## Tennyson

Countless times I was so apprehensive to open this thread. Now I can't wait to see new posts about Dory.
Your tenacity is second to none.
Really happy that this story has a terrific ending. Can't wait to read all the puppy antics Dory will do.


----------



## G-bear

According to my calculations it is about 2 hours until Miss Dory will be returning to her forever home. I am so looking forward to those first homecoming pics. Is is she still wearing the cone of shame or has she been relieved of that? When we took care of my daughter's dog after he had his leg basically reconstructed (he'd been an abused dog and after she adopted him we found an ortho surgeon who was able to re-build his leg) and he had to wear a cone for weeks. Unfortunately he figured out how to circumvent a soft cone so he had to wear the plastic one. Just a hint...if Dory still has to wear it put duct tape around the outside rim so it doesn't scratch up your walls and woodwork. I figured that out about a week too late. Can't wait to hear about the happy homecoming
Sandra


----------



## Kalhayd

G-bear said:


> According to my calculations it is about 2 hours until Miss Dory will be returning to her forever home. I am so looking forward to those first homecoming pics. Is is she still wearing the cone of shame or has she been relieved of that? When we took care of my daughter's dog after he had his leg basically reconstructed (he'd been an abused dog and after she adopted him we found an ortho surgeon who was able to re-build his leg) and he had to wear a cone for weeks. Unfortunately he figured out how to circumvent a soft cone so he had to wear the plastic one. Just a hint...if Dory still has to wear it put duct tape around the outside rim so it doesn't scratch up your walls and woodwork. I figured that out about a week too late. Can't wait to hear about the happy homecoming
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sandra


Her IV will be out I'm assuming. So no cone of shame! We've been re-puppy proofing the house. 

I'm wondering how bad crate training is going to go given she's been eliminating for a week in a kennel. She'll still shred the virus for a few weeks so we have bleach for our backyard- and little wipes for her paws.


----------



## Kalhayd

Funny enough- she learned to chew her IV with the cone of shame! It's pliable, so they said she'd push as hard as she could against the kennel until it bent and poof- chew! 

Determined little girl!


----------



## Karen519

Oh, boy!! You are really going to have to keep an eye on her. Did you move yet? Resod?


----------



## Kalhayd

Karen519 said:


> Oh, boy!! You are really going to have to keep an eye on her. Did you move yet? Resod?



We planned on resodding this weekend; however, the vet said she will still shed the virus for a few weeks. It's no danger to her(she earned herself natural immunity) and Bay is fully vaccinated so should be fine(though I'd be lying if I wasn't paranoid bout that!) 

We're buying the house we're renting so no moving.. Mostly concerned if we ever get another puppy(years from now!) as this stuff is resilient!


----------



## Wicky

This is just great news you and your family have fought so hard for Dory and she is a little fighter herself so a perfect match! I cannot wait to see Dorys second home coming pictures!


----------



## Karen519

If the vet said it's fine he/she should know. So excited for Dory and you. God answered our prayers!!


----------



## SandyGold

Wonderful news! I am so happy she pulled through this! Woo hoo!


----------



## Kalhayd

She's home! They sent her home with the IV in & the cone of shame. We let her take it off for awhile so she could investigate! 

She's going to our day vet first thing in the morning. She devoured chicken- and took a small sip of water. Going to offer water a lot.  

Sorry about the image quality- she's fast!


----------



## tikiandme

How wonderful! She is sooo cute! Looks like she's happy to be home and out of the hospital. I hope everything goes well at the vet tomorrow. I'll bet she'll sleep well tonight. Hey, pretty soon you might even be able to get some sleep! Very happy for you.


----------



## Kalhayd

I'd like to take a second to say thank you. 

I've never been so humbled to be new to a forum, that I found by accident, and be welcomed with such love & kindness. 

Dory had people from this site praying for her daily. People cried with us, shared joy with us, and rooted her on! 

It's amazing that a group of strangers could be so compassionate. I truly believe it helped her fight this and come on. She had strangers all over he country(and world!) on her side. 

I'm humbled, grateful, and inspired. 

Lisa & Dory


----------



## Karen519

All of her pics are so precious!! SHE LOOKS so happy. You'll have to put her cone on so she doesn't take i.v. out at night. Tell Dory we all love her, you're an amazing Mom. What time is her appt. tomorrow? You two deserve to have some alone time!!


----------



## Charliethree

So good to hear Dory is home where she belongs. She is a strong girl, with a loving family to help her along, hope she continues to recover quickly and can 'get on' with living life as she should!


----------



## jennretz

I love the pictures of her being a puppy and enjoying herself 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Krissi2197

Not even five minutes in her home and she's already being a landshark, chewing on that basket. I'm so glad she came home. It's a huge weight off of your shoulders, and a lot of us are relieved to hear she's on the road to a happy, healthy life with her AMAZING and loving family!


----------



## Tennyson

In the first picture she looks like a queen sitting on her throne.
She's absolutely beautiful! You're gonna have your hands full with her. And that's a good thing.


----------



## Cpc1972

Those pictures make me want to cry. I love the blurry ones because that means she is active. How is your other golden doing with her being home?


----------



## Cpc1972

Your day vet is going to be really suprised when they see her.


----------



## MrsCMomtoLucy

I'm new to the forum with Lucy but have followed your journey this week. I'm so happy she's home with you! Enjoy every moment! Great pics!


----------



## Ksdenton

SOOOO CUTE!!!
She looks like she's wearing fuzzy boots. Lol. 
Yay! Happy dance. Dory is home!


----------



## Baileysmommydog

Huge CONGRATS for bringing that gorgeous baby home!!! I have been lurking all week and reading twice a day to see how it was going. Even had my hubby asking how the pup was doing. Crossing fingers and toes here that it continually improves from here on. I just wanted to say that as someone who cooks for her pets (beef, chicken, brown rice, broccoli, yogurt, apples, bananas, etc) you feed that baby girl whatever she wants to eat. Nothing helps healing like real food. 

Looking forward to more updates on Dory's progress. Hope you all get some sleep tonight. Even if it's in bits and chunks of time. Hugs to all of you.

Donna, Shayla and Lexi


----------



## Kalhayd

Cpc1972 said:


> Those pictures make me want to cry. I love the blurry ones because that means she is active. How is your other golden doing with her being home?


Already growled and I'm fairly sure she hates her.


----------



## Cpc1972

She will get there.


----------



## cubbysan

Kalhayd said:


> Already growled and I'm fairly sure she hates her.


Those blurry pictures are the best blurry pictures I have ever seen!

When I brought home Sailor, my then 6 year old female golden took it upon herself to tell Sailor the rules. Lots of growling, the puppy crying, thinking she was going to get hurt. Then it was about six months of the two older dogs just ignoring the puppy. Like they would not even look at her, but outside, everybody played.

Now they are one happy pack.


----------



## Kalhayd

Karen519 said:


> All of her pics are so precious!! SHE LOOKS so happy. You'll have to put her cone on so she doesn't take i.v. out at night. Tell Dory we all love her, you're an amazing Mom. What time is her appt. tomorrow? You two deserve to have some alone time!!


It's back on. She saw me coming with it & she ran to hide behind my hubby. Bringing her in at 7:30. I have to work tomorrow(super busy day!) but my hubby is staying home with her. I'll go in late so I can let our vet check her out.


----------



## Kalhayd

cubbysan said:


> Kalhayd said:
> 
> 
> 
> Already growled and I'm fairly sure she hates her.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Those blurry pictures are the best blurry pictures I have ever seen!
> 
> When I brought home Sailor, my then 6 year old female golden took it upon herself to tell Sailor the rules. Lots of growling, the puppy crying, thinking she was going to get hurt. Then it was about six months of the two older dogs just ignoring the puppy. Like they would not even look at her, but outside, everybody played.
> 
> Now they are one happy pack.
Click to expand...

Bayleigh was outside trying to pee and Dory was trying to go under her while she peed. I don't blame Bay one bit. She's avoiding the puppy. Even when dory got her dinner- Bayleigh didn't even try to come get some(and she's super food motivated & on a strict diet) 

It'll take time and lots of love from us to Bay to let her know she'll always be (one) of our best girls.


----------



## cubbysan

Kalhayd said:


> Bayleigh was outside trying to pee and Dory was trying to go under her while she peed. I don't blame Bay one bit. She's avoiding the puppy. Even when dory got her dinner- Bayleigh didn't even try to come get some(and she's super food motivated & on a strict diet)
> 
> It'll take time and lots of love from us to Bay to let her know she'll always be (one) of our best girls.


Bayleigh will show her the rules. My MacKenzie makes sure all the rules are followed, and they other two just happily comply.

Just make Bayleigh still has her "me time" with you guys, and that she can get away when the puppy is too much for her. In the end, they will be very good friends. Goldens thrive on having buddies.


----------



## Kalhayd

cubbysan said:


> Kalhayd said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bayleigh was outside trying to pee and Dory was trying to go under her while she peed. I don't blame Bay one bit. She's avoiding the puppy. Even when dory got her dinner- Bayleigh didn't even try to come get some(and she's super food motivated & on a strict diet)
> 
> It'll take time and lots of love from us to Bay to let her know she'll always be (one) of our best girls.
> 
> 
> 
> Bayleigh will show her the rules. My MacKenzie makes sure all the rules are followed, and they other two just happily comply.
> 
> Just make Bayleigh still has her "me time" with you guys, and that she can get away when the puppy is too much for her. In the end, they will be very good friends. Goldens thrive on having buddies.
Click to expand...

My daughter is McKenzie. Love it! 

She's not very interested in water.. Assuming because she's been hooked up to the IV's. She did devour a full cup of chicken. Going to start trying to offer more variety- but the vet gave her some vitamins she will take every 8 hours.


----------



## Kalhayd

She sleeps in the craziest positions. 

I'm not sure how that's even comfortable!


----------



## Sandy22

Late to the party, but wanted to say congratulations on having Dory home. The pictures are adorable! Have a wonderful night with your sweet girl finally home. Hope it will be relatively uneventful.


----------



## G-bear

I am so glad Dory got home tonight! I love the last 2 blurry pictures because she is in motion. A busy little puppy just as she should be. I don't think you need to worry too much about Bayleigh accepting her. She will (although I doubt getting under Bayleigh while she is trying to pee will win Dory any points). When I brought my boy Bailey home there was a very steep learning curve with my girl, Gracie. Gracie corrected Bailey gently multiple times to no avail (Bailey is a stubborn little guy). Finally one day I think Gracie simply had enough and she sat down on Bailey. She sat on him til he calmed down then got up, gently licked his nose and walked away. They have been best friends ever since. This is a picture of how they sleep at night. Never too far apart. Bayleigh and Dory will work it out. They will eventually realize that neither takes your love away from the other. Based on what I have seen of you and your family this past week you have a whole lot of love to share with both of your fur kids


----------



## danoon58

Those photos of Dory at home made the tears start. I'm so happy that she's well on the road to being a happy, healthy puppy. Enjoy her. Every minute.


----------



## AmberSunrise

Wonderful pictures  Fast is good LOL

I totally agree with a previous poster about real food -- while my dogs now eat raw, I transitioned from kibble through cooked food to raw many years ago. If Dory never goes back to kibble and you don't mind the extra work, it is not a bad thing - just ease her into a diet that will provide all the nutrition she needs (my dogs get a variety of meat, pureed veggies & greens, yogurt, eggs with shells, ground flax seed and DogZymes Probiotics with brown rice or oatmeal added for additional calories).

For now she needs to eat, whatever gets calories & nutrition into her. Best of luck at the vets this morning and hoping you can work out a safe vaccination schedule for her -- she won't need the parvo part for sure.



Kalhayd said:


> She's home! They sent her home with the IV in & the cone of shame. We let her take it off for awhile so she could investigate!
> 
> She's going to our day vet first thing in the morning. She devoured chicken- and took a small sip of water. Going to offer water a lot.
> 
> Sorry about the image quality- she's fast!


----------



## macdougallph1

YAY!!!!!!!!

I'm so happy to read that your baby is home!! Love her to pieces!


----------



## swishywagga

That's absolutely fabulous news that she's home, prayers and positive thoughts continuing that she goes from strength to strength. Welcome home precious Dory!.


----------



## Karen519

*Lisa*

I am so happy for you, Bayleigh, Dory and your whole family that she is home where she belongs!

I think maybe adding some water on top of her food, might help get the water in her. I would mention to the vet, that she isn't drinking much. You could be right that maybe she got a lot from the I.V.'s. 

Are they going to do another blood test today?

As far as Bayleigh hating her, I'm sure she doesn't. Sometimes it takes older pets awhile to adjust to puppies and there will be times that she just gets on Bayleigh's nerves and Bayleigh will set boundaries. I remember we got a Samoyed puppy when our other Samoyed, Munchkin, was 11 and the vet told us not to. Anyway, Munchkin really did love little Snobear, he just got on her nerves and she used to swat him with her paw, when he did! Other times, she would lay outside his crate and watch over him.


----------



## Gleepers

Hope Dory's first (second) night at home went well and all goes good at the docs this am. Can't tell you how happy I am that she is on the road to good health.


----------



## Kalhayd

Vet appointment went well. She will see her again in two-weeks unless something declines before then. She said she is probably not very thirsty(and is plenty hydrated) due to the IV only being removed at 8PM last night. 


She's been eating fairly well. 


She's a lot more sleepy today than last night. Trying not to worry as I know she is going to probably be sleepy for several more days. 


She was up A LOT last night. Lots of crying in her kennel. I took her out to potty and then she'd cry when we put her back for 30+ minutes. I tried to comfort her as much as possible, without removing her. I think we really need to work hard on getting her used to our home schedule and I figured if I kept pulling her out she'd quickly become confused. 


She will take an oral antibiotic for awhile(got a bunch of stuff in her IV at the vets before she removed it) and a liquid vitamin twice a day. 


Our main goal is to chub her up. She's soooo thin. We're going to try & saturate her dry kibble(Purina Pro Puppy) with the broth that the chicken cooked in to see if that entices her more. She did steal a pretzel from the kids this morning. I tried the wet version of PP puppy and she wasn't at all interested. She did seem interested when we fed Bay this morning her food- and investigated but didn't try and eat some. Bay was quite patient with her when she was sniffing her food as she ate. 


Each time we offer the puppy chicken- we've been given Bay a small piece so she doesn't feel ripped off.  and each time she lets the puppy investigate her we reward Bay with a blueberry or green bean for being such a gentle girl. Bay is mostly avoiding her- 


So, mostly, she is more sleepy today than last night. She did play quite a bit with the kids this morning. So she's still being a puppy, but a tired one trying to recover. I don't think I'll ever stop worrying about her!


Edited to add:


Originally we bought Eukenba puppy as that what the breeder fed. But I figure now, a week later, it shouldn't matter much what we give. I could always offer that- but worried about too many different foods in her sensitive belly.


----------



## Ginams

I'm so happy to see that Dory is home! I wish you guys the best and cannot wait to see what life has in store for your family!


----------



## aesthetic

I'm so glad Dory is home!! This blurry pictures made me smile - an active puppy is always a good puppy! I'm sure under your family's love and care, she'll blossom into a lovely, healthy girl. She's so blessed to have you and your family (I'm sure you feel the same way about her too!)


----------



## G-bear

I'll bet you are even more sleepy than Dory! If you don't have to work today I recommend a nap for you both. Bet she'd love a snuggle on the bed. As for food...I learned when Goldie was ill at the very end that sometimes the chicken broth that I had boiled her chicken in just wasn't quite enough to interest her when put on top of her food. I don't know if it was that the flavor wasn't quite enough or if it didn't have enough smell to it to interest her. I ended up buying the low sodium organic chicken broth that comes in the boxes. It seemed to help make her more interested in her kibble. Of course, at the end we simply fed her whatever she wanted since she was dying of cancer but early on the organic chicken broth was a huge help. I am glad things are going well with Bay. Eventually I think she will come around and will love Dory as much as the rest of the family does


----------



## Karen519

*Dory*

So glad to hear the update on sweet Dory! One day at a time, she'll get stronger and stronger. Hope you are able to spend extra time with Dory and Bay. You need a GOOD REST, too!


----------



## Jessie'sGirl

So glad Dory is home . The food issue will sort itself out over time. The main thing 
is that she's eating. You've done a great job with this huge challenge.


----------



## Krissi2197

Dory is probably exhausted, and you probably are just as exhausted as well! It's good that her lack of drinking is due to the IV, and that she's eating little by little! Her playing with your kids is def a good sign as well. I wouldn't worry about her sleeping so much. Puppies DO sleep 16-18 hours a day, give or take, and mixed with everything that's been happening the past few days, I bet she's happy she gets to sleep with her family again!

Get some rest. Both of you should take a nap together. I'm sure she'd love that closeness.


----------



## Karen519

Lisa: when my Smooch was sick and didn't want to eat I put some Pedigree canned beef or chicken on top of her kibble and she seemed to like that.


----------



## Cpc1972

What a great vet report. Remember a nine week old puppy sleeps a lot even when they are not sick. You


----------



## Kalhayd

I actually have to work. Missed a lot last week. Before all this mess happened we hired a pet sitter to come 3 times a day for her. 


Today my hubby is with her. He said she played some more and drank a ton and peed everywhere but outside.  


Tomorrow I work a 1/2 day and my hubby the opposite 1/2 day. We will continue that until she is fully recovered and we can bring the pet sitter in.  


We actually have organic, sodium free, chicken broth. I have to add it to Bayleigh's diet food(along with a TBS of wet food & mix) so she will eat hers, lol. These dogs. LOL! So I will try and add that to her kibble. 


I'm going to try some cottage cheese and google healthy high fat foods that are easy to digest and see what we can coax her to eat.


----------



## Cpc1972

Lol. Peeing everywhere but outside. That's funny. Great that she is drinking a ton.


----------



## Kalhayd

Cpc1972 said:


> Lol. Peeing everywhere but outside. That's funny. Great that she is drinking a ton.


Right. LOL. Pee away sweet girl.


----------



## Kalhayd

So quick questions-


We're going to try plain ground beef tonight(assuming it is gentle on bellies) with some rice thrown in(and maybe some peas if she'll tolerate). Anyhow- should we do lean? or full fat? She obviously needs the added fats, but worried about the grease level. 


I think someone posted here about full fat cottage cheese. She did seem to like cheese when she was stealing from our daughter- when I think of milk products when my belly is icky, it makes me want to gag, but maybe for dogs it is better?


We bought all natural peanut butter. Any ideas if that is gentle?


----------



## Kalhayd

Or maybe that powder peanut butter people use to add to their protein shakes? LOL.


----------



## Rheddhedd

Lisa and Dory (and family) - I burst into tears when I saw the finally home pictures! I know you must be so thrilled and exhausted. Let the fun begin!


----------



## Cpc1972

Kalhayd said:


> So quick questions-
> 
> 
> We're going to try plain ground beef tonight(assuming it is gentle on bellies) with some rice thrown in(and maybe some peas if she'll tolerate). Anyhow- should we do lean? or full fat? She obviously needs the added fats, but worried about the grease level.
> 
> 
> I think someone posted here about full fat cottage cheese. She did seem to like cheese when she was stealing from our daughter- when I think of milk products when my belly is icky, it makes me want to gag, but maybe for dogs it is better?
> 
> 
> We bought all natural peanut butter. Any ideas if that is gentle?


Double check the peanut butter to make sure there is no xylitol in it. Some natural ones are starting to add it.


----------



## Kalhayd

Cpc1972 said:


> Double check the peanut butter to make sure there is no xylitol in it. Some natural ones are starting to add it.


I just learned this weekend this was bad for dogs. A puppy came in after eating an entire package of sugar free gum. NOT good. So glad we've never had that accident. 


I will check the container for sure. I have regular, too.


----------



## weedrea

Kalhayd said:


> So quick questions-
> 
> 
> We're going to try plain ground beef tonight(assuming it is gentle on bellies) with some rice thrown in(and maybe some peas if she'll tolerate). Anyhow- should we do lean? or full fat? She obviously needs the added fats, but worried about the grease level.
> 
> 
> I think someone posted here about full fat cottage cheese. She did seem to like cheese when she was stealing from our daughter- when I think of milk products when my belly is icky, it makes me want to gag, but maybe for dogs it is better?
> 
> 
> We bought all natural peanut butter. Any ideas if that is gentle?


I'd suggest boiled potatoes rather than rice. I've always found rice doesn't agree with Bro (soft stools/worse!) when he's got a sore tummy whereas potatoes seem to be much easier for him.


----------



## Karen519

*Lisa*

We got the lean hamburger and drained the fat off after cooking.
Not sure if the fat would be good for her tummy or not. Do you not want to ask the vet to be sure?

As far as Peanut butter if there is xylitol in it, that would be deadly. I know that any gum, mints, candy sugar free, or with xylitol is ABSOLUTE POISON for animals. I'm diligent about never leaving any out, it's always in my purse up on a counter.


----------



## Wicky

So thrilled that Dory is now home - just loved seeing her pictures!


----------



## Kalhayd

Please shoot me. 

Dory was on the couch- I turned around for .2 seconds and she rolled off. She yelped for a few seconds, but now is refusing to bear weight on her right leg. 

In tears. I just can't.


----------



## AmberSunrise

sorry to hear that!! Can you call the eVet and ask if you should apply anything or give her anything?


----------



## Cpc1972

Kalhayd said:


> Please shoot me.
> 
> Dory was on the couch- I turned around for .2 seconds and she rolled off. She yelped for a few seconds, but now is refusing to bear weight on her right leg.
> 
> In tears. I just can't.


I am sure she will be fine. I think Chloe did something similar at that age. She would do a zoomie then start limping. It lasted about a day. I believe it was the recliner Chloe fell off of.


----------



## Kalhayd

Cpc1972 said:


> Kalhayd said:
> 
> 
> 
> Please shoot me.
> 
> Dory was on the couch- I turned around for .2 seconds and she rolled off. She yelped for a few seconds, but now is refusing to bear weight on her right leg.
> 
> In tears. I just can't.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am sure she will be fine. I think Chloe did something similar at that age. She would do a zoomie then start limping. It lasted about a day. I believe it was the recliner Chloe fell off of.
Click to expand...




Sunrise said:


> sorry to hear that!! Can you call the eVet and ask if you should apply anything or give her anything?


She's sleeping now. I pressed on her leg and she kept on snoozing. I'll reevaluate when she wakes up. 

This poor pup cannot catch a break. She didn't fall hard- she literally rolled off- I was inches away and didn't hear a thump. She whined and yelped for a few and calmed down when I picked her up. Ugh!


----------



## Cpc1972

Kalhayd said:


> She's sleeping now. I pressed on her leg and she kept on snoozing. I'll reevaluate when she wakes up.
> 
> This poor pup cannot catch a break. She didn't fall hard- she literally rolled off- I was inches away and didn't hear a thump. She whined and yelped for a few and calmed down when I picked her up. Ugh!


Chloe was sitting on my dads lap. He was playing with her and she just rolled off and yelled. I am sure dory will be fine when she wakes up if it wasn't far. My nephew who was six at the time came in the house one day and picked Chloe up. She squirmed right out of his hands onto the kitchen floor. I don't know how she didn't get hurt.


----------



## G-bear

Oh Lisa that little girl is gonna give you gray hair!!! It probably is not a big deal that she fell off of the couch. Our dogs did it all the time as puppies. They never seemed to get hurt (except possibly their pride). I'm sure Dory will be fine. If you are still worried put a bit of ice in a baggie and wrap it in a towell and hold it on the area which seems to bother her. I wouldn't use an ice pack with the gel...the gel can be toxic. Also usually when I fix hamburger for a sick dog I boil it in water (sounds gross, doesn't it? That is what my vet suggested). Since you have already cooked it I think I would drain the fat. While Dory needs the calories she hasn't had much in the way of real food for about a week so I would be concerned that any grease could cause a runny tummy. Also you may want check with the vet and see if yogurt would be ok. My dogs all get yogurt occasionally as a treat. Just don't get light yogurt. Again it contains problem artificial sweetners. And Lisa, relax. You are a fabulous dog mom. YOU realized Dory was sick way sooner than most people would have and, as a result, saved her life. Trust your instincts. They are, from what I have seen, awfully good! Sandra


----------



## Kalhayd

G-bear said:


> Oh Lisa that little girl is gonna give you gray hair!!! It probably is not a big deal that she fell off of the couch. Our dogs did it all the time as puppies. They never seemed to get hurt (except possibly their pride). I'm sure Dory will be fine. If you are still worried put a bit of ice in a baggie and wrap it in a towell and hold it on the area which seems to bother her. I wouldn't use an ice pack with the gel...the gel can be toxic. Also usually when I fix hamburger for a sick dog I boil it in water (sounds gross, doesn't it? That is what my vet suggested). Since you have already cooked it I think I would drain the fat. While Dory needs the calories she hasn't had much in the way of real food for about a week so I would be concerned that any grease could cause a runny tummy. Also you may want check with the vet and see if yogurt would be ok. My dogs all get yogurt occasionally as a treat. Just don't get light yogurt. Again it contains problem artificial sweetners. And Lisa, relax. You are a fabulous dog mom. YOU realized Dory was sick way sooner than most people would have and, as a result, saved her life. Trust your instincts. They are, from what I have seen, awfully good!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sandra


Helicopter mom even with my fur babies. Ha! 

Tried the beef(drained the fat & did lean) and added rice(didn't have potatoes) and peas & carrots and threw a spoonful of cottage cheese on top. She took a few licks and proceeded to walk away. 

Bayleigh looked at her like what the hell is wrong with you, kid? Had to give the old girl a spoonful & she didn't turn her nose up at my cooking. 

We gave her the antibiotic wrapped in cheese. She ate the cheese & spit out the pill. So she likes this stuff, but is being goofy! This girl.


----------



## Kalhayd

Wondering if it was so sore since it was the leg she just had the IV removed from.. This sweet girl may be a smidge dramatic.


----------



## Kalhayd

And for what it's worth I HATE cooking. So this stubborn girl should really throw me a bone.. Pun intended!


----------



## Cpc1972

Kalhayd said:


> Wondering if it was so sore since it was the leg she just had the IV removed from.. This sweet girl may be a smidge dramatic.


That is possible.


----------



## SandyK

Couldn't figure out how to post from my phone through the weekend, but I have been following. So very, very happy Dory is now home!!! I am still laughing at you saying she is dramatic!!!:smile2: I am sure the food thing will improve but it sounds like she just likes her chicken. Love the pictures you posted and can't wait to see more and watch little Dory get better and better and bigger and bigger.:wink2:


----------



## Amystelter

So glad to hear she's doing so well


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Kalhayd

She woke & is putting weight on it- she is limping a bit & acting more clumsy- but hoping it'll be fine tomorrow.


----------



## Cpc1972

So pretty.


----------



## weedrea

Kalhayd said:


> Wondering if it was so sore since it was the leg she just had the IV removed from.. This sweet girl may be a smidge dramatic.


Mine is like that too...he got hit by the gate as a puppy the day we brought him home (ok, the guilt, I went to close the gate when he decided he was coming through), the yowl...you would have thought someone had shot him lol! Ever since he's always had a thing about gates, especially when I go to open them...14.5 years later and he still remembers. He's my drama queen!


----------



## Kalhayd

weedrea said:


> Kalhayd said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wondering if it was so sore since it was the leg she just had the IV removed from.. This sweet girl may be a smidge dramatic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mine is like that too...he got hit by the gate as a puppy the day we brought him home (ok, the guilt, I went to close the gate when he decided he was coming through), the yowl...you would have thought someone had shot him lol! Ever since he's always had a thing about gates, especially when I go to open them...14.5 years later and he still remembers. He's my drama queen!
Click to expand...

She's moving around but definetly limping- and it's her back leg, not her front as I originally assumed. Sigh.


----------



## Baileysmommydog

Hi. Sounds like you've had an overall decent day given the events of the past week. We give our girls brown rice. It's better then white as it has more fibre. Our girls LOVE cheese. We shred old cheddar cheese, keep a container in the fridge and sprinkle it on their food. You can also try some oatmeal. Full fat yogurt is good too. I had a recipe for yogurt pups (yogurt, peanut butter and honey). I will see if I can find it for you. Peanut butter is good, lots of protein in it. Apples, bananas, oranges, strawberries, cherries. I usually take a bite of something first and then give a little piece to try. NO GRAPES or raisins. 

Sounds like she's a chicken girl. You could try turkey as well. Sorry you don't like to cook. I do this in batch cooking for our girls. 

I'm so happy your Dory is home. Looking forward to more photos and updates.


----------



## Kalhayd

She likes cheese so I'll add that, too. I put her kibble mush in her kennel for the night to see if she'll try that. Going to have to see what she will take. She did lick the cottage cheese- but didn't seem too thrilled. Just want some weight on her and I don't think plain chicken is going to do that & wont give her all the nutrition she needs. 

Who needs chew toys?


----------



## G-bear

She is just trying to save you some money by giving haircuts to the family. She feels terribly guilty about all of the money you spent to get her well. Just trying to earn her keep, mom. Geesh! Remember. ...I told you I would take Dory's side every time


----------



## Karen519

Lisa ; did you try hand feeding her and pretending you are eating some
Her leg might be sore from the i.v. I would ask the vet and also what else you can feed her to put weight on. I know there is something that's an appetite stimulant but don't know if they give to puppies.


----------



## Kalhayd

G-bear said:


> She is just trying to save you some money by giving haircuts to the family. She feels terribly guilty about all of the money you spent to get her well. Just trying to earn her keep, mom. Geesh! Remember. ...I told you I would take Dory's side every time



Ha! Perfect! Baby mooch!


----------



## Kalhayd

Karen519 said:


> Lisa ; did you try hand feeding her and pretending you are eating some
> Her leg might be sore from the i.v. I would ask the vet and also what else you can feed her to put weight on. I know there is something that's an appetite stimulant but don't know if they give to puppies.


Yes. Even put her kibble in my mouth(gag!) Even tried to have Bayleigh eat it, too. She will put it in her mouth and the second she realizes it's not chicken she loses interest. Going to keep offering the foods that'll help more & give chicken as a secondary if she refuses. I can't let her go without any food until she decides to stop being stubborn. 

So far chicken & cheese. Sigh. 

She was still limping a bit, but getting better quickly. I think she probably mildly hurt it. Will monitor during our 5,000990 potty breaks tonight. 

Need to ask the vet if she's okay going without water over night. We've tried putting it in the kennel, but she always dumps it and ends up in a soaked kennel., we have one of those water bottles so we could use that.. Just have to make sure she gets the hang of it.


----------



## Cpc1972

I think leaving her a small amount of kibble in her crate when she is in there will eventually work.


----------



## Kalhayd

Cpc1972 said:


> I think leaving her a small amount of kibble in her crate when she is in there will eventually work.


I hope so! That stubborness is both a blessing & a curse.. Lol


----------



## Cpc1972

I would almost put her in the crate with her kibble when it's time to eat. Walk away and give her 15 minutes or so to eat. If she doesn't within a short time you can then give her the chicken.


----------



## Kalhayd

Cpc1972 said:


> I would almost put her in the crate with her kibble when it's time to eat. Walk away and give her 15 minutes or so to eat. If she doesn't within a short time you can then give her the chicken.


That's actually a brilliant idea! Will try tomorrow! I have kibble that's been soaked with broth in her kennel now.. Hopefully, she nibbles!


----------



## Kalhayd

Baileysmommydog said:


> Hi. Sounds like you've had an overall decent day given the events of the past week. We give our girls brown rice. It's better then white as it has more fibre. Our girls LOVE cheese. We shred old cheddar cheese, keep a container in the fridge and sprinkle it on their food. You can also try some oatmeal. Full fat yogurt is good too. I had a recipe for yogurt pups (yogurt, peanut butter and honey). I will see if I can find it for you. Peanut butter is good, lots of protein in it. Apples, bananas, oranges, strawberries, cherries. I usually take a bite of something first and then give a little piece to try. NO GRAPES or raisins.
> 
> Sounds like she's a chicken girl. You could try turkey as well. Sorry you don't like to cook. I do this in batch cooking for our girls.
> 
> I'm so happy your Dory is home. Looking forward to more photos and updates.


Thanks! Going to try all of your suggestions.. What dog turns down ground beef? Lol!


----------



## Gleepers

Oh the food battle. Going on here too. Penny has discovered people food and is hunger striking against kibble. Had some honest kitchen dehydrated that came in a gift basket we got. For a few days a sprinkle on the kibble was enough but now she is rebelling against that too. She will eat that hydrated and loved the $4 a can fooffy food that were also in the basket. And she is all over anything we eat. What happened to those dogs that eat what ever you put in front of them? Apparently they don't end up at my house (I could write a novel about my picky malamute)
Moral of my rambling was you might see if your pet store has any honest kitchen chicken samples.


----------



## Cpc1972

Even when puppies who aren't sick first come home it can take them a few days to really start eating a lot. So with her being sick and a new home it's all very stressful. Plus feeding her in the crate will make her like the crate.


----------



## G-bear

It is pretty funny that you hate to cook and are now thinking up new recipes for Dory. That little grl would have you wrapped around her little finger if she had oposeable thumbs. It is so nice to read about her doing normal puppy/dog things. I love her stubbornness. As they say, "That lil lady has got herself some spunk!" Lol. Keep Lisa on her toes, Dory!


----------



## Kalhayd

And she ate the entire small bowl of mushed Purina Pro Puppy! 

Heard her chowing down at 3AM.


----------



## swishywagga

Wonderful, well done Dory!!!! 

:You_Rock_:appl::You_Rock_


----------



## danoon58

Way to go Dory!


----------



## Karen519

*Dory*

Way to go Good Girl, Dory!!!

Was there ground beef in the Purina Puppy Chow much?
How is her leg today?0


----------



## Kalhayd

Karen519 said:


> Way to go Good Girl, Dory!!!
> 
> Was there ground beef in the Purina Puppy Chow much?
> How is her leg today?


Moving around much better- still limping a bit. No ground beef- just the PP and chicken broth.


----------



## Ksdenton

Kalhayd said:


> Yes. Even put her kibble in my mouth(gag!) Even tried to have Bayleigh eat it, too. She will put it in her mouth and the second she realizes it's not chicken she loses interest. Going to keep offering the foods that'll help more & give chicken as a secondary if she refuses. I can't let her go without any food until she decides to stop being stubborn.
> 
> So far chicken & cheese. Sigh.
> 
> She was still limping a bit, but getting better quickly. I think she probably mildly hurt it. Will monitor during our 5,000990 potty breaks tonight.



Sounds like when you have a human toddler that only wants to eat chicken nuggets and Mac n cheese. Lol

I thought the leg may be a drama reaction as well but then I look at her sweet face and think "Oh no! The baby!" She's so darn cute.


----------



## penparson

Just read about your horrific ordeal. Glad you trusted your instincts and got her to the vet so quickly. I'm sure her leg will be okay - most of us have probably stepped on the puppy or had the puppy fall off the bed or sofa. They are quick little monsters and you can't put them in a padded cell.

Dory is a beautiful girl! Best wishes for some peace and calm as she settles in.


----------



## Kalhayd

This morning we were outside letting everyone go potty(well, those with fur!)


Dory was about to squat on our patio on my outdoor rug and Bayleigh starts barking at her(Bayleigh almost NEVER barks!). LOL. She is like, oh, no, kid- it's out here. Dory startled and followed Bay out. 


Also- we have poop. Insanely ridiculous how excited that makes me. It's not totally perfect- but firming up. This girl is on her way!


----------



## Karen519

*Love your story*



Kalhayd said:


> This morning we were outside letting everyone go potty(well, those with fur!)
> 
> 
> Dory was about to squat on our patio on my outdoor rug and Bayleigh starts barking at her(Bayleigh almost NEVER barks!). LOL. She is like, oh, no, kid- it's out here. Dory startled and followed Bay out.
> 
> 
> Also- we have poop. Insanely ridiculous how excited that makes me. It's not totally perfect- but firming up. This girl is on her way!


Love how you described the excursion outside. Good for Bayleigh teaching the kid the ropes!! I ALSO am so excited about the poop. Lots of people on here get excited when their dog goes poop, but I'm ESPECIALLY excited about Dory going!


----------



## Cpc1972

That's Hillarious. They say the older dog will teach the puppy. I am so glad she ate her food.


----------



## Ksdenton

Kalhayd said:


> This morning we were outside letting everyone go potty(well, those with fur!)
> 
> 
> Dory was about to squat on our patio on my outdoor rug and Bayleigh starts barking at her(Bayleigh almost NEVER barks!). LOL. She is like, oh, no, kid- it's out here. Dory startled and followed Bay out.
> 
> 
> Also- we have poop. Insanely ridiculous how excited that makes me. It's not totally perfect- but firming up. This girl is on her way!



That's awesome! Way to go Bayleigh! What a good big sister. 

Poop! Yay Dory! Lol


----------



## jennretz

What a difference a week makes!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## G-bear

So glad Dory ate all of her food. Even if it was at 3 AM. Love the fact that Bayleigh is teaching Dory the rules of the house. You're on you way now and I think everything will be just fine and I am so happy for you


----------



## aesthetic

Who doesn't love a good midnight snack? I'm so so glad she ate. I love that Bayleigh is teaching her the house rules, what a good big sister she is!


----------



## cubbysan

Kalhayd said:


> My daughter is McKenzie. Love it!


I rescued MacKenzie through this forum. Years ago I met a bunch of GRF members and their dogs for a weekend charity walk in New York.

A couple years later I was looking to rescue a golden retriever, and could not find any. A member of this board was fostering a golden puppy that had an eye injury. She contacted me and with the other members that I met and met my Brady and kids - they gave references. So we drove four hours to adopt her.

This forum has helped and rescued so many dogs over the years. We all now have an emotional attachment to Dory.


----------



## Kalhayd

Love that you rescue.. I think that's our next plan after Bayleigh is gone(my heart hurts just typing that!) 

Dory ate about 1/2 a cup of purina pro puppy dry & wet mixed with some cheddar cheese added in. 

And another full cup of chicken. She won't take ANYTHING but chicken from me, but will take it when she's left alone in the kennel with it. 

Oddly enough she was trying to lick Bayleighs breakfast- however, she's on metabolic & mobility- so not the direction Dory needs to go! Ha!


----------



## cubbysan

Kalhayd said:


> Love that you rescue.. I think that's our next plan after Bayleigh is gone(my heart hurts just typing that!)
> 
> Dory ate about 1/2 a cup of purina pro puppy dry & wet mixed with some cheddar cheese added in.
> 
> And another full cup of chicken. She won't take ANYTHING but chicken from me, but will take it when she's left alone in the kennel with it.
> 
> Oddly enough she was trying to lick Bayleighs breakfast- however, she's on metabolic & mobility- so not the direction Dory needs to go! Ha!


We have a rescue, and two from reputable breeders - one is a show dog.

She sounds like such a little toddler - playing games with Mommy!


----------



## Karen519

Like Cubbysan I rescued my Tucker from this forum. His family was looking for a home for him. Our first Golden Ret., Smooch, we adopted from Golden Retriever rescue when she was 16 mos. Old.


----------



## G-bear

Funny thing about "rescues" (and I have had many both golden and non golden over the years) is that I think that very often we are the ones rescued by our dogs. Each of them teach us something if we are willing to learn and every single one of them has given me far more than I have given them. Of course I think that is true of all dogs. They are a great gift in my life for which, even when Bailey would chew and ruin my expensive shoes way back in the day, I am eternally grateful for. Puppy love makes the world go round, doesn't it?


----------



## Kalhayd

G-bear said:


> Funny thing about "rescues" (and I have had many both golden and non golden over the years) is that I think that very often we are the ones rescued by our dogs. Each of them teach us something if we are willing to learn and every single one of them has given me far more than I have given them. Of course I think that is true of all dogs. They are a great gift in my life for which, even when Bailey would chew and ruin my expensive shoes way back in the day, I am eternally grateful for. Puppy love makes the world go round, doesn't it?


Ha! Yes! 

She's like a little Hoover. I'm constantly swiping the smallest things she manages to find out of her mouth. LOL.


----------



## Kalhayd

Bayleigh is coming around.. NOT

And another because she's so stinking cute(and getting naughtier everyday!)


----------



## G-bear

I love the pictures of Dory and Bayleigh. The first one is adoreable. Bayleigh is beautiful! I have a soft spot in my heart for the old goldens with snowy faces. She looks as though she is pretty tolerant of Dory. Didn't you say she growled at her when you brought her home the first time? Is Bayleigh still growling? Give her time. That beautiful old girl will be just fine with Dory


----------



## wdadswell

Great pics!!! Love it!! Love both your ladies, especially the bright mischievous look on Dory's face!


----------



## Kalhayd

G-bear said:


> I love the pictures of Dory and Bayleigh. The first one is adoreable. Bayleigh is beautiful! I have a soft spot in my heart for the old goldens with snowy faces. She looks as though she is pretty tolerant of Dory. Didn't you say she growled at her when you brought her home the first time? Is Bayleigh still growling? Give her time. That beautiful old girl will be just fine with Dory



Bayleigh is super gentle & well trained. But- she did growl twice. The first night we got her when she fell into Bays bowl & the first night from the hospital when she went under her while Bay tried to go potty. 

I don't know if she's just tolerant or just trained well & doesn't want to upset us. We haven't corrected either growl as Dory deserved both! 

In those pictures Bayleigh is nearly breaking her neck to avoid as Dory tries to kiss & chew. We kept reinforcing that Bayleigh is a good girl.


----------



## Kalhayd

And I love her white face, too. But it's bittersweet as she grew old way too fast!


----------



## G-bear

If it makes you feel any better my girl Gracie reacted to Bailey about the same way Bayleigh is reacting to Dory. Gracie is also extremely well trained and, as a therapy dog, very, very tolerant. However Bailey was a handful of puppy mischief and I think he nearly broke poor Gracie's composure on many occasions. Eventually they worked it out and are now best friends. Gracie is like a mother dog to Bailey. Our other dog, Jack, has very little interest either way in Bailey. Once in a great while he will play pull but that is about it. Jack is kind of our special needs boy. A rescue who had been abused. When we got him he had more issues than the NY Times but 2 years later he is doing much better. I think with Bayleigh and Dory the relationship will come in time. The fact that Bay only growls when absolutely necessary is a good sign and she is showing Dory the rules. Also a good sign. Gracie has housebroken Bailey and Jack for me so the old girls will train the younger ones. You've obviously done a wonderful job with Bayleigh and I think it will pay off with her accepting Dory. And I have to say I am so over the moon with Bayleigh. She looks so much like my heart dog, Goldie, who passed last year.


----------



## swishywagga

I love the photo, looks like Bayleigh is trying to resist by looking away and saying "I don't see her"! , love your sweet sugar faced girl, treasure every minute!


----------



## Cpc1972

That picture is adorable.


----------



## Kalhayd

Here's a video of her walk. She is still limping and almost seems bowed legged.. Thinking I should probably take her to the vet. 

No pain noted. I can rotate all her limbs, press on them, etc with no reaction other than her trying to chew my hands to play.. 

This is about 24 hours post fall. 

Excuse the pile of towels by her kennel.. She's not very tidy!

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=VgsVCmGoIQQ&feature=youtu.be


----------



## Cpc1972

I can defintly see the slight limp. When did you say she has to go back to the vet? I would give it another day or so. She doesn't look like she is in pain.


----------



## Kalhayd

Cpc1972 said:


> I can defintly see the slight limp. When did you say she has to go back to the vet? I would give it another day or so. She doesn't look like she is in pain.


Two weeks. I can't find the source as she's not complaining at all when we press & touch. Assume if it was something serious she'd exhibit pain- but still worried!


----------



## Charliethree

Sorry Dory has hurt herself. My suggestion is that if you are concerned (and you are) what would it hurt to take her in and have her checked out? Ruling out anything serious will ease your mind, and if she does require some kind medication (pain relief) you will be glad that you did. 
Peace of mind is 'priceless'.


----------



## Amystelter

Karen519 said:


> Love how you described the excursion outside. Good for Bayleigh teaching the kid the ropes!! I ALSO am so excited about the poop. Lots of people on here get excited when their dog goes poop, but I'm ESPECIALLY excited about Dory going!




You are funny


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Amystelter

Pictures are super sweet!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Kalhayd

Charliethree said:


> Sorry Dory has hurt herself. My suggestion is that if you are concerned (and you are) what would it hurt to take her in and have her checked out? Ruling out anything serious will ease your mind, and if she does require some kind medication (pain relief) you will be glad that you did.
> Peace of mind is 'priceless'.


You're right. I'll call tomorrow & see what the vet says. Each day since she fell(24 + hours ago) the limp seems to heal.. Just worried it's something more than just a bruise.


----------



## Krissi2197

I really love those photos of her and Bayleigh!! I'm glad Bayleigh is at least tolerating Dory and teaching her the ropes (I think it's super sweet how she was teaching Dory where to go potty!!). 

I'm sorry she fell and got hurt, though. Maybe she's just being overdramatic cause she wants more chicken. :3


----------



## Kalhayd

Krissi2197 said:


> I'm sorry she fell and got hurt, though. Maybe she's just being overdramatic cause she wants more chicken. :3



This made me laugh. A lot! And this crazy girl has eaten enough chicken for most of the dogs on this thread! But she is up almost a full pound! 

No accidents inside today. Pure chance, but I'll take it!


----------



## cubbysan

Kalhayd said:


> This made me laugh. A lot! And this crazy girl has eaten enough chicken for most of the dogs on this thread! But she is up almost a full pound!
> 
> No accidents inside today. Pure chance, but I'll take it!


Wow, that is a lot of food. I think when Sailor was that age, she was eating probably less than 1/2 c 3 x a day. Glad she is eating so well!


----------



## Kalhayd

cubbysan said:


> Kalhayd said:
> 
> 
> 
> This made me laugh. A lot! And this crazy girl has eaten enough chicken for most of the dogs on this thread! But she is up almost a full pound!
> 
> No accidents inside today. Pure chance, but I'll take it!
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, that is a lot of food. I think when Sailor was that age, she was eating probably less than 1/2 c 3 x a day. Glad she is eating so well!
Click to expand...

I'm assuming because 95% of her intake is pure protein and she gets hungry faster? She devours the chicken. I've only been able to get her to eat her kibble when we're away and she's in the kennel.


----------



## Cpc1972

Omg that's a lot of food. So glad she is gaining weight.


----------



## Kalhayd

Cpc1972 said:


> Omg that's a lot of food. So glad she is gaining weight.


It is! Our vet said offer as much as she will take. She hasn't got sick from it & is going potty normally now. 

Once she fills out to where she should be we will wean back, a lot. But she's only 8.6 pounds at 9 weeks old!


----------



## Kalhayd

Cracks me up.. She's wearing fur mittens! 

I'm so curious to see how dark she will get! Bayleigh is so light.. And her little ears are way darker than Bay already! Can't wait to see her grow into whatever color she's meant to be! 

Her mom was a shade or two darker than Bayleigh and her dad fairly dark gold. I have a picture of her dad, but can't find her moms anywhere!


----------



## Krissi2197

I'm sorry but her legs made me snort with laughter. She looks so silly!


----------



## MrsCMomtoLucy

Have you thought of adding coconut oil to her chicken or dry food? You could then balance out the fat and protein. All my pups love the taste and it makes their coats look amazing. If you decide to add it, do it gradually. I feed 1 TBSP per meal but started out with a drizzle. They love the smell and might encourage Dory to eat her dry without you having to cook


----------



## Cpc1972

Her dad is beautiful. I love that red color. Her legs look adorable all shaved.


----------



## Kalhayd

MrsCMomtoLucy said:


> Have you thought of adding coconut oil to her chicken or dry food? You could then balance out the fat and protein. All my pups love the taste and it makes their coats look amazing. If you decide to add it, do it gradually. I feed 1 TBSP per meal but started out with a drizzle. They love the smell and might encourage Dory to eat her dry without you having to cook


That's actually a great idea! I'll ask the vet. 

My sister gives this to her chocolate lab as he has had skin issues & allergies forever! It works amazing and you always know when he doesn't get it because the skin issues return quickly!!


----------



## Tennyson

541 posts is quite the welcome home.

What a doll. Glad she's inhaling the chicken.
Not a vet but I'm willing to bet that her slight limp is the IV site being a little sore and she bumped it when she took a roll.
So happy she's gonna be okay.


----------



## MrsCMomtoLucy

A side note on coconut oil... You make a paste with turmeric and rub it on the gums/teeth you'll never have tarter build up. The pups will actual line up to get their teeth brushed. 
Can you tell I'm a fan of coconut oil?!?!


----------



## Cpc1972

Kalhayd said:


> That's actually a great idea! I'll ask the vet.
> 
> My sister gives this to her chocolate lab as he has had skin issues & allergies forever! It works amazing and you always know when he doesn't get it because the skin issues return quickly!!


It's one teaspoon per ten pounds of weight. So just start like the poster said above with a drizzle. Don't want any diahreaha issues. We actually stopped giving Chloe it because the vet freaked my mom out saying that we don't know what the long term pancreatic problems are.


----------



## G-bear

I love the "fur mittens". They make her feet look gigantic!!! Maybe all that chicken is going straight to her feet (instead of to hips as it does for me!). For someone who hates to cook you sure have been cooking a lot for Dory based on her food intake. Perhaps a new career is coming? Doggy chef? I can see it now--you'll be the Emeril Lagasse of the dog world. Bailey wants to know when he can come to dinner since you serve the good stuff


----------



## Kalhayd

Tennyson said:


> 541 posts is quite the welcome home


She's quite loved!


----------



## Kalhayd

G-bear said:


> I love the "fur mittens". They make her feet look gigantic!!! Maybe all that chicken is going straight to her feet (instead of to hips as it does for me!). For someone who hates to cook you sure have been cooking a lot for Dory based on her food intake. Perhaps a new career is coming? Doggy chef? I can see it now--you'll be the Emeril Lagasse of the dog world. Bailey wants to know when he can come to dinner since you serve the good stuff


Boiled chicken. I'm clearly on my way!  

Oddly enough I know how to cook- I just don't enjoy it.  unfortunately, my kids make me cook, too! LOL


----------



## Karen519

*Dory*

I would DEFINITELY SAY that Dory is loved. That's wonderful she is eating so much, I guess she loves chicken. The fact she'll eat something else in her kennel, when you aren't watching, I think might be telling. Are you trying a little hamburger and kibble in her kennel, too? I know you said you did so overnight one day.00

Sure is funny that Dory has taught you how to cook. God works in strange ways!!00

The pictures of Dory and Bayleigh are beyond precious. I'm sure that it's a love/hate relationship for Bayleigh. Reminds me of my Munchkin and Snobear. Munchkin was 10 or 11 when we got Snobear, at 8 weeks. There were times she would act like a Mom and lay outside his kennel, and other times he irritated her!! Munchkin would bat him with her paw, or just turn her head and ignore him, like Bayleigh does!!


----------



## Kalhayd

Karen519 said:


> The pictures of Dory and Bayleigh are beyond precious. I'm sure that it's a love/hate relationship for Bayleigh. Reminds me of my Munchkin and Snobear. Munchkin was 10 or 11 when we got Snobear, at 8 weeks. There were times she would act like a Mom and lay outside his kennel, and other times he irritated her!! Munchkin would bat him with her paw, or just turn her head and ignore him, like Bayleigh does!!


Yeah- I'd be lying if I said I wasn't worried. I just hope she learns to love her. I just have some guilt that we're making her senior years miserable bringing in a puppy that she clearly isn't in love with. She is my heart dog- love that old girl more and more everyday. Dory has also become our heart dog. If that is possible to have two. 


She is so naughty & loud! Last night we put her to bed around 10PM. Before I went to sleep I took her out for a potty break(not sure if this is the right thing to do!) and she went outside and then was like, uh, no. It is now time to play. We put her back in her kennel & she was biting the sides and barking for 30 minutes. Every 10 or so minutes I'd say, "Goodnight, Dory!" which she took as "oh, she is awake, lets bark louder!" LOL.


----------



## Karen519

*Dory and Bayleigh*

Lisa: Don't worry about Bayleigh. She is setting her boundaries. Another way to look at it, is that Dory is keeping her young and involved!

We always took our puppies and now our adult dogs out potty right before we went to bed.

I believe it's possible to have multiple heart dogs. I've loved every one of our dogs in a very special way, for different attributes!!


----------



## G-bear

Karen is absolutely right about Dory keeping Bayleigh young. Our Gracie was 10 when we got Bailey. She had recently lost her best friend, Goldie, and it seemed to age her tremendously. I absolutely believe dogs can grieve for their doggy friends. Gracie had slowed down, was lethargic and just didn't seem to want to do anything (including eat much of anything). Shortly after Bailey arrived it all changed. Gracie plays like a puppy now (although at 11 she tires much more easily than a 15 month old dog) and she just seems happier and more engaged. I have seen it many times with my older dogs when I have added a puppy. The puppies seem to give the older ones a new lease on life. Also don't worry that Bayleigh will feel like she isn't as loved as she was before Dory arrived. When you had your second child do you think your first child felt it was because you didn't love her? Of course not. Love multiplies but it doesn't divide.


----------



## Krissi2197

Kalhayd said:


> She is so naughty & loud! Last night we put her to bed around 10PM. Before I went to sleep I took her out for a potty break(not sure if this is the right thing to do!) and she went outside and then was like, uh, no. It is now time to play. We put her back in her kennel & she was biting the sides and barking for 30 minutes. Every 10 or so minutes I'd say, "Goodnight, Dory!" which she took as "oh, she is awake, lets bark louder!" LOL.


Taking her out for a potty break before she goes to bed, and before you go to bed is a good idea! Let her get it all out as much as possible so she can sleep longer through the night without having to go.

Are you getting her tired before bedtime? I don't let Cooper nap about an hour and a half before I put him in his crate for the night. That way he's nice and tired before bed. 

When you take her outside after her bedtime, try to make it as boring as possible. Pick her up, take her to her spot. Don't talk at all. Don't pet her. Just let her do her business. If she does, praise. If she doesn't, too bad, back to the crate she goes. Eventually she'll catch on that after a certain time, any trip outside is strictly business.

Obviously the circumstances with Dory are different since she's recovering, but that's what I've been doing with Cooper and it seems to be working well!


----------



## Kalhayd

Krissi2197 said:


> Taking her out for a potty break before she goes to bed, and before you go to bed is a good idea! Let her get it all out as much as possible so she can sleep longer through the night without having to go.
> 
> Are you getting her tired before bedtime? I don't let Cooper nap about an hour and a half before I put him in his crate for the night. That way he's nice and tired before bed.
> 
> When you take her outside after her bedtime, try to make it as boring as possible. Pick her up, take her to her spot. Don't talk at all. Don't pet her. Just let her do her business. If she does, praise. If she doesn't, too bad, back to the crate she goes. Eventually she'll catch on that after a certain time, any trip outside is strictly business.
> 
> Obviously the circumstances with Dory are different since she's recovering, but that's what I've been doing with Cooper and it seems to be working well!


We are. She actually played quite rough and hard for about 30 minutes before. Then we let her have a bully stick to keep her awake a bit longer. She did decent when I first put her in around 10PM, but when I was finally ready to crash at midnight & woke her to take her out- she was up and ready to go. 


I didn't stimulate her at all. Praised for going potty & straight back to the kennel. She was just quite insistent that she wanted to play. LOL.


----------



## Cpc1972

I wouldn't wake her up. If you take her out at 10 and then put her in her crate just leave her sleep and go to bed.


----------



## Kalhayd

Cpc1972 said:


> I wouldn't wake her up. If you take her out at 10 and then put her in her crate just leave her sleep and go to bed.


Will try this method tonight. I'll admit I may have kissed her little face about a dozen times.. so, I am sure I didn't help things there!  


She wakes about every 2.5-3 hours. It really is like having a newborn! LOL!


----------



## Kalhayd

G-bear said:


> Karen is absolutely right about Dory keeping Bayleigh young. Our Gracie was 10 when we got Bailey. She had recently lost her best friend, Goldie, and it seemed to age her tremendously. I absolutely believe dogs can grieve for their doggy friends. Gracie had slowed down, was lethargic and just didn't seem to want to do anything (including eat much of anything). Shortly after Bailey arrived it all changed. Gracie plays like a puppy now (although at 11 she tires much more easily than a 15 month old dog) and she just seems happier and more engaged. I have seen it many times with my older dogs when I have added a puppy. The puppies seem to give the older ones a new lease on life. Also don't worry that Bayleigh will feel like she isn't as loved as she was before Dory arrived. When you had your second child do you think your first child felt it was because you didn't love her? Of course not. Love multiplies but it doesn't divide.


Thanks for the reassurance. My hubby said she bit the puppy today. Which in dramatic husband talk it means she nipped at the air(no skin broke, puppy is fine). I know she will eventually come around. Working hard to make the kids give Bayleigh lots of attention, too. I am sure she is realizing they're ALL over the puppy and petting Bay here and there when they used to be ALL over Bay. 


I think I am going to take Bayleigh to the beach alone after work. Maybe with the kids and Dory can hang out at home with the hubby. Dory is being nicknamed "bubble puppy" until she can get all her vaccines. LOL.


----------



## Kalhayd

And I should add that I am so grateful she is home and healthy that this girl can bark at me ALL night, every hour on the hour. Well, at least for the next week or so.


----------



## G-bear

I just want to say it again...Dory is one VERY lucky puppy to have ended up with you and your family. The amount of love there is for that little girl is something very special for all of us here to "see".


----------



## Karen519

Lisa: reading about Dory and Bayleigh is like taking a walk down memory lane. I think a little alone time with Bayleigh will go a long way. I bet Bay was just setting boundaries.I can only imagine how grateful you are Dory is home! I wouldn't wake her up to go out again, if she's already asleep.


----------



## Kalhayd

Y'all sick of puppy pictures yet?  


We got our first bath since she smelled like a dirty gym shoe! And her first collar- which, went, well.. LOL


----------



## Cpc1972

Cute. She is like get this collar of of me. It's amazing how bright eyed she looks now that she is well.


----------



## Karen519

Never sick of puppy pictures. Dory looks so pretty and love her collar!


----------



## Kalhayd

Karen519 said:


> Never sick of puppy pictures. Dory looks so pretty and love her collar!


Her real collar is so much cuter! But vastly too big! Lol!


----------



## Cpc1972

Chloe came home from the breeder with a teal kitten collar. I think she wore that collar for a month. We didn't get her a regular doggie collar until the weather warmed up and we took her outside


----------



## Cpc1972

Just don't forget to take off her collar when she is in the crate at night or when you can't see her.


----------



## Kalhayd

Cpc1972 said:


> Just don't forget to take off her collar when she is in the crate at night or when you can't see her.


It's already off.


----------



## Cpc1972

Kalhayd said:


> It's already off.


My sister would laugh at my mom when she told her to take chloes collar off when she stayed there. She wasn't crated at home but was when my sister would take her. But now my sister has seen stories so she doesn't laugh at that anymore.


----------



## Karen519

*Dory*

Love the Hello, I'm Dory!!


----------



## SandyK

Love all the pictures!!! Dory and Bay will be friends soon enough. Enjoy the beach with just her and your kids!! I think it will be a good break from Dory. Just makes me smile every time I come here and read about Dory getting better every day!!


----------



## Kalhayd

SandyK said:


> Love all the pictures!!! Dory and Bay will be friends soon enough. Enjoy the beach with just her and your kids!! I think it will be a good break from Dory. Just makes me smile every time I come here and read about Dory getting better every day!!


She enjoyed the beach & the solo time with the kids & I. It surprises me how not a Dory fan she is. She loves all other dogs(including my sisters super activve lab!) 

Dory is significantly better. We're just blessed!! 

Now, if someone can remind her that there is better food than chicken- we'd be perfect! LOL! Her little belly is starting to get round. So, the chicken is helping! And she sneaks kibble when she thinks we're not looking. Ha!


----------



## Sandy22

Oh, she is so stinking cute! I have been following your ordeal, and am so very happy that she is on the mend!


----------



## Kevin Noon

My wife, danoon58, has been updating me on Dory since the beginning. Glad to hear she is doing better and enjoying being a puppy. 

Seamus and Sonny hope she continues to improve.

Kevin


----------



## Karen519

*Lisa*



Kalhayd said:


> She enjoyed the beach & the solo time with the kids & I. It surprises me how not a Dory fan she is. She loves all other dogs(including my sisters super activve lab!)
> 
> Dory is significantly better. We're just blessed!!
> 
> Now, if someone can remind her that there is better food than chicken- we'd be perfect! LOL! Her little belly is starting to get round. So, the chicken is helping! And she sneaks kibble when she thinks we're not looking. Ha!


Lisa: Maybe Dory will be like me and finally tire of chicken and include other things in her diet. That happened to me with Mint Chocolate Chip frozen yogurt. I ate it for years and finally got tired of it and now eat Icees, (similar to a popsicle)! So glad that you, Bay and kids had a good time with Bay!! Bay is probably a little bit jealous of Dory.


----------



## Kalhayd

She was in full on puppy mode this morning. She was even trying to chew concrete. She is going to keep us on our toes! Given her full speed running & sliding on our wood floors I'd say she is 100% and her limp is gone. She is a total land shark and bites at anything within biting range of her mouth- this includes us, toys, carpet, Bayleigh, anything. Working on the kids not letting her bite them(playing, not aggressive) and replace with a toy each time she takes interest in their arm.  


Re: food-


She LOVES, loves, loves, Bayleigh's food. However, it isn't going to help in the gaining weight department. We have to add one TBS of wet food to Bay's food so Bayleigh will eat it(even that is a diet version of Purina Pro). I think she prefers the chunks vs. the ground that the puppy food is. I'll have to hit the pet store and see if any of the higher quality foods offer chunky wet food to add to her dry kibble. She will eat the dry if it is moist- and loves you hand feeding it to her rather than her eating it independently(diva!). 


We added some natural(checked the ingredients and safe)peanut butter to her kong. She licked some and we put it in her kennel as she will be alone for a few hours this morning.


----------



## Karen519

*Lisa*

Lisa:

Just love hearing everything and anything about Dory!
Don't forget to take her collar off, before going in the crate.
Have fun at pet store!


----------



## G-bear

I don't know if this will work for Dory but when Goldie was ill and then dying the only dog food she would eat was the canned stuff made by Science Diet. It was called Savory Stew with chicken and vegetables. I think it also came in beef. It wasn't ground up and it looked kind of like human stew. The vet suggested it when Goldie lost interest in dog food and it worked. I think it is still available at Petco. Worked for Goldie. Maybe Dory will eat it?


----------



## PrincessDaisy

She looks amazing in her little furry Ugg Boots. LOL

Love those dogs.

Max


----------



## Kalhayd

G-bear said:


> I don't know if this will work for Dory but when Goldie was ill and then dying the only dog food she would eat was the canned stuff made by Science Diet. It was called Savory Stew with chicken and vegetables. I think it also came in beef. It wasn't ground up and it looked kind of like human stew. The vet suggested it when Goldie lost interest in dog food and it worked. I think it is still available at Petco. Worked for Goldie. Maybe Dory will eat it?


She's being a total diva! 

I'll grab some. She is eating a lot and about 1/4 cup of moist kibble. So we're getting there- but eventually have to find something she loves and try to get her on a schedule instead of shoving food in her face!


----------



## Kalhayd

PrincessDaisy said:


> She looks amazing in her little furry Ugg Boots. LOL
> 
> Love those dogs.
> 
> Max



LOL. She is a mess. A beautiful messx


----------



## Karen519

Hugs and kisses to Bayleigh and Dory!!


----------



## Indyfurkiddos

I'm not sure if you have it available, but our specialty pet store had goats' milk- they raved about all of its special properties (of which, digestive was one, I believe). It's also very nutritious and Beau loved it! Maybe find a kibble u want to keep her on, then moisten with the goats milk, eventually weaning off of it?! 

Regardless, reading about Dory's antics really warms my heart!! What a great ending!


----------



## Kalhayd

Thanks!
Less time to update. She's an insanely busy little girl! We were mopping today and she was chasing the mop & sliding all over the house. 

She loves my favorite over priced sandals.. Caught her attacking them. She looked like a great white shark attacking its prey! I took them back and gave her a toy.. She dropped the toy & chased me around the house trying to get them off my feet! 

We have to get more firm & work on training- but that'll come. Right now we're enjoying the chaos that a healthy puppy brings and loving it & her. 

She's quite fond of this spot in the house... Don't have the heart to tell her eventually she'll be too big to sleep here!


----------



## Kalhayd

One more because she's so stinking sweet(and slowly filling out!)


And one of her sister avoiding her!


----------



## Cpc1972

Adorable. Yesterday Chloe grabbed my nieces flip flop off the counter and no one knew until we looked outside and by that time she had a corner chewed off. Usually she isn't a counter surfer but if she. Is bored or in a excited state she will grab something. It's so nice to see Dory healthy.

I saw on Facebook a post from someone who helps parvo puppies. He works with a assistance program. They provide the test and then send them home with Iv and all the meds. Because otherwise as you know it's expensive to cure so a lot of puppies wouldn't have a chance without this assistance.


----------



## Kalhayd

Cpc1972 said:


> Adorable. Yesterday Chloe grabbed my nieces flip flop off the counter and no one knew until we looked outside and by that time she had a corner chewed off. Usually she isn't a counter surfer but if she. Is bored or in a excited state she will grab something. It's so nice to see Dory healthy.
> 
> I saw on Facebook a post from someone who helps parvo puppies. He works with a assistance program. They provide the test and then send them home with Iv and all the meds. Because otherwise as you know it's expensive to cure so a lot of puppies wouldn't have a chance without this assistance.


That's super awesome! When our vet gave us the first quote- I was like, "hey, that's not bad at all" She failed to mention it was per DAY! 

It's insanely expensive to treat & avoidable by vaccinating pets when they're old enough. And that makes me so so sad that it's not eradicated. Sigh. But, her story has a happy ending. But my heart still breaks when I think of the hell she went through. 

I mean- look at her here.. I just can't.


----------



## G-bear

Oh Lisa, those pretty sandals are probably just the beginning of a love affair with shoes. Between the age of 10 weeks and 4 months I think Bailey got around 15 pairs of my shoes (yes, I had way too many pairs of shoes). The final straw was a brand new pair of leather boots which I HAD NOT EVEN WORN. He gave them the look of a pair worn to clean a barn. Sigh. I wised up then and put all of my shoes in closet in an unused bedroom (where they remained until my adult daughter discovered them....but that is a whole different story) and dragged out the oldest, crappiest pair of shoes I owned. Those were the shoes I wore for the next 6 months and, for some obscure reason, Bailey never, not once, set his little munchers on them. Guess my boy has a taste for fine leather only.... So lest you learn the hard (and very expensive) lesson I learned, if you leave shoes lying around the house, as I do, either begin to buy them at Walmart or wear only old shoes because if Dory wants it, Dory can have it. She is simply too cute to say no to


----------



## AmberSunrise

Please know that all dogs do not respond to the vaccination ( Canine Parvovirus Explained ? Dogs Who Don?t Respond to the Vaccine | Champion of My Heart ... a real-time memoir ). 

The nature of a puppy's immunity system kicking in also leaves windows of time where the puppy is vulnerable - where the immunity from the dam wears off (until then any vaccination is wasted) and the next vaccination is given. The series of shots is designed to try to ensure all puppies are covered. 


Looks like Dora is doing very well  And is beautiful!



Kalhayd said:


> It's insanely expensive to treat & avoidable by vaccinating pets when they're old enough. And that makes me so so sad that it's not eradicated. Sigh. But, her story has a happy ending. But my heart still breaks when I think of the hell she went through.


----------



## Kalhayd

Sunrise said:


> Please know that all dogs do not respond to the vaccination ( Canine Parvovirus Explained ? Dogs Who Don?t Respond to the Vaccine | Champion of My Heart ... a real-time memoir ).
> 
> The nature of a puppy's immunity system kicking in also leaves windows of time where the puppy is vulnerable - where the immunity from the dam wears off (until then any vaccination is wasted) and the next vaccination is given. The series of shots is designed to try to ensure all puppies are covered.
> 
> 
> Looks like Dora is doing very well
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And is beautiful!
> 
> 
> 
> Kalhayd said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's insanely expensive to treat & avoidable by vaccinating pets when they're old enough. And that makes me so so sad that it's not eradicated. Sigh. But, her story has a happy ending. But my heart still breaks when I think of the hell she went through.
Click to expand...

Thanks. I wasn't implying she should have been immune. The statistical probability that she was infected due to a dog who wasn't vaccinated is quite high. 

My breeder swears all dogs were vaccinated on her property- but given how easily this is spread, it could have easily been brought to Dory via her mothers paws or a visitors shoes.

Adult dogs often carry it without any of the devastating symptoms that puppies will have. 

I guess in my naive head I assumed(maybe wrongly) that if people followed the puppy vaccine schedule at the very least- that the number of puppies impacted would be significantly lower. 

The number of dogs who don't respond to vaccines are quite lower than the vast majority of dogs who do respond and are subsequently protected.


----------



## AmberSunrise

I am personally hemming & hawing about my Aedan's DHLPP vaccination - he is due for his 1 year booster, but I visit my Towhee & her ~10 day old puppies - and there are 17 day old pups in the house as well. They should all still be protected by their dam's immunity in case he 'sheds' after his vaccine, but parvo is quite frightening.

ETA: Just got the go-ahead from his breeder


----------



## Kalhayd

Sunrise said:


> I am personally hemming & hawing about my Aedan's DHLPP vaccination - he is due for his 1 year booster, but I visit my Towhee & her ~10 day old puppies - and there are 17 day old pups in the house as well. They should all still be protected by their dam's immunity in case he 'sheds' after his vaccine, but parvo is quite frightening.


Yes, they should be. I'm not as concerned with boosters as I am with the original series. Per my vet, and the E vets, most dogs become fully protected after the initial series and boosters aren't needed.


----------



## Kalhayd

Kalhayd said:


> Sunrise said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am personally hemming & hawing about my Aedan's DHLPP vaccination - he is due for his 1 year booster, but I visit my Towhee & her ~10 day old puppies - and there are 17 day old pups in the house as well. They should all still be protected by their dam's immunity in case he 'sheds' after his vaccine, but parvo is quite frightening.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, they should be. I'm not as concerned with boosters as I am with the original series. Per my vet, and the E vets, most dogs become fully protected after the initial series and boosters aren't needed.
Click to expand...

I should clarify- that they'd do a titer to determine that- not just assume. Sorry!!


----------



## AmberSunrise

I usually do the puppy series and a one year booster - then they might be titered every few years beginning at 8 years old but usually do not need additional shots after the 1 year booster  Unless of course, they have to be kenneled -- which is rare. 

Except, of course, my girl who is bred - she gets annual shots since we cannot chance her immunity fading. 



Kalhayd said:


> I should clarify- that they'd do a titer to determine that- not just assume. Sorry!!


----------



## Karen519

*Dory*

What do you, Bayleigh and Dory have planned for fun?
Love all of the pictures!


----------



## Karen519

*My opinion*

I asked my vet about titers and my dogs shots. She said that sometimes the titers aren' t accurate. Some shots you must have legally, Rabies and distemper are two of them. Our Tucker and Tonka, get lyme shot,, lepto shot, bordatella, rabies, distemper and I believe that includes the parvo booster, everytime they are due. I would be too afraid for them not to have them.

I, too, had a dog, Mimi, who got parvo at 8 months old and survived.


----------



## Cpc1972

I think I read somewhere that the most dangerous time for a puppy for parvo is right before the last shot is given because that is when the immunity of mother wears off. So womewherr around 12 weeks. Lisa you may be right either the mother wasn't vaccinated or they were weaned two early. Our breeder gave to shots before chole even came home and we asked if it was to early and vet said it was so she ended up going ahead and still giving her three. Her breeder wrote down the dates and put the stickers on a record so our vet knew what shots she had.


----------



## Kalhayd

Cpc1972 said:


> I think I read somewhere that the most dangerous time for a puppy for parvo is right before the last shot is given because that is when the immunity of mother wears off. So womewherr around 12 weeks. Lisa you may be right either the mother wasn't vaccinated or they were weaned two early. Our breeder gave to shots before chole even came home and we asked if it was to early and vet said it was so she ended up going ahead and still giving her three. Her breeder wrote down the dates and put the stickers on a record so our vet knew what shots she had.


She was the youngest(and only golden) my vet has ever treated for parvo. I can't keep speculating how she got it, but IF we ever get a puppy again the "how do you plan to protect" will be on my list of questions to the breeder. It didn't even cross my mind that she'd be potentially at risk, honestly.

She threw up today- I'm super confident it's because we keep trying new foods. We're going to stick with one brand & strongly encourage her to eat it. 

She seems to like the wet version of Nutra puppy the best(it's chunky with chicken). Eventually, I'll slowly start to add dry in with it. 

We found an all natural cheese puff type treat she seems to love. So that's a plus & she LOVES apples & cheese. We're slowly getting there. 

She has found that Bayleigh's tail is quite fun to attack. She'll bite on, Bay gets up, and Dory goes for a ride. Ironically, Bayleigh seems quite tolerant of this- though we've been distracting with an actual toy when caught. 

She's doing very well. If we don't slip up on her every 1/2 hour potty breaks no accidents in the house. She's never pooped in the house- but as you know that's a lot more predictable.


----------



## Cpc1972

Adorable. I am picturing Baleigh with Dory holding onto her tail.


----------



## Amystelter

Awesome update!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## G-bear

Awww Dory, there is nothing like the feathering on a fully grown golden's tail to play with, is there? Lol. Glad Bayleigh is a tolerant girl. They are awfully cute together in the pictures you have posted. How are things going with the kids?


----------



## Kalhayd

G-bear said:


> Awww Dory, there is nothing like the feathering on a fully grown golden's tail to play with, is there? Lol. Glad Bayleigh is a tolerant girl. They are awfully cute together in the pictures you have posted. How are things going with the kids?


They're doing a lot better. We had to sit down and talk to our five-year old that while he thinks it's cute when she attacks the crotch of his pajama pants(while they're on him!) it won't be cute when she's a 60+ pound dog. So he's been doing well saying no and giving her something appropriate to chew on. She's really taken to him as their energy levels seem to match! 

Anyone know if Nutra is a good food? She'll eat 1/4 to a 1/2 a can a sitting which is significantly more than any other food. Ideally, we'd eventually like to keep her on a good food that'll keep her as healthy as possible. Right now it's about weaning off plain chicken. Haha.


----------



## Kalhayd

This stuff. Lol. Never heard of it before today- we went to our local crunchy pet store & this was one of very few puppy foods that came in a chunky variety. She doesn't like the ground in any brand we've tried.


----------



## Cpc1972

Kalhayd said:


> They're doing a lot better. We had to sit down and talk to our five-year old that while he thinks it's cute when she attacks the crotch of his pajama pants(while they're on him!) it won't be cute when she's a 60+ pound dog. So he's been doing well saying no and giving her something appropriate to chew on. She's really taken to him as their energy levels seem to match!
> 
> Anyone know if Nutra is a good food? She'll eat 1/4 to a 1/2 a can a sitting which is significantly more than any other food. Ideally, we'd eventually like to keep her on a good food that'll keep her as healthy as possible. Right now it's about weaning off plain chicken. Haha.



Yes NUTRO is a very good food. Our last golden Jake was on NUTRO.


----------



## Kalhayd

Awesome! She seems to enjoy it a lot.

Forgot to add she learned 'sit' today using filets. Imagine that! Ha! First I thought it was a coincidence- but after 20+ times in a row- I think it's her first skill.  

https://youtu.be/Mlj5j_IAs3s


----------



## Cpc1972

That's adorable. It's always great when the kids get involved. That story of your son is funny. 

We had to switch Chloe of the NUTRO because for some reason it made her itch. But it is a good food and Jake had a nice coat on it and did well.


----------



## Kalhayd

Cpc1972 said:


> That's adorable. It's always great when the kids get involved. That story of your son is funny.
> 
> We had to switch Chloe of the NUTRO because for some reason it made her itch. But it is a good food and Jake had a nice coat on it and did well.



I really hope this is the one. I have probably $150 worth of different foods in my pantry for her. Hoping I can donate opened bags to the Humane Society or the like when we find her food.


----------



## Cpc1972

Kalhayd said:


> I really hope this is the one. I have probably $150 worth of different foods in my pantry for her. Hoping I can donate opened bags to the Humane Society or the like when we find her food.


Our animal shelter here always takes food. We even have a organization that will take opened bags as long as it's put into zip lock bags.


----------



## Karen519

*Lisa*



Kalhayd said:


> I really hope this is the one. I have probably $150 worth of different foods in my pantry for her. Hoping I can donate opened bags to the Humane Society or the like when we find her food.


So glad your Humane Society will use it. Here's hoping this is the one Dory loves!! We've always fed Purina Pro Plan puppy and now Tucker and Tonka are eating the Lamb and Rice. I know puppies have to stay on the puppy food for a certain length of time.

Hugs and kisses to Dory!


----------



## Kalhayd

Karen519 said:


> Kalhayd said:
> 
> 
> 
> I really hope this is the one. I have probably $150 worth of different foods in my pantry for her. Hoping I can donate opened bags to the Humane Society or the like when we find her food.
> 
> 
> 
> So glad your Humane Society will use it. Here's hoping this is the one Dory loves!! We've always fed Purina Pro Plan puppy and now Tucker and Tonka are eating the Lamb and Rice. I know puppies have to stay on the puppy food for a certain length of time.
> 
> Hugs and kisses to Dory!
Click to expand...

We have a huge bag of this. But, she won't eat it plain. She is eating the Nutro Puppy wet- just wondering if we can mix the dry Purina Pro with it. Or if I should buy the dry Nutro large breed puppy and mix with that?

To be honest- I'm not even fully sure how much I should be feeding at her age(10 weeks today). The can says 1/2 a cup a day per 10 pounds. Not sure if that's enough. Yesterday she ate a full can spread between 3 meals. But, I don't want to upset her belly.


----------



## Cpc1972

What is the main meat source on that canned NUTRO?


----------



## Cpc1972

If I am reading it right it looks like that canned food is chicken based. If you have the proplan kibble that is chicken based you should be fine. When we switched Chloe to pro plan we stick to the lamb like the NUTRO. We didn't transition at all and she had no issues.


----------



## Kalhayd

Cpc1972 said:


> If I am reading it right it looks like that canned food is chicken based. If you have the proplan kibble that is chicken based you should be fine. When we switched Chloe to pro plan we stick to the lamb like the NUTRO. We didn't transition at all and she had no issues.


Yes, the NUTRO has three protein sources(chicken, lamb, and salmon) with chicken being primary. 

The Purina Pro Puppy Focus is chicken & rice.


----------



## Cpc1972

I think that canned NUTRO ultra also makes a dry kibble. But I doubt you want to buy more food lol.


----------



## Karen519

Lisa: I would ask the vet about how much you should give her.


----------



## Cpc1972

Here is the link to the dry NUTRO ultra that is the same as that wet food but a kibble

Dry Puppy Food - ULTRA? Holistic Puppy Foods | NUTRO® ULTRA&trade Dog Foods


----------



## Kalhayd

She is obsessed with Bayleighs food- but she can't have it. I wish I could find something that tasted just like it. May ask the vet.. I assumed originally it was because Bay was eating- but I let Bay come over & nibble hers- but she wasn't as interested. She tries to devour Bay's! Lol..


----------



## aesthetic

What're the ingredients in Bayleigh's food? I'm wondering if you can find another food with similar ingredients


----------



## Kalhayd

Guessing it'll be quite hard to match up. Bayleigh's is RX- so not sure. She surely doesn't need help with joints or losing weight.


----------



## Kalhayd

Bayleigh lets her lie next to her as long as she doesn't chew her, or move. Ha! And she's still quite fond of her favorite spot.


----------



## Cpc1972

I can tell she has gained weight. So cute.


----------



## Kalhayd

Cpc1972 said:


> I can tell she has gained weight. So cute.


I think she has, too, but she's still way under where she should be. She's eating more and more- but probably burning it off just as fast! Ha! If the girl isn't sleeping- she's on the move!


----------



## Cpc1972

Kalhayd said:


> I think she has, too, but she's still way under where she should be. She's eating more and more- but probably burning it off just as fast! Ha! If the girl isn't sleeping- she's on the move!



How much does she weigh?


----------



## Kalhayd

Cpc1972 said:


> Kalhayd said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think she has, too, but she's still way under where she should be. She's eating more and more- but probably burning it off just as fast! Ha! If the girl isn't sleeping- she's on the move!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How much does she weigh?
Click to expand...

If I'm weighing her correctly- around 10 pounds.


----------



## Kalhayd

Just weighed her again(weighed myself then her)- so not exactly accurate. 
She's 11.2 pounds. She was 7.5 pounds at the vet on Monday. So she's gained weight- for sure.


----------



## Kalhayd

She's picking up so fast! We've had no accidents in the house in a few days(she has us trained well!) 

Today we taught her down- so she knows sit & down. I'm fairly sure she'd jump through a burning hoop for chicken! Hahah! 

https://youtu.be/ZlZ38TBTqQ8


----------



## Cpc1972

Kalhayd said:


> Just weighed her again(weighed myself then her)- so not exactly accurate.
> She's 11.2 pounds. She was 7.5 pounds at the vet on Monday. So she's gained weight- for sure.


She is pretty choose where she should be. That's so great. I love the video.


----------



## Panama Rob

Dory is so awesome!!!!


----------



## jennretz

Love the video


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kalhayd

Thanks! We're impressed with her ability to catch on so quickly.

I've never been such a paranoid dog mom! 

I took her for her first walk tonight. Once around the block (1/2 mile) and then she was pretty tuckered out. I wasn't going to do that until she was fully vaccinated- but my hubby said to let her out of her bubble.. She did fairly well on the leash & we avoided the grass and stayed mostly on the sidewalk. 

I've been watching her sleep and she's breathing heavy- so now I'm all paranoid. Gah! My hubby is like she just walked 1/2 a mile on little legs! 

This girl! I actually woke her for a water break! It's insanity I tell you!!!

We're expecting a tropical storm tomorrow. Should make potty time super fun! Ha!


----------



## lex2016

So glad to read she's doing better!! 

I pick up my girlfriend and I's first Golden Friday. Actually first puppy period. I am so nervous.


----------



## Kalhayd

lex2016 said:


> So glad to read she's doing better!!
> 
> I pick up my girlfriend and I's first Golden Friday. Actually first puppy period. I am so nervous.


Awe! They're such great puppies(and dogs!)


----------



## Krissi2197

I was contemplating taking Cooper up and down the block tonight, but my paranoia got the best of me. I really want to take him out for a short walk cause I KNOW it'll tucker him out, but I'm so worried about the risks. x.x Obviously our situations are a lot different but gah I can understand you being worried; especially after what you and Dory went through!

She's a quick learner, though! Really quick to respond as well. You should teach her how to do household chores with that chicken. Eventually you won't have to lift a finger and she can take care of everyone in the house for you. 

Good luck in that storm tomorrow. Be prepared to get soaked cause she may be too afraid to go outside if it's loud and windy.


----------



## Cpc1972

Kalhayd said:


> Thanks! We're impressed with her ability to catch on so quickly.
> 
> I've never been such a paranoid dog mom!
> 
> I took her for her first walk tonight. Once around the block (1/2 mile) and then she was pretty tuckered out. I wasn't going to do that until she was fully vaccinated- but my hubby said to let her out of her bubble.. She did fairly well on the leash & we avoided the grass and stayed mostly on the sidewalk.
> 
> I've been watching her sleep and she's breathing heavy- so now I'm all paranoid. Gah! My hubby is like she just walked 1/2 a mile on little legs!
> 
> This girl! I actually woke her for a water break! It's insanity I tell you!!!
> 
> We're expecting a tropical storm tomorrow. Should make potty time super fun! Ha!


At least she can't catch parvo. When does she get more vaccines?


----------



## Kalhayd

Cpc1972 said:


> Kalhayd said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks! We're impressed with her ability to catch on so quickly.
> 
> I've never been such a paranoid dog mom!
> 
> I took her for her first walk tonight. Once around the block (1/2 mile) and then she was pretty tuckered out. I wasn't going to do that until she was fully vaccinated- but my hubby said to let her out of her bubble.. She did fairly well on the leash & we avoided the grass and stayed mostly on the sidewalk.
> 
> I've been watching her sleep and she's breathing heavy- so now I'm all paranoid. Gah! My hubby is like she just walked 1/2 a mile on little legs!
> 
> This girl! I actually woke her for a water break! It's insanity I tell you!!!
> 
> We're expecting a tropical storm tomorrow. Should make potty time super fun! Ha!
> 
> 
> 
> At least she can't catch parvo. When does she get more vaccines?
Click to expand...

I believe a week from Monday. That's her next appointment & the vet wanted to wait two weeks to let her immune system heals


----------



## G-bear

She has grown so much in the past week. I love the video and the picture of her sleeping in her favorite place. I also VERY impressed with her sit and down training. That is one smart puppy! I can't believe she has learned that at only 9 weeks of age. Amazing! Keep up the good work, Dory, and don't forget, it is your job to keep your mama on her toes. I know training your mom is hard work but it's worth the effort! After you get mom nicely trained you can work on dad and your 2 legged siblings. Pretty soon you will have the whole family trained!


----------



## Karen519

*Lisa*



Kalhayd said:


> Guessing it'll be quite hard to match up. Bayleigh's is RX- so not sure. She surely doesn't need help with joints or losing weight.


Lisa: Is Bayleigh on a food from the vet?
I would definitely ask the vet if they know of a food that is similar for Dory. I know that puppies have to eat puppy chow for a certain length of time, I believe it has special nutrients for them.
How much should Dory weigh and how much does she weight.
I just love the pic of Dory and Bayleigh. 
Love the pic of Dory on the shelf!
I'm sure Bayleigh loves her, she is just setting boundaries, and that's as it should be.


----------



## Karen519

*Krissi*



Krissi2197 said:


> I was contemplating taking Cooper up and down the block tonight, but my paranoia got the best of me. I really want to take him out for a short walk cause I KNOW it'll tucker him out, but I'm so worried about the risks. x.x Obviously our situations are a lot different but gah I can understand you being worried; especially after what you and Dory went through!
> 
> She's a quick learner, though! Really quick to respond as well. You should teach her how to do household chores with that chicken. Eventually you won't have to lift a finger and she can take care of everyone in the house for you.
> 
> Good luck in that storm tomorrow. Be prepared to get soaked cause she may be too afraid to go outside if it's loud and windy.


Krissi: Cooper is a doll. I would ask my vet before doing any walks, but I don't think it's a good idea. I believe they have to have all of their shots and bet a certain age.
https://www.quora.com/Is-it-safe-to-take-your-dog-outside-before-its-third-round-of-vaccines
Found this info, but I WOULD ALWAYS ASK MY VET, first.


----------



## Kalhayd

Karen519 said:


> Lisa: Is Bayleigh on a food from the vet?
> I would definitely ask the vet if they know of a food that is similar for Dory. I know that puppies have to eat puppy chow for a certain length of time, I believe it has special nutrients for them.
> How much should Dory weigh and how much does she weight.
> I just love the pic of Dory and Bayleigh.
> Love the pic of Dory on the shelf!
> I'm sure Bayleigh loves her, she is just setting boundaries, and that's as it should be.


Yes, she is on RX Hills Metabolic and Mobility. I believe she weighs somewhere in the 11 pound range. She should be around 15 pounds if that chart is accurate.


----------



## Ksdenton

Just catching back up on Dory. Wow you can tell she's growing. She's so adorable. Great job on the training. Smart little pup.


----------



## Karen519

*Lisa*



Kalhayd said:


> Yes, she is on RX Hills Metabolic and Mobility. I believe she weighs somewhere in the 11 pound range. She should be around 15 pounds if that chart is accurate.


I would tell vet Dory likes it and ask if they have a similar tasting food for puppies. Regarding weight, I thought I saw a chart saying 12 pounds is good for a pup her age.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

She's growing before my eyes, she looks great and such a smart little girl. 
Fun reading about her antics and the progress she's making. 

Hope Colin isn't too bad for you guys in FL, once it's finished with FL it's suppose to come up the Coast by me but I know your area will have it much worse. 

Hopefully you'll be able to get Dory out between the rain bands.


----------



## Kalhayd

Karen519 said:


> Kalhayd said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, she is on RX Hills Metabolic and Mobility. I believe she weighs somewhere in the 11 pound range. She should be around 15 pounds if that chart is accurate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would tell vet Dory likes it and ask if they have a similar tasting food for puppies. Regarding weight, I thought I saw a chart saying 12 pounds is good for a pup her age.
Click to expand...

Calling today as they requested updates every few days. I'll attach what I have. 12 pounds would be the lightest, with 15 being average.


----------



## Kalhayd

CAROLINA MOM said:


> She's growing before my eyes, she looks great and such a smart little girl.
> Fun reading about her antics and the progress she's making.
> 
> Hope Colin isn't too bad for you guys in FL, once it's finished with FL it's suppose to come up the Coast by me but I know your area will have it much worse.
> 
> Hopefully you'll be able to get Dory out between the rain bands.



Thanks! It's super quiet right now- so waiting on the BIG rain we're supposed to get.

Was able to take her out a couple times with just a heavy sprinkle. She doesn't seem to mind the rain- momma does! Ha!!


----------



## Ksdenton

We're looking forward to some rain for the yard. We got some last night but this morning is sunny and dry. 
Last night I let the boys outside when it was raining. They stood on the patio looking out into the yard when suddenly Chase ran out into the rain. The scooted around in circles with his eyes squinty and his head low as if he couldn't figure out what was getting him. Silly puppy.


----------



## Kalhayd

Ksdenton said:


> We're looking forward to some rain for the yard. We got some last night but this morning is sunny and dry.
> Last night I let the boys outside when it was raining. They stood on the patio looking out into the yard when suddenly Chase ran out into the rain. The scooted around in circles with his eyes squinty and his head low as if he couldn't figure out what was getting him. Silly puppy.


Ha! The visual literally made me LOL. 


I think the worst is supposed to be mid-late afternoon. Our County the schools stayed open, but slowly others are closing. We totally need the rain- but hoping we don't get any flooding. Sigh.


----------



## Kalhayd

Our drowned rat after a potty break. We have about 3" of water in our grass. She wasn't a fan.. Poor pup!


----------



## danoon58

Yes, but she still has those gorgeous boots on!! I'm so thankful that she's healthy and putting on weight.


----------



## Kalhayd

danoon58 said:


> Yes, but she still has those gorgeous boots on!! I'm so thankful that she's healthy and putting on weight.


My kids call them her poodle cut!


----------



## Amystelter

Loving dory's boots! So glad to see her looking so healthy. What a blessing -


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Karen519

*Dory*

Dory looks adorable, wet or not!! What did vet say about a food that might appeal to her and her weight?
Hope you guys are safe from the storm.


----------



## Kalhayd

Thanks. 


She is eating the Nutro Ultra wet Puppy w/ the dry Purina Pro Puppy mixed in. We also add a couple of tablespoons of plan chicken & mix. She was throwing up when we kept switching her foods- so not planning on doing it again anytime soon. She eats probably a full can of Nutro a day + 1 1/4 cup of Purina Pro Puppy. Some days less, some more. Plus training treats, the added chicken, and random items she finds throughout the house.  


This girl is insane w/ the biting. Tried distracting, replacing with a toy, and she just lunges at our faces/arms/anything her mouth can reach. LOL. She chases my 5-year old around the house biting as his ankles. We're getting some "Bayleigh never does this" from the kids. Oh, sweet kids- Bayleigh was over it by the time we brought ya'll home!  


Any other suggestions? I am positive she thinks 'no' means bite harder or chew my furniture faster!


----------



## Karen519

*Lisa*



Kalhayd said:


> Thanks.
> 
> 
> She is eating the Nutro Ultra wet Puppy w/ the dry Purina Pro Puppy mixed in. We also add a couple of tablespoons of plan chicken & mix. She was throwing up when we kept switching her foods- so not planning on doing it again anytime soon. She eats probably a full can of Nutro a day + 1 1/4 cup of Purina Pro Puppy. Some days less, some more. Plus training treats, the added chicken, and random items she finds throughout the house.
> 
> 
> This girl is insane w/ the biting. Tried distracting, replacing with a toy, and she just lunges at our faces/arms/anything her mouth can reach. LOL. She chases my 5-year old around the house biting as his ankles. We're getting some "Bayleigh never does this" from the kids. Oh, sweet kids- Bayleigh was over it by the time we brought ya'll home!
> 
> 
> Any other suggestions? I am positive she thinks 'no' means bite harder or chew my furniture faster!


I agree about not switching foods, if she has thrown up.. Some dogs have a very sensitive stomach.

As far as the biting, I hate to admit this, but our Gizmo used to bite my ankles as a pup and it hurt so much. When I couldn't get him to stop I would resort to putting him in the crate for awhile and I think the distraction worked, because when he came out, he wouldn't continue it. I also remember I had a long nightgown on when he did it and maybe he was enthralled with the fabric!!

Ken and I have found that every dog, even of the same breed, is an individual! One dog is an angel and the other is naughty!


----------



## Cpc1972

For the furniture get some bitter Apple spray from the pet store Or look up a recipe to make it yourself. When she chews spray it on then let her bite again. Furniture will start tasting bad. It a few days but Chloe stopped chewing my chair and the furniture. If it upsets your son to be bit you can also get a expen so they can stay seperated.


----------



## Kalhayd

Cpc1972 said:


> For the furniture get some bitter Apple spray from the pet store Or look up a recipe to make it yourself. When she chews spray it on then let her bite again. Furniture will start tasting bad. It a few days but Chloe stopped chewing my chair and the furniture. If it upsets your son to be bit you can also get a expen so they can stay seperated.


He's not really upset- 

I'm just seeing if we can correct the behavior properly- or she just has to outgrow. Bay did this, too, but honestly I don't remember a lot of her puppyhood. Seems you forget as they get older and become such good dogs! 

She really gravitated towards him- so he's usually the one on the receiving end of the biting. Just trying to encourage both her & him.


----------



## Cpc1972

My mom swears Jake didn't bite like Chloe. I don't remember and don't believe it. Those little puppies always seem to gravitate towards the little kids. Chloe was the first puppy my niece and nephew were around also. They have dogs but weren't born when they were puppies. Jake was three when Aiden was born.


----------



## danoon58

We used an exercise pen with Seamus. The crate was inside the pen. He is 13 months old now but in a larger pen when I can't keep an eye on him. 

The biting will stop.......

Debbie


----------



## Karen519

Lisa: I sure am no expert, but I think it's something they grow out of. I think dogs play with each member of the family differently. Maybe Dory thinks he likes it.


----------



## Kalhayd

Karen519 said:


> Lisa: I sure am no expert, but I think it's something they grow out of. I think dogs play with each member of the family differently. Maybe Dory thinks he likes it.



I'm fairly sure she does. She bites me, too. Even when I'm firm. I know she'll outgrow.. Eventually!


----------



## Cpc1972

We started to notice Chloe growing out of that stage at around five to six months. Thank goodness it doesn't last long.


----------



## Karen519

*Dory*

Hope you are all safe!


----------



## Kalhayd

Karen519 said:


> Hope you are all safe!


Thanks we are! Just very wet & a lot of rain(it's still raining!)

Another expected this weekend. Got to love Florida!


----------



## Kalhayd

This weeks update:


I *think* we have weaned her off chicken. Ha! 


She is consistently eating 1/2 a cup of Purina Pro Puppy with a splash of water with a 1/2 a 12 ounce can of Nutro Ultra Puppy added in. She eats about 95% of that when offered. We feed 3 X a day. She still LOVES Bayleigh's food and Bayleigh loves her food. These girls. LOL. I weighed her today at 12.9 pounds.  


We've taught her to follow us outside potty instead of carrying her out. I think she understands that "lets go potty" means she goes outside- but she'd squat and pee in a second if we didn't consistently take her and watch for signs. She is doing VERY well in this area- even with rain, puddles, and wind. Funny enough- last night we had probably 4" of water in our grass. We took both girls out and Bayleigh would step super slow, lift & shake her paw, and look at me like, "You're kidding, right?" Dory, being the insanely wild puppy she is- RAN through the pool in our backyard- rolled around- sliding like she was on a slip and slide- and came in looking like a proud drowned rat. She got a nice dry off before coming in- but she was oh so proud of herself. 


Bayleigh is still quite jealous and reserved with Dory. She is being very tolerant still and isn't growling even when I really think she should. Yesterday she had a rough day(Bay). Sporadically, she really struggles to get up. Especially if it is wet outside & she has been lying on our wood floors all night. She was trying to get up & Dory was in full puppy attack mode. We kept moving Dory so Bay could get up- but she kept coming back to jump on her head, bite her tail & ears, and Bayleigh just looked at me like, "We really have to keep her?" Once she was able to get up and move those stiff joints- she was off and Dory lost interest. 


Funny, though, I couldn't find ANY of Dory's toys(30+) and we were looking everywhere as she was chewing on everything.... My Hubby is like found them.. Bayleigh carried ALL of them in our spare room and tucked them under the bed. We put them back and we watched as she carried them in, one-by-one, and used her paw to shove them under. I don't see the BFF's coming anytime soon.  


We have taught Dory to sit, lie down, and give paw. She does this consistently unless she is being naughty and then she suddenly goes deaf. Even when she is biting if I say, NO! Sit! she will. But she is full on trying to attack while sitting. LOL. Next is stay. This is not as easy to accomplish as she has the attention span of gnat. LOL. 




Overall- she is doing great. We're super blessed. 


Love & hugs


Lisa, Dory, Bayleigh.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Really enjoying your updates, they're great. 
Seeing Dory rolling and sliding in the water must have been priceless.........great to hear how well she's doing and how much she is enjoying life. 

Too funny Bayleigh is taking the toys and hiding them.


----------



## Cpc1972

Lol hiding the toys is funny.


----------



## Krissi2197

I love how Bay hides all of the toys. Glad to see updates from you and Dory!! She sounds like such a smart girl, even if she does have selective hearing sometimes.


----------



## Our3dogs

Oh that was so cute to read about Bayleigh hiding the toys. It gave me a good laugh. While not Golden's, we had the same thing with our Corgi, Ralphie, when we brought home a 2nd Corgi.
We thought Ralphie would love a companion (we had suddenly lost our last Golden about 2 months before, and Ralphie had always been with other dogs). Well, Ralphie completely ignored Hannah. And this lasted about 4 months. It was like living in a household with 2 single dogs. Hannah would try and get him to play, but he would walk away. Hannah, would get this look on her face like "well, OK if that is how you want to be" and then she would go amuse herself. Then around 4 months (past the puppy stage) he decided she was OK to play with. Ralphie was just not a puppy kind of guy, but he was never mean to her so this was OK. Have fun with Dory!


----------



## Karen519

*Bayleigh*



Kalhayd said:


> This weeks update:
> 
> 
> I *think* we have weaned her off chicken. Ha!
> 
> 
> She is consistently eating 1/2 a cup of Purina Pro Puppy with a splash of water with a 1/2 a 12 ounce can of Nutro Ultra Puppy added in. She eats about 95% of that when offered. We feed 3 X a day. She still LOVES Bayleigh's food and Bayleigh loves her food. These girls. LOL. I weighed her today at 12.9 pounds.
> 
> 
> We've taught her to follow us outside potty instead of carrying her out. I think she understands that "lets go potty" means she goes outside- but she'd squat and pee in a second if we didn't consistently take her and watch for signs. She is doing VERY well in this area- even with rain, puddles, and wind. Funny enough- last night we had probably 4" of water in our grass. We took both girls out and Bayleigh would step super slow, lift & shake her paw, and look at me like, "You're kidding, right?" Dory, being the insanely wild puppy she is- RAN through the pool in our backyard- rolled around- sliding like she was on a slip and slide- and came in looking like a proud drowned rat. She got a nice dry off before coming in- but she was oh so proud of herself.
> 
> 
> Bayleigh is still quite jealous and reserved with Dory. She is being very tolerant still and isn't growling even when I really think she should. Yesterday she had a rough day(Bay). Sporadically, she really struggles to get up. Especially if it is wet outside & she has been lying on our wood floors all night. She was trying to get up & Dory was in full puppy attack mode. We kept moving Dory so Bay could get up- but she kept coming back to jump on her head, bite her tail & ears, and Bayleigh just looked at me like, "We really have to keep her?" Once she was able to get up and move those stiff joints- she was off and Dory lost interest.
> 
> 
> Funny, though, I couldn't find ANY of Dory's toys(30+) and we were looking everywhere as she was chewing on everything.... My Hubby is like found them.. Bayleigh carried ALL of them in our spare room and tucked them under the bed. We put them back and we watched as she carried them in, one-by-one, and used her paw to shove them under. I don't see the BFF's coming anytime soon.
> 
> 
> We have taught Dory to sit, lie down, and give paw. She does this consistently unless she is being naughty and then she suddenly goes deaf. Even when she is biting if I say, NO! Sit! she will. But she is full on trying to attack while sitting. LOL. Next is stay. This is not as easy to accomplish as she has the attention span of gnat. LOL.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Overall- she is doing great. We're super blessed.
> 
> 
> Love & hugs
> 
> 
> Lisa, Dory, Bayleigh.


Love reading the updates on Dory and Bayleigh. Maybe if you pick up and hold Dory while Bayleigh is trying to get up it will be easier. Sounds like she might have arthritis. Another thing that might help Bay would be a rug that she could lay on, so she can get her footing.

I think Bay might be interested in Dory's toys, or has decided she will be in charge of passing them out!!


----------



## Kalhayd

Karen519 said:


> Sounds like she might have arthritis. Another thing that might help Bay would be a rug that she could lay on, so she can get her footing.


Yeah, I think she likely does. I think we will have her go in w/ us when we take Dory to the vet next week. We have an area rug- she prefers the coolness of the floors OR asleep w/ my daughter.


----------



## Kalhayd

Harder and harder to take pictures of her! But here she is semi cooperating! She much rather lunge at the camera than sit pretty. 

Her newest trick is to Bark at us when we tell her no.. Always has to have the last word!


----------



## Cpc1972

She is so cute. Oh yeah I remember the barking stage when we would say no. Then the nose krinkles up.


----------



## Kalhayd

Cpc1972 said:


> She is so cute. Oh yeah I remember the barking stage when we would say no. Then the nose krinkles up.


Probably doesn't help that I laughed. She was so insistent that she's getting the last word.


----------



## SandyGold

Great updates! So happy to read about Dory's puppy antics. I think that Bay will warm up to her as she gets a bit older. Our 5 y/o golden girl has just accepted the pup who is now 5 months old. She plays with him more now that he is bigger.


----------



## Karen519

*Dory*

Dory is so cute!!


----------



## Ksdenton

Dory is so cute. I want to kiss that face. Although I'd probably get a jaws attack. Lol. 
I'm so glad Chase has never been a biter. I don't miss that from Bentley's puppy days.


----------



## Kalhayd

Ksdenton said:


> Dory is so cute. I want to kiss that face. Although I'd probably get a jaws attack. Lol.
> I'm so glad Chase has never been a biter. I don't miss that from Bentley's puppy days.



You most certainly would! I don't remember Bayleigh being a biter- but I could have blocked that out! 

We went to the pet store today- Dory loved being carried around as her feet weren't touching the floor & Bayleigh loved sniffing treats that weren't diet approved. We let Bay pick out a new toy & got Dory some Nylonbones. They were both in Heaven!


----------



## Cpc1972

So cute???


----------



## Cpc1972

Bayleigh has the same pink ID Tag as Chloe &#55357;&#56832;&#55357;&#56832;&#55357;&#56832;


----------



## Kalhayd

Cpc1972 said:


> Bayleigh has the same pink ID Tag as Chloe &#55357;&#56832;&#55357;&#56832;&#55357;&#56832;


It's got diamonds. Lol. Or crystals.


----------



## Cpc1972

Well they are a princess so it must be diamonds.


----------



## SandyK

Glad to see all the good updates on Dory!! Still laughing at Bayleigh hiding her toys!!:smile2:


----------



## Ksdenton

Love the pic of Bayleigh with her head out the window. She looks so happy. Do you get questions about Dorys fuzzy boots when in public?


----------



## Kalhayd

Ksdenton said:


> Love the pic of Bayleigh with her head out the window. She looks so happy. Do you get questions about Dorys fuzzy boots when in public?


Oh, yes! Although, yesterday at the store(just a local crunchy dog store) the cashier was handing out a phamplet about low cost vaccine clinic they were having this weekend. She goes to hand it to me, looks at Dory, and says- "oh, looks like she's vaccinated" uhm, vets typically don't shave legs to vaccinate puppies. Made me chuckle.


----------



## Karen519

*Lisa*

I just love hearing about "the furry girls!!" Love the pictures!0


----------



## Kalhayd

We're learning "leave it" and going on walks(vet approved as her biggest risk would be parvo- and well, she's eliminated that!) 

I'm still concerned she's too thin. It's hard to tell as I'm used to seeing chubby puppies- and she's not at all chubby! 

Sharing pictures! Cause I can't get enough of her!


----------



## Cpc1972

So cute walking together. I think her weight looks fine.


----------



## Cpc1972

My Chloe needs another golden lol. I am so jealous with everyone that has two. My dad just won't pull the trigger. Right now at GRRACE they have two Goldens under the age of two that would be perfect playmates. You guys are so lucky. Hopefully after the move we can get another one.


----------



## jennretz

Cpc1972 said:


> My Chloe needs another golden lol. I am so jealous with everyone that has two. My dad just won't pull the trigger. Right now at GRRACE they have two Goldens under the age of two that would be perfect playmates. You guys are so lucky. Hopefully after the move we can get another one.




LOL....I had to work on my husband for almost a year to get him to entertain getting a second dog. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kalhayd

jennretz said:


> Cpc1972 said:
> 
> 
> 
> My Chloe needs another golden lol. I am so jealous with everyone that has two. My dad just won't pull the trigger. Right now at GRRACE they have two Goldens under the age of two that would be perfect playmates. You guys are so lucky. Hopefully after the move we can get another one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL....I had to work on my husband for almost a year to get him to entertain getting a second dog.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

I started talking human baby... And poof, "let's get a puppy!" LOL!


----------



## Kalhayd

As you can see.. The biting is improving..


----------



## Kalhayd

Cpc1972 said:


> My Chloe needs another golden lol. I am so jealous with everyone that has two. My dad just won't pull the trigger. Right now at GRRACE they have two Goldens under the age of two that would be perfect playmates. You guys are so lucky. Hopefully after the move we can get another one.


Bayleigh would adamantly disagree with this statement!


----------



## Cpc1972

LOL. That's funny. My mom showed him the dog today and he loved him. But we have to rent for six months so right now it would be better to wait. Maybe he will change his mind after the move. Chloe needs a play mate.


----------



## Cpc1972

Kalhayd said:


> Bayleigh would adamantly disagree with this statement!


We would probably rescue and get one her age. She loves dogs so much.


----------



## Kalhayd

Cpc1972 said:


> Kalhayd said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bayleigh would adamantly disagree with this statement!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We would probably rescue and get one her age. She loves dogs so much.
Click to expand...

So does Bay. Just not Dory. I think if she was younger, like Chloe, it'd be different! 

My 8-year old is playing with her in our yard.. And geared up in jeans & boots! Ha!


----------



## Cpc1972

Yeah that's why if we do do it we will do it soon while Chloe is young. My mom isn't exciting enough for her and only plays for like 2 minutes. But when the kids are here or another dog she doesn't stop. She really needs a dog her age with her energy.

It will be fun to see dory grow up.


----------



## Krissi2197

Kalhayd said:


> As you can see.. The biting is improving..


That's pretty much what my arms and legs look like right now. Between that and scratching. It's awful. 



Kalhayd said:


> I started talking human baby... And poof, "let's get a puppy!" LOL!


LOL that's really funny.


----------



## JillD

My Hope is FINALLY starting to get the "no bite" thing. It has taken A LOT of training with replacements for our skin, bitter apple spray, and lots of reinforcement for "leave it". Still some mouthing and occasionally she gets carried away and needs a reminder, but we are making progress. It is amazing to me how much she has learned in the three weeks we have had her. Now that her UTI appears to be gone (still on antibiotics) she is making progress with her house training too. Down to just a small accident or two a day and often because we missed the signal.

For a puppy she has a pretty soft mouth. But when she is over tired, watch out!!! Then she goes crazy!!! LOL!!!

Dory is looking great!!! Bet our two March babies would LOVE each other.


----------



## Karen519

CPC: Yes, it would be better to wait if you're going to rent. Not all landlords accept a dog, and if they do, oftentimes it's just one dog and has to be under a certain wait. It's very nice to have two dogs, especially if they get along, but the reality is that it is twice as expensive. I'm not complaining, just stating facts, as I tend to be very emotional and make decisions with my heart!!


----------



## Karen519

*Lisa*

Lisa

Love the pics of Dory and Bay!!! I would ask the vet what he/she thinks of her weight. I thought our Tucker, the Golden we adopted was too thin, but our vet thought he was just right. He said that people are used to seeing overweight dogs.


----------



## Kalhayd

Karen519 said:


> Lisa
> 
> Love the pics of Dory and Bay!!! I would ask the vet what he/she thinks of her weight. I thought our Tucker, the Golden we adopted was too thin, but our vet thought he was just right. He said that people are used to seeing overweight dogs.



I will for sure. She and Bayleigh go on Thursday. She seems to eat a good amount. 2 cups of Purina Pro Puppy & a full 12 ounce can of Nutro Ultra puppy a day. Plus all kinds of treats and sometimes we add egg or cheese to her food.  

I can't see her ribs when she's standing- but she's not very full looking if that makes sense. But, given the fact that she weighed 7 pounds two weeks ago- I don't expect her to be at a perfect weight yet! 

You can kind of tell there.. Now mind you she's standing next to Bay who needs to lose 25 pounds! Sigh! :/


----------



## Kalhayd

JillD said:


> My Hope is FINALLY starting to get the "no bite" thing. It has taken A LOT of training with replacements for our skin, bitter apple spray, and lots of reinforcement for "leave it". Still some mouthing and occasionally she gets carried away and needs a reminder, but we are making progress. It is amazing to me how much she has learned in the three weeks we have had her. Now that her UTI appears to be gone (still on antibiotics) she is making progress with her house training too. Down to just a small accident or two a day and often because we missed the signal.
> 
> For a puppy she has a pretty soft mouth. But when she is over tired, watch out!!! Then she goes crazy!!! LOL!!!
> 
> Dory is looking great!!! Bet our two March babies would LOVE each other.


She is, too. But with us, not so much the kids yet. I agree- I bet they'd be the best of friends! I'd love for a GRF play date!!


----------



## Kalhayd

My five-year old said: "you sure are cute & fluffy- but you don't listen very well" 

I think she grew overnight!


----------



## Cpc1972

Lol. That's cute. She is getting bigger.


----------



## Jamm

What a darling girl!


----------



## JillD

What a beautiful girl!!! I love the 5 year honesty. LOL.... I think she is looking great.

We are still working on this potty training thing. Ugh. I think the UTI early on has taught her it's okay to go in the house. She goes outside when I take her no problems, but will just as easily go inside. I know she is only 10.5 weeks, but it's frustrating. Three accidents already since 7:00 this morning. So I guess we are going to have to do the strict crate training thing, which I'm not fond of, but if it works.


----------



## swishywagga

I'm so glad she's doing so well, love the photos!.


----------



## Kalhayd

JillD said:


> What a beautiful girl!!! I love the 5 year honesty. LOL.... I think she is looking great.
> 
> We are still working on this potty training thing. Ugh. I think the UTI early on has taught her it's okay to go in the house. She goes outside when I take her no problems, but will just as easily go inside. I know she is only 10.5 weeks, but it's frustrating. Three accidents already since 7:00 this morning. So I guess we are going to have to do the strict crate training thing, which I'm not fond of, but if it works.


She's doing so good here. We took her outside every 20-30 minutes and she'd go. She goes out about every hour now.. No accidents in awhile. She's not trained, we are!


----------



## Ksdenton

Cpc1972 said:


> My Chloe needs another golden lol. I am so jealous with everyone that has two. My dad just won't pull the trigger. Right now at GRRACE they have two Goldens under the age of two that would be perfect playmates. You guys are so lucky. Hopefully after the move we can get another one.



I have to say I'm very happy we added another golden. I think they really like having each other too. It's helped a lot with Bentley by adding another.


----------



## Karen519

*Dory*

Love reading all of these happy updates on Dory! What a difference a few weeks make. Dory is definitely a MIRACLE girl!!


----------



## Krissi2197

What a cutie!! They grow quick, huh?


----------



## Karen519

*Dory*

Just wishing you, Dory and Bay, a beautiful day!


----------



## Wicky

Love catching up on Dory's progress. It is great to see her looking so bright and happy and full of puppy mischievousness!!!!


----------



## Kalhayd

Thanks for all the kind words! 

Here's our sweet girls. Bayleigh was sitting for her treat, hence the tongue, but still pretending Dory doesn't exist.


----------



## Kalhayd

Dory really loves her! Poor Bay!


----------



## JillD

This is the SAME look that Scout gives me when Hope is loving on him. LOL. Like...."if I pretend she isn't here, will she go away?" Haha!!! But after three weeks now, they are running around the yard together, walking together, and he is mildly interested in her now. More because he gets treats when he is good to her. LOL. But he still prefers to stay a safe distance. And like Dory, Hope ADORES him. At least he only gives her a little growl when she climbs on his face when he is tired. Nowadays he really lets her chew all over him. He has a fluffy tail that she finds irresistible! What am I going to do with this silly girl? 

Wish they could have a play date. We tried a puppy playtime at Petco and this obnoxious 6 mo German Shepard was too rough with her and scared her. She needs someone her own size. 

Enjoy your beauty. I am so thrilled she is doing so very well.
Jill


----------



## Karen519

*Bay*



Kalhayd said:


> Dory really loves her! Poor Bay!


Maybe BAY is just trying to get used to all of the adoration and attention!!


----------



## Kalhayd

Karen519 said:


> Kalhayd said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dory really loves her! Poor Bay!
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe BAY is just trying to get used to all of the adoration and attention!!
Click to expand...

She's fairly gentle and patient- but there has been no playing on Bayleigh's end, yet. She will come up for loving now when the puppy is near- but won't even sniff Dory.  Bay is out for a walk with the kids.. She's getting plenty of solo love.. But she's not quite fond of her little sister, yet!


----------



## Krissi2197

Kalhayd said:


> Thanks for all the kind words!
> 
> Here's our sweet girls. Bayleigh was sitting for her treat, hence the tongue, but still pretending Dory doesn't exist.


I never realized how fast they grow until you put a comparison image like that!


----------



## Kalhayd

My intention was to do weekly- but, with a fast moving puppy & an adult dog who isn't a fan.. It's not an easy task!


----------



## Kalhayd

JillD said:


> Wish they could have a play date. We tried a puppy playtime at Petco and this obnoxious 6 mo German Shepard was too rough with her and scared her. She needs someone her own size.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Enjoy your beauty. I am so thrilled she is doing so very well.
> Jill



I wish so, too.


----------



## Sandy22

Kalhayd said:


> Dory really loves her! Poor Bay!


I love this photo of the two of them together! Dory is looking up to her big sis. Bayleigh will come around soon. Your story about her hiding Dory's toys had me giggling. When I was a teenager, my family almost always had a senior and golden puppy at the same time, and it brings back such fond memories. They will be buds in no time. Dory will help keep Bayleigh young!


----------



## Kalhayd

Finally brought out my real camera! She's 11 weeks old today.. Love the one where she's about to take off! Hahahah.


----------



## Cpc1972

Beautiful pictures. It's nice to bring out the good camera sometimes and get good pictures.


----------



## Kalhayd

Cpc1972 said:


> Beautiful pictures. It's nice to bring out the good camera sometimes and get good pictures.



Now if I could figure out how to make a signature. Bayleigh refused to participate in photos!


----------



## G-bear

My gosh but Dory has grown! She is such a pretty little girl! I especially like the pics with Bayleigh. I know that, "Go away kid. Don't bother me." expression well. Gracie wore it with Bailey when he was a puppy. When things got really bad and Bailey was in full on puppy mode Gracie used to walk up to us and hide her head between my legs or my husband's legs. We have discovered that Gracie believes if she cannot SEE the problem (i.e. Bailey) she has made herself invisible and Bailey can't see her. Lol. It will get better. Six months from now they will be friends. Now Gracie and Bailey are BFFs and one is rarely without the other.


----------



## Kalhayd

G-bear said:


> My gosh but Dory has grown! She is such a pretty little girl! I especially like the pics with Bayleigh. I know that, "Go away kid. Don't bother me." expression well. Gracie wore it with Bailey when he was a puppy. When things got really bad and Bailey was in full on puppy mode Gracie used to walk up to us and hide her head between my legs or my husband's legs. We have discovered that Gracie believes if she cannot SEE the problem (i.e. Bailey) she has made herself invisible and Bailey can't see her. Lol. It will get better. Six months from now they will be friends. Now Gracie and Bailey are BFFs and one is rarely without the other.



Yeah, I'm worried. I'm hoping you're right. I hate to think Bayleigh won't warm up to her. She's so stubborn and so used to being the queen. I'm almost wondering if she's intimidated because Dory is so little. 

We kind of laugh because she goes out of her way to NOT make eye contact. She doesn't growl when the puppy goes up while she's eating.. She just turns her head.. The puppy comes up and kisses her- she turns her head.. It's fairly comical- but worried we're making Bay depressed. 

Looking forward to her loving Dory as much as we do!


----------



## Kalhayd

Your two babies are beautiful! Almost like an oreo on the bed! So so so sweet!


----------



## Kalhayd

Can't wait for her vet appointment on Thurday.

Thinking about switching at least the wet food up. She doesn't love it unless we doctor it. I don't want to withhold until we know she's at a healthy weight. I have NO idea how much she should be eating.. But she eats 12 ounces of wet, 2 cups of dry daily. Often mixed in is cheese, yogurt, chicken, or ground beef. 

Sometimes she doesn't remotely finish- so wondering if I'm offering too much? I'm guessing the vet could tell me. I'd love to wean her to only dry. I'll ask about that, too.  

She's learned: sit, paw, down, and leave it. With leave it- she won't take it when ? we say OK- lol. Working on that.. She's like lady, you said LEAVE IT, now you're saying okay?!? Ha! 

She's too good with the kennel. She goes in around 9, and I wake her up to go potty at 6:30! Not a peep out of her all night! Admittedly she hardly sees the kennel on the weekends- and tomorrow is her first day with the dog sitter coming since we work. She was supposed to come today, but my five-year old woke us up vomiting- so she stayed home with Dad. Wish us luck, worried about the sitter. She will come at 10, 1, 2:30. It's like a kids daycare expense. 

Happy Monday!


----------



## Krissi2197

Those are beautiful photos! It's so amazing seeing her grow. She's improved so much since the beginning of this thread. <3


----------



## Baileysmommydog

Wow! She is growing like a weed. She looks fabulous. I have faith that Bay will come around. It's only been a couple of weeks and she's used to her routine. The little bundle of energy probably scares her a bit. I finally found the recipe for the dog treats I'd mentioned awhile back. Maybe even your Bay would like them. I suggest feeding them outside as they can be a bit sticky. 

Frosty Paws
1 quart vanilla yogurt
1 med banana
2 tbsp peanut butter
2 tbsp honey

Puree the banana, add peanut butter, honey and mix till smooth. Add in yogurt and blend.
Fill small cups and freeze until solid. 

My old Bailey loved this treat but it sure was sticky. It was always an outside treat.
I used to make them in dixie cups. I think you could even use a homemade popsicle makers like you would for kids treats.

Let me know if you use it.


----------



## Kalhayd

Baileysmommydog said:


> Wow! She is growing like a weed. She looks fabulous. I have faith that Bay will come around. It's only been a couple of weeks and she's used to her routine. The little bundle of energy probably scares her a bit. I finally found the recipe for the dog treats I'd mentioned awhile back. Maybe even your Bay would like them. I suggest feeding them outside as they can be a bit sticky.
> 
> Frosty Paws
> 1 quart vanilla yogurt
> 1 med banana
> 2 tbsp peanut butter
> 2 tbsp honey
> 
> Puree the banana, add peanut butter, honey and mix till smooth. Add in yogurt and blend.
> Fill small cups and freeze until solid.
> 
> My old Bailey loved this treat but it sure was sticky. It was always an outside treat.
> I used to make them in dixie cups. I think you could even use a homemade popsicle makers like you would for kids treats.
> 
> Let me know if you use it.



Thanks! We will this weekend! Bayleigh can't have frozen things. It's super weird, but if she eats anything too cold she instantly throws up. She used to LOVE ice cubes and such- then her belly no longer allowed it. 

I threw some green beans from the fridge into her bowl and apparently they were still too cold because she instantly threw up. 

We bought the puppy some nylochew things that were venison flavored. They're supposed to take awhile to chew and figured they'd help when she's being a shark & give our calves a break.. We have one to Bay and she consumed it in 2 minutes.. Then she walks up to Dory happily chewing on hers, and gently pulls it from her mouth. She hasn't been messing with ANYTHING she has up until tonight.. So at least she approached her.. Sadly, since Bay is on a strict diet, she didn't get to keep her new winnings! But, I was like hey, progress! LOL


----------



## Cpc1972

Bayleiyh ate a nylabone. Chloe is a huge chewer with those but has never ate one. She does the dogwood sticks that have actual stick in them but never just a nylabone.


----------



## SandyK

Glad things are going well. Just love seeing pictures of both of your girls. Dory is getting so big!! Hope all goes well at vets on Thursday.


----------



## Kalhayd

Cpc1972 said:


> Bayleiyh ate a nylabone. Chloe is a huge chewer with those but has never ate one. She does the dogwood sticks that have actual stick in them but never just a nylabone.


It's the brand of the chewy. They're not the actual plastic ones- but softer. It takes the puppy two days to chew threw them..


----------



## Cpc1972

Kalhayd said:


> It's the brand of the chewy. They're not the actual plastic ones- but softer. It takes the puppy two days to chew threw them..


Oh you had me worried. I am like I don't those are made to be ate lol.


----------



## Karen519

*Lisa*

I'm sure Dory's appt. will go well tomorrow. Ask the vet about how much she should be eating, etc. Keep us posted! Love to read about Dory and Bay.


----------



## Kalhayd

Thanks, Karen. 


We're sure she will get a glowing report, too!  Should be fun as I am taking both pups in solo!


----------



## Karen519

*Lisa*

Lisa: Keep us updated on both of your pups today!


----------



## Kalhayd

Karen519 said:


> Lisa: Keep us updated on both of your pups today!


Thanks, Karen.  


Will do. They don't go until 4:30. 


So- we tried the Wellness brand chunky food. (core, maybe?) mixed with her Purina Pro Puppy and she seems to like it a lot. However, she still races over to Bayleigh's food- and Bayleigh races over to her food. LOL. So, we're feeding separate for now.


----------



## Gleepers

Penny has been looking super thin too but she eats a ton so we haven't worried about it. I've got to schedule a vet apt for next week but she feels like a rock now. Had her tested for worms a few weeks ago and came back negative.


----------



## Kalhayd

Gleepers said:


> Penny has been looking super thin too but she eats a ton so we haven't worried about it. I've got to schedule a vet apt for next week but she feels like a rock now. Had her tested for worms a few weeks ago and came back negative.



She was dewormed 2 weeks ago. My vet does it as a precaution up until a certain age. I haven't seen anything in her stool, but she does look on the thin side.


----------



## Kalhayd

Or maybe I'm just used to seeing fat puppies.


----------



## Kalhayd

Dory found Bayleighs hiding spot..


----------



## G-bear

That is such a sweet picture! Do you think Bayleigh is starting to like Dory maybe just a little bit? Actually the expression on Bayleigh's face is, "Ok, kid. You can stay but no snoring! At my age I need my rest." They are both such beautiful dogs and those "boots" of Dory's are adoreable. It is hard to believe how far she has come in the past 3 1/2 weeks! All thanks to the fact that you are an absolutely fantastic and watchful fur mom.


----------



## G-bear

BTW how did the vet appt go? Hoping it was ALL good news


----------



## Kalhayd

Vet appointment went great! 

Dory got her 2nd set of vaccines and will get her last set in 3 weeks(at 14 weeks of age). She started trifexis as I'm super paranoid about heartworm with the the plethora of mosquitos in Florida! Also will help with flea preventative. Haven't seen any fleas, but she's been itching & the vet found a dead one. 

You ready for this? She's 18 pounds! She was 7.1 pounds 2.5 weeks ago!!! I almost passed out. Apparently, I can stop freaking out she's not eating enough.    

She kept commenting on how big her paws are. I'm guessing she's not the runt like Bay is. 

Bayleigh went, too. She gave some samples for the stiff joints. She's refusing them. We've been so blessed that Bay didn't have a flea issue, but since she found a dead one on Dory we started her on Bravecto. 

We did a full panel blood work on her- just to make sure she's still healthy. Lots of bumps on her, but she's not concerned. Praying everything comes back normal there! 

In two months Bayleigh has lost 6 pounds! The diet is working!!! So happy!! She'll have to suffer through greenbeans and blueberries for snacks!  


No, Bayleigh isn't pleased that she comes to her secret spot. She lightly growled.. But then is like fine, stay, just don't touch me! She's comfortable enough to steal treats from Dory & Dory is comfortable enough to steal them right back! 

Great appointment with two healthy pups! Feeling blessed!!


----------



## Cpc1972

That is a sweet picture. Glad that vet appointment went well. I bet the vet is suprised at her recovery. That is a good weight. My guess normally at her age about 2 cups of food a day. It won't be long and she will be in that lanky cute stage.


----------



## Amystelter

Awesome update! She looks great! Paws are big, bet she's Going to be a big one!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Krissi2197

Yay I'm so glad she's doing alright! It's really funny; I was about to comment on how big her paws were until I saw your vet said the same.


----------



## Karen519

*Dory*

It is such a blessing that both Dory and Bay had great check-ups!!
Wow!! 17 lbs.! Did vet tell you how much to feed her. Love the picture of Bay and Dory!!


----------



## Kalhayd

Karen519 said:


> It is such a blessing that both Dory and Bay had great check-ups!!
> Wow!! 17 lbs.! Did vet tell you how much to feed her. Love the picture of Bay and Dory!!


I forgot to ask! I was so happy she's 18 pounds, figured she's obviously getting enough!


----------



## danoon58

Yay Dory! Good girl gaining weight. It's so nice to be able to smile at Dory's antics instead of worrying about her. And the boots ----- just adorable!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

What a great picture, great to hear how well Dory and Bayleigh are both doing.


----------



## Jentobey

She's adorable.:smile2:


----------



## Kalhayd

This is quite possibly the pickiest puppy ever! She sure loves her treats & human food(chicken, steak, apples, blueberries, etc!)

She turned her nose up at Fromm food, wellness brand and she's snubbing Purina Pro Puppy. She lost interest in Nutro ultra canned, too. 

The only food she gobbles down is Wellness core that's like 95% protein with an added veggie(says 95% chicken with broc). She WILL eat the other stuff, but it's after she realizes that's it! 

Tickets for Finding Dory tomorrow- because, well, duh!


----------



## Kalhayd

Guess my question is- we should really be trying for the puppy formulas, right? And is there a con to wet food?


----------



## aesthetic

Kaizer's been on an all life stages food for as long as he could eat kibble. His breeder feeds it, so I continued to feed it. I don't think it's impacted him negatively at all


----------



## Cpc1972

To tell you the truth the ingredients on chloes grain free adult are not that much different then the large breed puppy. I think you want to make sure it has a Dha for brain health in very young puppies.


----------



## Kalhayd

I'm moistening(hate that word, lol!) her kibble overnight so I can add the wet to it. My goal is to eventually get her to eat just the kibble- but currently she has other plans!  

I'm assuming the Wellness Core has all the nutrition she needs.. At least I hope! She gobbles it down in a minute!


----------



## Kalhayd

I don't think the wellness has everything she need alone.. So, hope we can still sneak some dry kibble in.


----------



## Gleepers

I'm having pretty much the same issue with Penny. I keep trying different things and she will try it a couple times then refuse it. I'm thinking at this point when I finish all the stuff in the house that I'm going to try the honest kitchen base that you add your own meat to. It might be a tad more $$ but probably less than throwing away bowls of 1/2 eaten dog food.


----------



## Ksdenton

Bring the pups to my house. After a few feedings next to my boys they will be gobbling up whatever you put down. Chase came to us half interested in his food. I am now looking to get him a slow feeder bowl.


----------



## rooroch

Mine have been on Acana Pacifica (All life stages grain free) from 4 months of age due to Grits ichtyosis and reaction to food with grains and chicken. It smells strongly of fish and they love it. But then they will eat anything I put down!! My Yorkie (4lbs) was very picky until she got Acana and I now have to watch her weight!!

Lovely to see how well Dory is doing and congratulations on the way you have looked after her since you got her. Most people would have given up due to cost, etc.


----------



## Kalhayd

rooroch said:


> Mine have been on Acana Pacifica (All life stages grain free) from 4 months of age due to Grits ichtyosis and reaction to food with grains and chicken. It smells strongly of fish and they love it. But then they will eat anything I put down!! My Yorkie (4lbs) was very picky until she got Acana and I now have to watch her weight!!
> 
> Lovely to see how well Dory is doing and congratulations on the way you have looked after her since you got her. Most people would have given up due to cost, etc.


Do speciality stores sell this? Chewy is about to send me stock purchase options!


----------



## Kalhayd

Ksdenton said:


> Bring the pups to my house. After a few feedings next to my boys they will be gobbling up whatever you put down. Chase came to us half interested in his food. I am now looking to get him a slow feeder bowl.



You have tricks? Or just really good eaters! Bayleigh used to be a good eater, now she's snubbing too. Since she's overweight & an adult- I'm more stubborn with her. Sigh!


----------



## Kalhayd

So, thankfully I asked my vet about the wellness core stuff- apparently it's a topper, not a nutritional based food. She said to leave the food for 20 minutes at each meal(3X a day) and then pick up. She will catch on quick that it's eat, or go hungry. She did finally this evening- not a lot(1/2 a cup!) but she ate plain kibble. 

She also suggested the Nutro Large Breed puppy kibble (we've used the wet previously) as the kibble is smaller & often easier for picky eaters. So now for kibble in our pantry we have: purina pro, Fromm, Hills metobolic & mobility(bay), Nutro ultra large breed puppy, Orijen. We look like the dang SPCA. Anyone local need some?  

Also, she has a large bump near her shoulder- right where she was vaccinated- didn't notice until the vet closed. Assuming it's okay? Will ask Monday.


----------



## aesthetic

The bump is pretty normal i think. Kaizer didn't have any reaction to his vaccinations (except being tired) but I talked to a couple of my other friends who have dogs around his age and some of them got that bump. If it doesn't disappear within the next couple of days, I'd definitely ask the vet to check it out


----------



## Krissi2197

I really love her dog bowl!

I went to the vet with Cooper on Wednesday, and he had a small bump on his shoulder. It seems to have went down/away though by today, so if it's still there within a few days, I'd call your vet about it. Otherwise I think it's normal.


----------



## Cpc1972

Kalhayd said:


> So, thankfully I asked my vet about the wellness core stuff- apparently it's a topper, not a nutritional based food. She said to leave the food for 20 minutes at each meal(3X a day) and then pick up. She will catch on quick that it's eat, or go hungry. She did finally this evening- not a lot(1/2 a cup!) but she ate plain kibble.
> 
> She also suggested the Nutro Large Breed puppy kibble (we've used the wet previously) as the kibble is smaller & often easier for picky eaters. So now for kibble in our pantry we have: purina pro, Fromm, Hills metobolic & mobility(bay), Nutro ultra large breed puppy, Orijen. We look like the dang SPCA. Anyone local need some?
> 
> Also, she has a large bump near her shoulder- right where she was vaccinated- didn't notice until the vet closed. Assuming it's okay? Will ask Monday.


Now that Dory is at a good weight pick a food and do exactly what the vet said. It works. Chloe was like this for a few days after bringing her home. She quickly learned that she had to eat when her food was put down. This is pretty normal for puppies. The bump is also normal from her shot.


----------



## Kalhayd

We are.. It's hard.. But we are..


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

Do you mix a little bit of water with her kibble? We have always done that at the recommendation of our vet. It softens it up a bit for them.


----------



## Kalhayd

fozziesmom said:


> Do you mix a little bit of water with her kibble? We have always done that at the recommendation of our vet. It softens it up a bit for them.


We were. She said it's not needed that this stage(she's 12 weeks today). She said not to add wet as she's eating around the dry to get to the wet. So, we shall see. She ate 3/4 cup of kibble for breakfast. I like that the Nutro Ultra is small pieces.. Every other is nearly the same size as Bayleighs.


----------



## Kalhayd

Here's our naughty girl at 12 weeks old! Can't believe how fast time is going!


----------



## danoon58

Wow!! She is getting so big. I check on her every time I am on this forum.


----------



## JillD

So sweet!!! Our girls are just a few days apart. . How is she doing with the biting? Mine does really well with my husband and I and even my older son, but I think she still thinks that my 13 year old daughter is a litter mate and goes to town with her. They sure are cute hooligans. How is Bayleigh doing with her?


----------



## Cpc1972

She is so big. Amazing how far she has come.


----------



## Kalhayd

JillD said:


> So sweet!!! Our girls are just a few days apart.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . How is she doing with the biting? Mine does really well with my husband and I and even my older son, but I think she still thinks that my 13 year old daughter is a litter mate and goes to town with her. They sure are cute hooligans. How is Bayleigh doing with her?



She does very well with my hubby & I. But she's very bitey with the kids still(more my 5-year old than my 8-year old) so we're training them as much as her! 

Bayleigh still acts like she doesn't exsist. She will take her toys & dory will come and grab it back. They almost look like they're playing tug a war, but if the toy is dropped, or Bay loses it to Dory, she doesn't go after it again. Slow steps.. But Bayleigh isn't in love quite yet!


----------



## Krissi2197

Yay!! Happy 12 weeks, Dory!! 

It's so amazing how just 4 weeks ago she looked so much different. I'm so happy she's growing into a healthy happy dog!!


----------



## Karen519

*Dory*

Dory is growing up-she is a Miracle!!00


----------



## Kalhayd

Karen519 said:


> Dory is growing up-she is a Miracle!!


Thanks! We're certainly blessed with her!

Today, our sweet girl stood by the slider. We let her out and she immediately went potty. Maybe it's clicking?!? 

A fun game of pull the puppy!


----------



## SandyK

Love "pull the puppy":grin2:


----------



## JillD

Adorable!!! What a sweet picture of them.


----------



## Kalhayd

Practicing the golden smile and distracted by grass...


----------



## Cpc1972

Sweet girl. She has a pretty smile,


----------



## jennretz

She's growing so much and the little tongue poking out is so cute!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kalhayd

https://youtu.be/uvy-edlO8js

Excuse my face, lol. My 8-year old was recording. She's so stinking cute & smart! She's also incredibly healing and helping relieve a lot of stress while we're worried about her big sister- except, of course, when she's using us as her personal chew toy!


----------



## G-bear

Beauty AND brains. I love it. And I think the chewing on Bayleigh may well be a puppy sign of affection. Unfortunately not one Bayleigh is keen on...


----------



## Krissi2197

Dory is super smart!! She's really quick to respond to your commands, too. 

I was actually going through the first 20 or so pages of this thread. It's so amazing how one month can make a difference.


----------



## Kalhayd

G-bear said:


> Beauty AND brains. I love it. And I think the chewing on Bayleigh may well be a puppy sign of affection. Unfortunately not one Bayleigh is keen on...


Right? LOL. Poor Bay. Puppy doesn't catch on to her subtle signs..


----------



## Kalhayd

Krissi2197 said:


> Dory is super smart!! She's really quick to respond to your commands, too.
> 
> I was actually going through the first 20 or so pages of this thread. It's so amazing how one month can make a difference.


I read back from time to time, too. It's simply amazing how well she's doing. We feel beyond blessed with her. <3


----------



## swishywagga

I'm so glad she's doing so well after her rough start, she's adorable!.


----------



## Karen519

*Krissi*



Krissi2197 said:


> Dory is super smart!! She's really quick to respond to your commands, too.
> 
> I was actually going through the first 20 or so pages of this thread. It's so amazing how one month can make a difference.


This picture of Cooper is so sweet!!0

I just love the size of his paws!!0


----------



## Karen519

*Lisa*



Kalhayd said:


> Practicing the golden smile and distracted by grass...


Lisa:

Dory is so photogenic!! She is a miracle baby!0


----------



## Kalhayd

She almost appears calm in these.. She's my favorite subject to photograph nowadays even when she's lunging at the camera!


----------



## Krissi2197

Kalhayd said:


> She almost appears calm in these.. She's my favorite subject to photograph nowadays even when she's lunging at the camera!


Those are such lovely pictures! Sad that her fur boots are almost gone though. :3


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Dory is such a doll, what a smart little girl too.
The video and pictures are really great, she's getting so big, what a pretty girl.


----------



## jennretz

Not only is she beautiful, she's growing and looking healthy 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ksdenton

It's so wonderful to see this little girl that we all prayed for is growing and healthy.


----------



## G-bear

She is such a beautiful girl. Looking at photos of her now and seeing what a healthy and gorgeous girl she is it is hard to believe how sick she was a month ago. She's come such a long way! All thanks to you


----------



## Karen519

*Dory*



G-bear said:


> She is such a beautiful girl. Looking at photos of her now and seeing what a healthy and gorgeous girl she is it is hard to believe how sick she was a month ago. She's come such a long way! All thanks to you


Thank God Dory is alright!


----------



## Kalhayd

Wow! Came here and read all these replies in tears. 


She is an amazing little girl. Although, the biting is insane, we are so very proud of her and how far she has come! Yes, I am so sad her little boots are going away. Although it is nice to not have to answer questions regarding them!  


Thank you all for rooting her on and your kind words and encouragement!


----------



## Kalhayd

Shh! Don't tell Bayleigh!


----------



## Cpc1972

All the pictures are beautiful. I can't believe how big Dory is.


----------



## SandyK

What a beautiful picture of Bayleigh and Dory!!!0


----------



## swishywagga

Beautiful girls!.


----------



## jesscamp616

Keep an eye on her eating, but otherwise I think this is normal. When we got my pup from the breeders, I was terrified that she was sickly because she was so quiet and sleepy.
BUT -- she was just sleepy. It took her a few days to get acclimated, but then her energy started becoming apparent, haha. Pups sleep a lot though! So anticipate plenty of naps.


----------



## Wicky

Just to say that that is just a lovely photo of Bayleigh and Dory!


----------



## Jessie'sGirl

Same facial profile. Beautiful photo.


----------



## Kalhayd

jesscamp616 said:


> Keep an eye on her eating, but otherwise I think this is normal. When we got my pup from the breeders, I was terrified that she was sickly because she was so quiet and sleepy.
> BUT -- she was just sleepy. It took her a few days to get acclimated, but then her energy started becoming apparent, haha. Pups sleep a lot though! So anticipate plenty of naps.



Thanks. We figured it out.


----------



## G-bear

You know looking at the picture of Bayleigh and Dory they look almost like mother and child. Oh dear, best not to tell Bay that They are both so lovely. Beautiful, perfect girls.


----------



## MrsCMomtoLucy

Love the two together! Beautiful pups.


----------



## Kalhayd

G-bear said:


> You know looking at the picture of Bayleigh and Dory they look almost like mother and child. Oh dear, best not to tell Bay that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They are both so lovely. Beautiful, perfect girls.



We've called Bayleigh "momma" or "mom" since she was a puppy. I'm not sure why- but we've realized she's actually not very maternal at all. I love Irony!


----------



## Karen519

*Lisa*



Kalhayd said:


> We've called Bayleigh "momma" or "mom" since she was a puppy. I'm not sure why- but we've realized she's actually not very maternal at all. I love Irony!


Perhaps with Bay and Dory it's a love, hate, relationship!!:wink2:


----------



## Kalhayd

Happy 14 weeks to our naughty girl!  

She's super afriad of the fireworks. Trying to comfort as they're banging loudly every minute in our community. She's slowing getting used to them. 

She's still super picky eater. Trying grain free as she's itching like crazy still. 

She knows: sit, down, paw, speak, roll over, stay all consistently. Come is a work in progress. 

Land shark days are slowly improving and she's slowly starting to lose some puppy hair in her brush. 


She goes to the vet Saturday for her last set of shots & her weigh in. I think she's around 23 pounds if my scale is right. And starting to look quite lanky! Added her 14 week shot in comparison with her 11 week shot! Growing way too fast!!


----------



## G-bear

Awww...her sweet little boots are almost gone! Happy 14 weeks you sweet little girl! I hope you know how loved you are by your family and how very lucky you are


----------



## Cpc1972

Kalhayd said:


> Happy 14 weeks to our naughty girl!
> 
> She's super afriad of the fireworks. Trying to comfort as they're banging loudly every minute in our community. She's slowing getting used to them.
> 
> She's still super picky eater. Trying grain free as she's itching like crazy still.
> 
> She knows: sit, down, paw, speak, roll over, stay all consistently. Come is a work in progress.
> 
> Land shark days are slowly improving and she's slowly starting to lose some puppy hair in her brush.
> 
> 
> She goes to the vet Saturday for her last set of shots & her weigh in. I think she's around 23 pounds if my scale is right. And starting to look quite lanky! Added her 14 week shot in comparison with her 11 week shot! Growing way too fast!!


She is adorable and smart. Heads up on the food. When we switched Chloe it took a good month or two to see the itching stop. From what I have read that can be pretty normal to see itching stop when new food is tried.


----------



## jennretz

She still has her fur boots


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BaileyzMom

AWWW she is so cute!


----------



## Karen519

*Dory*

Dory sure is cute and is growing.
My neighbor was just telling me how well the THUNDERSHIRT works for her Golden Girl, who is terrified of storms and fireworks.
You can buy them at PetSmart and Petco. Read instructions on how to use.

Thundershirt
Search Results


----------



## Karen519

*Lisa*

Lisa

How are Dory and Bayleigh doing?


----------



## Kalhayd

Karen519 said:


> Lisa
> 
> How are Dory and Bayleigh doing?


I posted an update in Bayleigh's thread. 


Dory, oh, Dory. 


Bayleigh has this massive water bowl. She drinks insane amounts of water and it avoids us having to fill too many times throughout the day. Dory has decided that this water bowl also doubles as a puppy pool. She jumps in, splashes, barks at the water and spills 3 gallons of water onto our tile floors. She then tracks it throughout the house because she looks like a drowned rat! 


The land shark phases seems to be ending with all of us minus my son. She still treats him as her personal chew toy; but she is starting to do some tricks for him, too. Slowly improving there. 


Food- She is so picky. However, she gobbled down 1 and 1/14 cup of Taste of the wild mixed with 2 TBS of Wellness wet. She ate it again this morning so I am guessing she may like it, for now anyway. 


We went to the pet store yesterday and she was the star of the show. She showed off her skills to earn treats from the ladies, happily carried a new toy she picked out to the register, and tricked everyone into thinking she was so well behaved for a puppy.  Work it, Dory! 


She gets her final set of shots on Saturday. She is lanky and awkward and we love her to pieces!


----------



## swishywagga

I'm so glad she's doing well, please give her a cuddle from me while I try to get over my puppy fever!.


----------



## G-bear

Remember I told you I would always take Dory's side????...poor girl needs a puppy pool in the HOUSE! It's hot there in Florida. She's just trying to keep cool. Lol. She has come so far in the past 6 weeks. All because of you and your family


----------



## Kalhayd

Forgot to add this little pup mastered climbing on the couch! And she's had some more swim sessions in her indoor "swimming pool". 

Poor Bay is like "why the heck are you swimming in my water bowl?!?"


----------



## Karen519

*Pool*

I agree that Dory and Bay need a pool!! We bought one of those huge, round, blue plastic ones for the backyard, before our Tonka and Tucker graduated to the inground pool. When we bought our home, we weren't looking for a pool, but when we saw it, we were in love!!






*Did you get my private msg. about the Weight Management Purina Pro Plan (for Bayleigh), Tucker and Tonka eat?*


----------



## Kalhayd

Karen519 said:


> I agree that Dory and Bay need a pool!! We bought one of those huge, round, blue plastic ones for the backyard, before our Tonka and Tucker graduated to the inground pool. When we bought our home, we weren't looking for a pool, but when we saw it, we were in love!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Did you get my private msg. about the Weight Management Purina Pro Plan (for Bayleigh), Tucker and Tonka eat?*


They have a pool outside- inside she's made a makeshift one.  we're actually adding an inground pool next summer.

I did. She actually has some & wont eat it. Given her current situation the vet & I will allow her to go back to the foods she likes & take her off the RX food she's on now.


----------



## Karen519

*Lisa*



Kalhayd said:


> They have a pool outside- inside she's made a makeshift one.  we're actually adding an inground pool next summer.
> 
> I did. She actually has some & wont eat it. Given her current situation the vet & I will allow her to go back to the foods she likes & take her off the RX food she's on now.


Lisa: Yes, let her eat what she likes. It will be wonderful to have a pool!! It's a lot of work and I'm glad that Ken doesn't mind tending to it. When we move, which will probably be soon, we will really miss it! The summers in Chicago are so short, 2-2 1/2 months, it just isn't long enough! Would love to move to Florida, by Ken can't take the humidity, so it doesn't look promising.


----------



## Kalhayd

Dory had her last vet appointment today. Insane that she doesn't have to go back until she's spayed now. 

She's 29.4 pounds. Doing great. She has a minor ear infection that we will start using a rinse to cure. Other than that, she's perfect.


----------



## Jamm

Woohoo!! and such a pretty girl


----------



## JillD

Pretty girl!!!


----------



## aesthetic

What a beautiful girl!!


----------



## Cpc1972

Wow Dory is getting big.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Dory is such a doll.


----------



## Kalhayd

Happy 15 weeks, Dory! 

This week milestones include: 

1. Couch jumping
2. Successfully toilet paper roll stealing 
3. Successfully peeing outdoors(and asking to go)
4. Puppy dog facing for treats
5. Wood chewing
6. Sister pestering 
7. Moved to family bed sharing 


Oh, how we love her & all her naughty quirks!


----------



## swishywagga

Happy 15 weeks Dory!.


----------



## Karen519

*Dory*

Happy 15 weeks, sweetie!!
You are doing great! 
You are a little miracle and your family loves you so very much!!


----------



## Kalhayd

Today we did our first beach visit with Dory since she's now fully vaccinated. She was like a seasoned pro! She loved it, jumped around, bit & barked at the water & had a blast! We did give her some off leash time and she listened very well when we called her to come back!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Happy 15 weeks to Dory, she's becoming such a pretty golden girl. 

Great beach pictures, looks like she and Bayleigh had a fun day.


----------



## CedarFurbaby

Happy 15 weeks Dory!


----------



## G-bear

Bayleigh looks so happy glad they both had fun.


----------



## Cpc1972

Great pictures. Looks like they had a blast.


----------



## Kalhayd

G-bear said:


> Bayleigh looks so happy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> glad they both had fun.


They did. Love how happy Bayleigh is near water. She's only wades, whereas her pesky sister full on swims.


----------



## Karen519

*Happy*

Looks like your girls enjoyed themselves!


----------



## BaileyzMom

Looks like they had a blast!


----------



## Kalhayd

16-weeks old! Insane!


----------



## PrincessDaisy

Happy 16 weeks Dory. What a pretty girl you are becoming.

Bayleigh is a beautiful Golden. Ear flappies and a scratch from me.

Max


----------



## Kalhayd

Meant to add the photo she didn't look stoned in, lol!


----------



## Kalhayd

Does this look like the face of of a puppy who ate a chunk of your wood floor? Yes, the floor.


----------



## Krissi2197

Kalhayd said:


> Does this look like the face of of a puppy who ate a chunk of your wood floor? Yes, the floor.


I think that Dory was framed because there is no way something with that face can do ANYTHING wrong.


----------



## Karen519

*Dory*



Krissi2197 said:


> I think that Dory was framed because there is no way something with that face can do ANYTHING wrong.


Dory: That can't taste very good!


----------



## JillD

OH NO!!! Gracie's teeth are coming out like crazy and she is chewing everything.


----------



## CedarFurbaby

I love that picture of dory who ate the wood floor!


----------



## Kalhayd

Krissi2197 said:


> I think that Dory was framed because there is no way something with that face can do ANYTHING wrong.




She is quite good at flashing those big brown eyes when she has done something naughty!


----------



## aesthetic

Are you sure it was Dory?! There's no way she could do anything wrong..especially with a face like that! I think you may have some kinds of evil monster in your home. One that likes blaming innocent little puppies!!


----------



## jennretz

She looks innocent to me 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Amystelter

Kalhayd said:


> Does this look like the face of of a puppy who ate a chunk of your wood floor? Yes, the floor.




Sorry but that is a guilty face if I ever saw one.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Hootie821

Kalhayd said:


> Does this look like the face of of a puppy who ate a chunk of your wood floor? Yes, the floor.


OMG! She is so incredibly cute! :wink2:


----------



## Kalhayd

She's incredibly lucky she's so cute. It's not an easy fix as they're real wood floors.. Sigh!!


----------



## Cpc1972

Wow she is getting so big.


----------



## Cpc1972

Kalhayd said:


> She's incredibly lucky she's so cute. It's not an easy fix as they're real wood floors.. Sigh!!



Chloe has our patio door scratched.some was done by Our last golden Jake. My dad goes that will be the last thing replaced as we are selling the house. They are very lucky they are so cute.


----------



## Kalhayd

Happy 17 weeks to our big girl! 

I *think* we're fully potty trained!! She's around 36 pounds. She's super smart and we're super blessed! 

She knows consistently: sit, down, stay, paw(right & left as well), play dead, roll over, come(finally!), no(finally), leave it(including stuff she shouldn't have!) give it, speak. 

She can get on the couch & loves being up there! She's not crated at all at night anymore and given some small freedom during the day(if we're gone less than 2 hours). She's such a miracle puppy and we're so blessed to have her in our lives!


----------



## Kalhayd

Forgot to add, she has a course strip of adult fur down the center of her back & she's losing teeth. She's quickly leaving puppy hood in the dust to embrace her "teenage" phase!


----------



## Kalhayd

Of course- she's not always well behaved!


----------



## Cpc1972

Lol. She thinks the dress needs hemmed so she is saving you from spending money at a seamstress.


----------



## danoon58

Dory is obviously just playing with you. She is such a beautiful little girl.


----------



## CedarFurbaby

Oh hehe that looks like one determined naughty pup!


----------



## Krissi2197

Cooper has that streak going down his back too! It seemed to have popped up overnight. He hasn't lost any teeth yet though from what I can tell, which is worry some since a lot of puppy parents here have teething puppies at an age younger than 16 weeks. 

I'm glad Dory is doing so well!! She's growing so fast. And so big too!


----------



## Karen519

*Love the pics!*

I love the pics of Bay and Dory together, at different ages!!


----------



## Kalhayd

Oh, boy. 


This girl. 


So instead of sharing all of her feats(she is a smart, stubborn, goofy, girl) I will share puppy antics. This, too, shall pass!  And when it does, I'll miss that crazy puppy phase.. or so they tell me. 


Things she's destroyed. 


1. My backyard. Think large trenches with mud all over my patio thanks to lots of wet, raining, days! 
2. 3 Victoria's secret bras
3. One more wood plank on our floor
4. Enough paper products to wrap an entire house. 
5. The most painful? My daughter's $400 dance bag. 


Newest naughty skills
1. Counter surfing. 
2. Climbing onto tables and taking naps
3. Digging lots and lots of holes(this will be eliminated now as dad gave her free reign of my backyard)
4. Jumping into bathtubs as my children bathe
5. Barking. She is so so so vocal


She still randomly pees in my house(and least that isn't a lot). Oddly enough she barks to come IN, but not OUT. However, she will sit and wait by the door unless and we can recognize her queues, so her accidents really are sporadic- but throw me a bone, Dory! 


Oh, and she acts like a total blonde 85% of the time- so much so we've nicknamed her "Doh Doh Dory"  Bay was goofy and lala then, too, so I know this will go away. Now that we're home and back on a schedule I expect less damaged goods. Dad gave her way too much freedom as she tricked him into believing she was so relaxed and "calm" for a puppy! Maybe she isn't as Doh Doh as she lets off, LOL! 


Totally cute... I was putting Bayleigh's collar away and she instantly perked up. She assumed collar meant walk. I felt bad for her and asked my hubby to take her for the walk. He strapped her collar on and went looking for the leash.. He was saying, "we have how many leashes and I can't find any of them?!?" And her she comes, trotting with a leash in her mouth!  






She is getting so huge(I'll share photos later as I haven't taken any in a week or so!) All and all she is great. She is a happy, healthy, couch jumping, blanket stealing, counter surfing, sweet girl. She's proven to be amazing for my human babies in the healing process and I am trying to let her in more to help with my healing, too. She makes is VERY hard to ignore her, LOL.  




Lisa


----------



## G-bear

Oh Dory, you just have to cut your mama a break here! I mean a $400 dance bag? What were you thinking puppy? Find yourself a nice pair of $2 flip flops from Walmart and go to town on those. NOT the good stuff! As for those counters? Sweetie you will do a whole lot better if you just wait for your mama to give you the stuff on them. Give her those sad puppy eyes and that roast will be yours. It works every time. And the digging in the yard? Well, that just has to stop. You don't want one of your people to fall in one of those holes and break a leg or something! Think about it...broken leg=no walks. Growing up is hard for us goldens. My mom calls me her Peter Pan dog 'cuz she says I will never grow up! But being a puppy is just so darn much fun!!!! Just give 'em all kisses. They melt when you do that and they just can't stay mad at a cute lil ol puppy Your friend, Bailey


----------



## Kalhayd

As promised. 19-week old, Dory. She makes us so proud!


----------



## Kalhayd

A few more.


----------



## Cpc1972

Gosh that is funny. Your right she is huge. I can't believe how big she is. She doesn't look like a puppy anymore.


----------



## G-bear

She is so pretty!! Love the one of her on the table. She looks right at home there. Lol. She's beautiful, Lisa


----------



## Amystelter

Can't believe how big she got! Simply adorable. 

About the table... For a short time I had a black lab aka hodini. Midnight could not be contained until finally we built a hard wire bracket to keep him in the kitchen. At that time I had an all glass kitchen table that sat on two glass pedestals (it was an 80s style). I came home one day to find it shattered all over the floor. He only got one little cut but it could have really done some damage. I only had him for a short time because it was not a dog for apartment living but I loved that little devil

Glad your table is wooden


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

What a girl Dory is.......enjoyed reading about her antics and yes the day will come when you'll look at your sweet laid back well behaved girl resting on the floor beside you and you'll laugh when you remember these times. 

She's growing into a beautiful girl.


----------



## Kalhayd

Amystelter said:


> Can't believe how big she got! Simply adorable.
> 
> About the table... For a short time I had a black lab aka hodini. Midnight could not be contained until finally we built a hard wire bracket to keep him in the kitchen. At that time I had an all glass kitchen table that sat on two glass pedestals (it was an 80s style). I came home one day to find it shattered all over the floor. He only got one little cut but it could have really done some damage. I only had him for a short time because it was not a dog for apartment living but I loved that little devil
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Glad your table is wooden
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Oh, goodness! That could have ended badly. My friend/co-worker as a 6-month old golden puppy(Kramer), and while in his crate in the living room he managed to scoot it across the floor and eat 1/2 the side of her couch THROUGH. the crate. I said, you win! 

In a rush to get my kids to school & me to work(2nd day back for the kids, first for me) I blanked and didn't crate her. We had insane amounts of rain so our walker was very late(2:30) and Dory was a perfect angel. No accidents, nothing destroyed. 

She only messes while playing with the kids.. It's like she gets too distracted to remember to ask to go! :/


----------



## aesthetic

She's gotten so big!! And beautiful  Kaizer likes laying on the coffee table in our family room too. That behavior started after it started getting hot outside, I guess the coffee table is cool on his belly. He takes naps there too (never when I'm home though so).

I think she's doing fairly well if her accidents are only because she got excited when playing!! I think it's totally possible that she's just so into playing that she forgot to ask. Sometimes Kaizer forgets that he has to go (because he's preoccupied with training or something that has his entire focus) and he only remembers when he really has to go, and then we have to run out the door. It doesn't happen often, but in your case, maybe take her out before she plays and then right after?


----------



## Ksdenton

Dory has gotten so big! She's just beautiful. 

So has your yard turned into a mushroom farm like mine has? All this wet ground. Ugh.


----------



## Karen519

*Dory*

Lisa: Dory has grown up so much! Love the picture of her on the table! What a doll!


----------



## Gleepers

Are you sure our puppies aren't related? 
Penny is a PITA too, but luckily hasn't destroyed anything of to much value. And she's a pretty handy paper shredder. I just hand her the pile of junk mail and credit card offers and let her go to town.


----------



## Kalhayd

We finally got approved for our local dog park. They're fairly strict with entrance guildlines. 3 meetings with the owners to establish that she was friendly, shot records proof, and a socialization test. Thought we were applying for college. Makes me feel confident that the other dogs needed to do this, too!

She stayed near us most of the time- but met another Golden, Wrigley, and clinged to him. She also benefited from our heavy rain and enjoyed the puddles! :/ 


Then she came home and stole my sons sandwich. Oh, with that face, she could do a lot more damage!


----------



## Karen519

*Dory*

All of these firsts with Dory! Sounds like she is enjoying life!


----------



## Kalhayd

Karen519 said:


> All of these firsts with Dory! Sounds like she is enjoying life!



She most certainly is!


----------



## rooroch

Great that all the dogs are "tested" before using your dog park so that Dory can meet other dogs that are considered safe. Have fun. She is looking really beautiful in you last groups of photos.


----------



## swishywagga

Dory is so beautiful, love the photos!.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Dory is so adorable, love her personality. 
Great to hear your local dog park does such thorough screening of the dogs it allows to participate.


----------



## danoon58

That's wonderful that your local dog park does such intense screening. Dory looks so cute on the table. She is getting so big!


----------



## Kalhayd

Yes, even though it was hard. It's nice. There's an annual fee- and dogs that aren't regulars require re-testing annually. It makes me feel a lot safer with her being a baby.


----------



## Gleepers

That sounds fantastic. I'm scared to take Penny to the dog park. Ours is a big free for all and while she LOVE other dogs, it takes her a bit to warm up to others, especially if they like to get into her face at all. We just did our first walk around a very public park, she did fantastic, got to meet and greet a couple of very nice dogs, but while waiting for the kids at the playground a 2 year old decided that his pit bull should go say hello. Granted the dog seemed very very nice, but was all up in her business right away and Penny snapped at her. I'd gladly pay for a screened dog park. Perhaps after we get her fixed we'll try out a day care or something on occasion. (there is one with a pool not far that I'd like to try out.) Until then we'll stick with visiting with friends.


----------



## Kalhayd

Yes, it's pretty awesome. We have a ton of parks, but most are also a free for all. We want to keep her socialized with other dogs, especially now that Bayleigh is gone. 

She's officially 20-weeks old today. Weighing in around 43 pounds per my scale. Still picky eater, but growing well so I stopped obsessing. Now that we're back home on a schedule her potty training is going great again. She isn't kenneld at night and left for short periods during the day in a safe area. 

Attaching her 20 week photo & a bath after another visit to the mud, err, dog park.  she quite obviously isn't stressed in bathtubs.


----------



## G-bear

The bath photo looks like she is enjoying a spa treatment. Lol. She's just so darn cute


----------



## Kalhayd

21-weeks today(and exactly 5-months on Saturday!)

She's doing great! Still stubborn and mischievous- and all things you'd expect a golden puppy to be! She loves stuffed animals- makes be a bit nostalgic as those were Bayleigh's favorite, too!

She's a bit of a stand back and watch at the dog park- even jumped on top of a picnic table to avoid another puppy wanting to play. We're encouraging & not forcing. She seems to love the dog parents more than the other dogs!  

She's eating well now. So much so I think I'm going to cut her intake back by a 1/2 a cup. She's not overweight looking, but we're trying to avoid her becoming overweight. 

Installed baby gates and she's not pleased. But, she's been kennel free for a week with zero issues. We ensure everything is up and she potty's before we go anywhere. Oddly enough she's never had an accident when we're not home, but has had a few when we are! *eye roll* but, she's doing super great and goes days and weeks without any potty accidents! 

Her favorite treat is apples & carrots. She knows stay and come very well now(come she will still ignore sometimes outside- but stay is 100%) 

Anyway, that's this week update on our sweet girl. 

43 pounds and 14ish inches(maybe off as she's not a sit & be measured kind of girl!)


----------



## Cpc1972

Aww good job dory. Trust us it looks like jail pretty girl but it's not. So much better then being in a crate.


----------



## jennretz

I can't believe how she's grown 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kalhayd

Sigh- me either!


----------



## Karen519

*Dory*



Kalhayd said:


> 21-weeks today(and exactly 5-months on Saturday!)
> 
> She's doing great! Still stubborn and mischievous- and all things you'd expect a golden puppy to be! She loves stuffed animals- makes be a bit nostalgic as those were Bayleigh's favorite, too!
> 
> She's a bit of a stand back and watch at the dog park- even jumped on top of a picnic table to avoid another puppy wanting to play. We're encouraging & not forcing. She seems to love the dog parents more than the other dogs!
> 
> She's eating well now. So much so I think I'm going to cut her intake back by a 1/2 a cup. She's not overweight looking, but we're trying to avoid her becoming overweight.
> 
> Installed baby gates and she's not pleased. But, she's been kennel free for a week with zero issues. We ensure everything is up and she potty's before we go anywhere. Oddly enough she's never had an accident when we're not home, but has had a few when we are! *eye roll* but, she's doing super great and goes days and weeks without any potty accidents!
> 
> Her favorite treat is apples & carrots. She knows stay and come very well now(come she will still ignore sometimes outside- but stay is 100%)
> 
> Anyway, that's this week update on our sweet girl.
> 
> 43 pounds and 14ish inches(maybe off as she's not a sit & be measured kind of girl!)


It's is amazing to see Dory now, how she's grown. She's a beautiful young lady. What a pretty baby gate. It's wonderful she is doing well without the crate!! I remember when she was so sick,everyone said they could never yell at her for anything!


----------



## Kalhayd

Being lazy! A tired puppy is a good puppy! On a side note, I think she's going to end up a lot lighter than we originally assumed! She sure is wiggling her way into our hearts!


----------



## BrianO

She is beautiful....but could leap from lazy to crazy in an instant. I can see it in her eyes.


----------



## Kalhayd

Wel, let's hope that's a puppy tooth! That thing hung there's through an hour at the dog park & dinner. It finally fell out during fetch! Eeek!


----------



## Cpc1972

Oh wow. I bet it is a puppy tooth.


----------



## Kalhayd

Pretty sure it was. Her back tooth is wiggling and ready to come out, too. Poor pup! 

PS: I wasn't drunk the first post! Ha! I have to stop using mobile!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

What a pretty girl she's become, great to hear she's doing so well.


----------



## Kalhayd

CAROLINA MOM said:


> What a pretty girl she's become, great to hear she's doing so well.



Thanks, Carolina. She really is a good girl. She's pretty laid back for a puppy- but can't resist a good mud puddle or paper to chew.


----------



## swishywagga

She's absolutely beautiful!.


----------



## Karen519

*Dory*

I just love the picture in your avatar of Dory laying there, looking right into the camera!
What a miracle baby and a doll!!


----------



## Kalhayd

Thanks! We think she's pretty stinkin' cute, too. She's exactly 5-months old today and we spent a few hours at the dog park. She's a riot. When she's decided she doesn't want to play, up on the picnic table she goes! 

She has become "friends" with another golden girl, Hailey. Hailey taught her the fine skill of rolling in dirt.  My son always says, "Bayleigh's back" when Hailey comes in.. She does remind us of her some.


----------



## MeandBen

Good Morning. I'm new to this forum but had to tell you that a week ago I stumbled onto your thread about Dory's journey through Parvo. It was like reading a novel...I couldn't stop reading it....and was so glad at the positive outcome....of course I was later sad to read you lost your older girl, Bayleigh. Anyway...I wanted to let you know that it was entirely because of reading about Dory that when my 10 week old boy, Ben, seemed "off" to me last week...and had diarrhea, I brought him right into the vet. It was not parvo (thankfully) but they kept him because he has some kind of intestinal issue going on...he was there 3 days and much better but still loose stool..I pushed them to let me bring him home..he was fine for 2 days...but yesterday I had to bring him back  I know he will be ok...but am panicked about his house training and behaviors he will learn while locked up at the vet...anyway...thank you... Ben owes my speedy response to Dory's story...I hope he will be back home very soon!


----------



## G-bear

No dog's life is compete until they acquire the skill of rolling in dirt. Once they master that the second level is "knowing when to roll in mud" (also known as " what to do when your mom is wearing white"). I love seeing photos of Dory's adventures--she's so darn cute!


----------



## Kalhayd

MeandBen said:


> Good Morning. I'm new to this forum but had to tell you that a week ago I stumbled onto your thread about Dory's journey through Parvo. It was like reading a novel...I couldn't stop reading it....and was so glad at the positive outcome....of course I was later sad to read you lost your older girl, Bayleigh. Anyway...I wanted to let you know that it was entirely because of reading about Dory that when my 10 week old boy, Ben, seemed "off" to me last week...and had diarrhea, I brought him right into the vet. It was not parvo (thankfully) but they kept him because he has some kind of intestinal issue going on...he was there 3 days and much better but still loose stool..I pushed them to let me bring him home..he was fine for 2 days...but yesterday I had to bring him back  I know he will be ok...but am panicked about his house training and behaviors he will learn while locked up at the vet...anyway...thank you... Ben owes my speedy response to Dory's story...I hope he will be back home very soon!


I am glad to hear what is going on with Ben is treatable. I am also glad to hear it isn't parvo and Dory's story has helped inspire some to seek treatment early. We're incredibly blessed that she survived and equally as blessed to have stumbled on this forum. The members here have been so incredibly supportive with Dory's illness and our Bayleigh's death. 


Sending love and prayers to Ben


----------



## Kalhayd

G-bear said:


> No dog's life is compete until they acquire the skill of rolling in dirt. Once they master that the second level is "knowing when to roll in mud" (also known as " what to do when your mom is wearing white"). I love seeing photos of Dory's adventures--she's so darn cute!




LOL! We all know she has mastered how to roll in mud. She is such an advanced learner! LOL! :grin2:Taking some pictures for her 5-month birthday today- be prepared. I think my real-life friends are sick of seeing puppy pictures. Ha!


----------



## aesthetic

I could never get tired of seeing puppy pictures! Especially Dory, she's absolutely gorgeous. I love hearing about the things she gets into!!


----------



## Kalhayd

Happy 5-months to our sweet girl! She's quite humiliated in the bath photo, but she really mastered her "stay" and "leave it" to accomplish the shot! That rubber ducky was quite tempting for a 5-month old girl!


----------



## Cpc1972

Such cute pictures. Dory doesn't look like a puppy any more.


----------



## Kalhayd

You're totally right! Miss that puppy face already!


----------



## Kalhayd

And totally off topic- but I am quite shocked at how light she is staying. I have zero preference on color(she could be purple with poka-dots), but I did expect her to be darker than Bay and it looks like she will end up lighter.


----------



## aesthetic

Ph my gosh, she's the absolute cutest!! She's become such a beautiful girl.


----------



## Kalhayd

aesthetic said:


> Ph my gosh, she's the absolute cutest!! She's become such a beautiful girl.


 Thanks! We think she is pretty cute, too!


----------



## Piper_the_goldenpuppy

She is so stinking cute! Love that bath photo!


----------



## Kalhayd

Piper_the_goldenpuppy said:


> She is so stinking cute! Love that bath photo!


Thanks!


----------



## Kalhayd

Little Ms. Dory survived her first hurricane/tropical storm. Potty breaks were fun as she refused to go outside when it rained and instead held it for 12+ hours. When it finally stopped, she had some fun in mud puddles, but quickly took cover when the rain/wind picked up again. 

Poor pup is missing her Florida sunshine!


----------



## swishywagga

I hope the storm didn't cause too much damage, Dory is absolutely gorgeous and so funny x


----------



## wdadswell

Wonderful pics!! I heard you got 2 feet of rain? Hope you don't have a basement!!


----------



## G-bear

What a little trooper Dory is! People get rainbows at the end of the storm. Puppies get mud puddles. Seems fair to me. Glad you guys are ok and that Dory made it thru her first hurricane unscathed


----------



## Kalhayd

They're becoming the best of friends....


----------



## Cpc1972

That is a sweet picture. A few weeks ago my niece had her tonsils out and Chloe wouldn't leave her side. Usually she is in her face wanting to play. But we had my niece the day after her surgery and Chloe knew that she didn't feel good. Kids and dogs are so sweet when they become friends.


----------



## Karen519

*So sweet*



Kalhayd said:


> They're becoming the best of friends....


What a sweet picture!


----------



## Kalhayd

Thanks! She's a sweet, laid back, girl. She is rough and wild with my rough and wild 5-year old- and calm and collected with my calm and collected 8-year old. She fits in perfectly. 


However, her newest skill is opening the fridge. So we've now locked that up. Ha!


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

Wow, that's quite a skill!


----------



## Piper_the_goldenpuppy

Kalhayd said:


> Thanks! She's a sweet, laid back, girl. She is rough and wild with my rough and wild 5-year old- and calm and collected with my calm and collected 8-year old. She fits in perfectly.
> 
> 
> However, her newest skill is opening the fridge. So we've now locked that up. Ha!


Haha thats hilarious. Piper has just discovered that she can reach lots of fun things on counters and tables. Last night she decided that cheeseburgers would be a fantastic doggie dinner. >


----------



## Kalhayd

Brinkleythegolden said:


> Wow, that's quite a skill!


She wasn't thrilled with her nickname "Doh Doh Dory" lol. Had to show us she's not very Doh Doh at all.


----------



## Cpc1972

Seriously lol. How did she learn that.


----------



## G-bear

Ahh yes...the fridge opening dogs. I have one of those. In addition to turning on lights and the TV set (because what dogs doesn't enjoy Animal Planet at full volume at 2 AM?) Gracie also opens the fridge. Fortunately Gracie is too well behaved to actually remove anything from the fridge but Bailey (who seems to abhor the finer things in lfe...such as manners) helped himself to an entire bag of apples last week. One bite out of each of them. So, Lisa, I feel your pain. And if you figure out an effective way to keep Dory out of the fridge (short of locking it up like Fort Knox) please, please share it!!!!


----------



## Kalhayd

G-bear said:


> Ahh yes...the fridge opening dogs. I have one of those. In addition to turning on lights and the TV set (because what dogs doesn't enjoy Animal Planet at full volume at 2 AM?) Gracie also opens the fridge. Fortunately Gracie is too well behaved to actually remove anything from the fridge but Bailey (who seems to abhor the finer things in lfe...such as manners) helped himself to an entire bag of apples last week. One bite out of each of them. So, Lisa, I feel your pain. And if you figure out an effective way to keep Dory out of the fridge (short of locking it up like Fort Knox) please, please share it!!!!


Currently it's locked with her collar. Super classy! And she's clearly not well behaved enough to not feast(pun intended) in all her hard work. We lost a carton of strawberries this week!


----------



## danoon58

How did the wonderful Miss Dory get the fridge open? Those of us whose dogs haven't tried it (yet) need to know!


----------



## Kalhayd

danoon58 said:


> How did the wonderful Miss Dory get the fridge open? Those of us whose dogs haven't tried it (yet) need to know!


She uses her paw/nails to break the seal and poof, lunch.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

What a stinker!


----------



## G-bear

I admire your creativity in locking the fridge with Dory's collar. I would never have thought of that. Very smart! Unfortunately I think it is only a matter of time before that smart little girl of yours figures out how to circumvent that.


----------



## Kalhayd

G-bear said:


> I admire your creativity in locking the fridge with Dory's collar. I would never have thought of that. Very smart! Unfortunately I think it is only a matter of time before that smart little girl of yours figures out how to circumvent that.


She's a riot. She hasn't figured out how to open the collar... If only she had thumbs!  

This is her current I'm not budging stance.. And over 50 pounds she's not very easy to move anymore if she doesn't want to go... She says no thanks- and sits while we try to move her... Most stubborn pup in the world!


----------



## Cpc1972

Lol. That is Hillarious. Chloe is like a maze to walk around because she won't move for anything.


----------



## Piper_the_goldenpuppy

Piper has just started the refusal to budge thing. She couples it with the saddest look EVER, like...seriously? you want me to do what? 

She actually groaned when had to pick her up to carry her to her crate. Not a growl. Not from pain. A puppy groan. Like....'This is the absolute worsttttttt'. Her best friend is a very vocal husky. She's learning wayyyy to much from him.


----------



## Kalhayd

The not so little "puppy" I'm laughing so hard at her expressive looks. She's doing great. 

Training well- behaving mostly. Such a sweet, gentle, laid back girl. 

She's finally becoming Velcro. She loves everyone and anyone. Will be taking her official 6-month photos soon(on the 27th!). She's right around 51 pounds and 20.5" at the shoulder. 


We love our Doh Doh Dory.


----------



## G-bear

Oh Dory! You are just so darn cute. Nobody could stay mad at your sweet face for more than 5 seconds. And Lisa, in the photo where she is refusing to budge she looks like a protester at a 1960s campus sit-in being dragged away.


----------



## danoon58

Dory is a doll! Yes, we went through the I won't budge stage with Seamus (still do sometimes). His favorite would be to go limp. Yep, try and move a 65# dog that just lays there.

She is becoming such a beautiful girl after being so very sick. I'm afraid I couldn't stay mad at that face for long.


----------



## Karen519

*Dory*

Dory is turning into a BEAUTIFUL little girl, that would take someones breath away!
She could do anything and not get in trouble!
Great idea about using the collar to lock the fridge!!


----------



## Karen519

*Fridge*

Some of our dogs have been talented counter surfers, but never ones that could open the fridge.
Would love a pic of the fridge with her collar locking the door.


----------



## Kalhayd

Dog shaming- just for you, Karen!


----------



## Kalhayd

And refusing to go to the bathroom in wet grass. This girl!


----------



## G-bear

Love the "shaming" photo. Poor Dory looks so sad that you have denied her access to HER fridge. As for refusing to go potty on wet grass? Really Lisa, what girl likes to sit on a wet toilet seat?


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

What a girl Miss Dory is, love reading about her antics, she's become a really beautiful girl. 

Funny how she doesn't want to go potty in wet grass, rolling in wet grass was my Bridge girl's favorite things in life to do. The wetter the better........ and even more so if there was wet grass clippings, nothing like being covered in grass and sporting a green tinge to her hair.


----------



## Kalhayd

No, she prefers rolling in an ink pen she exploded. :/


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Ooooh my..... how did you get that out?


----------



## Cpc1972

What a character.&#55357;&#56832;


----------



## Kalhayd

CAROLINA MOM said:


> Ooooh my..... how did you get that out?


3 scrub sessions with her dog soap- and when that didn't budge it, dawn. Then a trip to the beach & it is finally gone.


----------



## swishywagga

She really makes me smile!!


----------



## G-bear

Ok...Dory, you win hands down for most mischievous golden. Maybe next time you should ask your mom for help writing your memoir, "Five Simple Ways to drive your People Crazy" instead of trying to write it yourself in "longpaw". Thank goodness for Dawn dish soap or you would have been blue for a VERY long time, you silly girl!


----------



## Goldenboy28

As a new member to the forum I have loved reading the thread on Dory! So glad she is doing so well now after such an uncertain start. your love a commitment to her has been nothing short of amazing! She is gorgeous! :smile2:


----------



## Kalhayd

Can someone please tell her to stop growing? She's still a punk- we still love her!  

Next milestone? Her first heat! I'm more anxious for the signs than I was waiting on a pregnancy test result! Haha! Bayleigh went into heat at 8 months. Dory's mom was 9.5 months. So just waiting!


----------



## Cpc1972

I think she is bigger then Chloe now.


----------



## Kalhayd

Cpc1972 said:


> I think she is bigger then Chloe now.


She's 55 pounds & comes past my knee! She's bigger in height than Bay already!


----------



## Cpc1972

Kalhayd said:


> She's 55 pounds & comes past my knee! She's bigger in height than Bay already!


Chloe is about 63 lbs. Not sure how tall she is. But she is pretty petite compared to Jake who was around 90 lbs. We joke she looks like a mini golden.

Dory is turning out to be a beautiful girl.


----------



## G-bear

Oh my gosh! Lisa, Dory is huge! I am having a really hard time reconciling that tiny little sick puppy of six months ago with this big, beautiful girl!!! Luckily she is still into mischief or I would never recognize her. Thank you Dory for the many giggles your antics have given me these past months. You began as the baby of this forum that so many of us worried about and now look at you! She is a beautiful girl, Lisa. Thanks to all the worry, care, patience and, most of all, the love you and your family have given her. She is one lucky girl


----------



## Kalhayd

Oh, she's plenty naughty! Hahah!


----------



## SandyK

G-bear said:


> Oh my gosh! Lisa, Dory is huge! I am having a really hard time reconciling that tiny little sick puppy of six months ago with this big, beautiful girl!!! Luckily she is still into mischief or I would never recognize her. Thank you Dory for the many giggles your antics have given me these past months. You began as the baby of this forum that so many of us worried about and now look at you! She is a beautiful girl, Lisa. Thanks to all the worry, care, patience and, most of all, the love you and your family have given her. She is one lucky girl


I can only agree to everything G-bear said!!!:smile2:


----------



## SandyK

sorry duplicate post


----------



## danoon58

G-Bear said it right!


----------



## Kalhayd

Thank you, Sandy! We're the lucky ones. She came into our lives when we didn't know how much we'd end up needing her. 


I joke- but she is the most laid back, non-destructive, puppy ever. She finds trouble, they all do- but overall she is a very sweet, good girl.


----------



## SandyK

Bayleigh is whispering in her ear :wink2:


----------



## Gleepers

She is getting SO BIG!!
No heat for Penny yet either. Our breeder insisted it happens right at 6 months with his females. Guess there is a chance we missed it. I keep checking anyway. Will be fun to share picts of the girls in their little diapers.


----------

